# 2DAY IN BRISTOL - A Visual Diary



## Bristol Mike

*2DAY IN BRISTOL - Through the eyes of a Bristolian!*

*INTRODUCTION*

This is a visual diary of Bristol, the Capital of the West Country. My last one came to an end so abruptly because of my last camera braking. That led to me hastily buying a new one and now I have and have put it to good use over the last few days. I hope you enjoy Bristol's new visual diary. 

*Bristol Mike*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 12TH MAY*

25C / 77F


----------



## Svartmetall

Great shots. The UK seems to be having a boom in urban renewal - something which is much needed. I can't wait until I get to come back home.


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics! :cheers: Interesting city


----------



## Bristol Mike

REPLIES:



> Today 11:28 AM by *Svartmetall *
> Great shots. The UK seems to be having a boom in urban renewal - something which is much needed. I can't wait until I get to come back home.


Thanks mate. The UK certainly is, and it is as you say for the best, though there are some changes which I personally don't like but it will certainly be a nice change to back home to I'm sure. 



> Today 04:31 PM by *christos-greece *
> Nice pics! Interesting city


Thank you, glad you like Bristol. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*Summer Sunshine*

*TUESDAY 13TH MAY*

25C / 77F


----------



## Bristol Mike

*Goodbye Early Summer*

*WEDNESDAY 14TH MAY*

22C / 72F


----------



## madridhere

Mike, very good shots, and very good weather too. Thanks.

I´ve got a friend who lives there. Wonderful. More?


----------



## [email protected]

Nice photos.

I always thought Bristol was an industrial city...guess I was wrong


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Yesterday 10:45 PM by *madridhere*
> Mike, very good shots, and very good weather too. Thanks.
> 
> I´ve got a friend who lives there. Wonderful. More?


Hi there, thanks for visiting and the compliment. It's been remarkably nice weather for the last week and a bit. The average day time temperature for May is about 19C and 27C was reached on Sunday!

There's plenty more to come, as many days during the week as possible but not at weekends. :cheers:



> Yesterday 11:18 PM by *[email protected] *
> Nice photos.
> 
> I always thought Bristol was an industrial city...guess I was wrong.


Thanks. No no you are right in thinking Bristol is an industrial city! What I'll have to do some time is a tour of Bristol industrial areas, historically and presently. It's just that Bristol has had such a changeable history, it's like going from one different place to another.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*Soggy Thursday*

*THURSDAY 15TH MAY*

17C / 63F


----------



## El_Greco

Very nice I wanna visit Bristol again.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*Finally Friday*

*FRIDAY 16TH MAY*

16C / 62F












































































































































































> Yesterday 08:15 PM by *El_Greco*
> Very nice I wanna visit Bristol again.


Thanks very much mate. Glad you enjoyed Bristol when you last visited, I enjoyed your photos of the city when you posted them in the UK Forum. :cheers:


----------



## Patachou

Very nice pictures. Beautiful city. Do you have any pictures of the Clifton Bridge? We plan to visit Bristol in July. Do you have any suggestions what we must see? We only have a half day.


----------



## Bristol Mike

continued...


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Today 03:44 PM by *Patachou*
> Very nice pictures. Beautiful city. Do you have any pictures of the Clifton Bridge? We plan to visit Bristol in July. Do you have any suggestions what we must see? We only have a half day.


Thanks very much Patachou, and welcome to the new Bristol. Glad you think so. 
Unfortunately I don't have pictures of the Suspension Bridge but I will sure get some if need be when I can next get up to Clifton.
Nice to hear you're planning a visit although I personally think half a day is a bit short, too short if you want to get a good feel of the city. How are you travelling and where else are you going, would it be possible for you to spend a day because that would help me plan a great walk for you to do around Bristol to get in the main sites and streets and seeing all the landmarks! There are so many things to see, and really half a day isn't long enough. If you can't make it any longer then I can osrt of point you in the right direction but all the things to see in Bristol are fairly spread out across the city.


----------



## Migbrick

These pics give us an amazing feeling of Springtime! Well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## madridhere

I know a few of the Bristish cities, and I love so much that style. Clean, green, wih order. Your pictures show that. Plus the stone buildings like the churches, all that is wonderful. Mike, more please.


----------



## Patachou

We are on our way to Tenby for a week holiday. Our short visit to Bristol will be an acquaintance stop. We go regularly to Wales and plan on stopping again in Bristol. Of course, we must limit ourselves to a general idea. What interest us most is the Clifton Bridge, the harbour and the SS Great Britain. I am crazy about the Industrial Revolution and Brunel's contributions to it. 

Have you ever been to Castle Combe? We find it such a peaceful and untouched village.


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Yesterday 10:54 PM by *Migbrick *
> These pics give us an amazing feeling of Springtime! Well done! Thanks for sharing!


Hey there, thanks very much, glad you like the pictures. Well we're sure getting a right mixed bag of weather at the moment for Spring and I've seen the most squirrels in the city so far this year than I have in any other year.



> Today 01:50 AM by *madridhere*
> I know a few of the British cities, and I love so much that style. Clean, green, wih order. Your pictures show that. Plus the stone buildings like the churches, all that is wonderful. Mike, more please.


Hi there. To be fair, I could say the same about Spanish cities. The buildings are wonderful and the small square and plazas just characterise them to a tee. Thanks for the compliments mate, there is certainly more to come as the weeks go on. 



> Today 11:27 AM by *Patachou *
> We are on our way to Tenby for a week holiday. Our short visit to Bristol will be an acquaintance stop. We go regularly to Wales and plan on stopping again in Bristol. Of course, we must limit ourselves to a general idea. What interest us most is the Clifton Bridge, the harbour and the SS Great Britain. I am crazy about the Industrial Revolution and Brunel's contributions to it.
> 
> Have you ever been to Castle Combe? We find it such a peaceful and untouched village.


Oh I see, well Tenby sure is beautiful. Have fun. I see what you mean as it is quite a drive all the way across England and then Wales too. In that case I can point you in the right direction. It might be better if I post an update of the sort of thing you're looking for but I can definitely recommend the newly developed Canon's Marsh area, the Cumberland Basin as well as the southern side of the Harbour around the Industrial Museum and around to Redcliffe Wharf. That is a great walk with lots of history to be had as well as the Harbourside Railway which was previously used for Industrial purposes. You also get great views of Bristol too as you walk along the riverside. You could then drive up to Clifton to the Downs park area for views of the Avon Gorge and to see the Suspension Bridge itself. Just some ideas but I'll post an update about it shortly.

Regarding Castle Combe - it's a lovely place. It's almost like going back in time. My parents got married at the Manor House with lovely surroundings and yes I've been before. Have fun on your journey.


----------



## Patachou

Congratulations on your new camera! Your pictures are indeed clearer, much better colour and excellent. Bristol is a beautiful city...such varied types of architecture...can't wait to explore it.


----------



## haldcottingham

More well done shots Mike! How much time do you spend walking about?


----------



## Bristol Mike

> June 6th, 2008 10:30 PM by *Patachou *
> Congratulations on your new camera! Your pictures are indeed clearer, much better colour and excellent. Bristol is a beautiful city...such varied types of architecture...can't wait to explore it.


Thank you, I am indeed very pleased with it and the new pictures it takes. Though my old one was a bit of a sad loss too. Have fun exploring Bristol when you do, there's so much to see! 



> Today 04:27 AM by *haldcottingham*
> More well done shots Mike! How much time do you spend walking about?


Thanks very much mate. Regarding time, probably about an hour in total. Conveniently, I'm frequently walking round Bristol to and from school twice a day so those are my windows for taking photos. My friend don't seem to mind funnily enough but yeah - hopefully that has answered your question. :lol:


----------



## haldcottingham

Yeah, definitely did. I try to get out on the weekends and check out local small towns around my areas. I normally spend about 3 to 4 hours on Saturdays and Sundays walking about and taking photos myself.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 9TH JUNE*

26C / 79F
































































































































































































































































































































































> Today 01:57 AM by *haldcottingham *
> Yeah, definitely did. I try to get out on the weekends and check out local small towns around my areas. I normally spend about 3 to 4 hours on Saturdays and Sundays walking about and taking photos myself.


That's another liking of mine, when I have time of course which is of the essence when I have exams to be studying for too. :lol: Hope to see some of your pictures on the forum soon!


----------



## Shezan

peaceful place ti live l think


----------



## haldcottingham

Mike, mine are all in the Southeast section on the North American Forum. I have photos of Atlanta and Marietta, GA posted in about 5 threads.

By the way, I see a meter maid writing a ticket in one of your shots. I guess you guys have the same kind of hassles there that we have here in the states.


----------



## xzmattzx

That circular building that's under construction looks like it might be pretty nice.


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Today 04:43 AM by *Shezan*
> peaceful place ti live l think


Hey there. Bristol can be deceptive. All you need is a drop of rain and the city grinds to a halt but it has it's quieter areas too. 



> Today 11:13 AM by *haldcottingham *
> Mike, mine are all in the Southeast section on the North American Forum. I have photos of Atlanta and Marietta, GA posted in about 5 threads.
> 
> By the way, I see a meter maid writing a ticket in one of your shots. I guess you guys have the same kind of hassles there that we have here in the states.


Okay, I'll have to go and check them out. I do like Atlanta's skyline, there's a guy in my year who comes from Atlanta. Regarding the meter lady, yes we do have the same system. This guy had parked in the wrong place at the wrong time unfortunately as before and after him parking, she was nowhere to be seen around. :lol:



> Today 04:17 PM by *xzmattzx*
> That circular building that's under construction looks like it might be pretty nice.


Hi. Yeah, that's going to be a Casino I think when it's finished - yet another addition to the Bristol skyline.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 10TH JUNE*

26C / 79F


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 11TH JUNE*

21C / 70F


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 12TH JUNE*

21C / 70F


----------



## madridhere

It´s taken a while to see all the pictures , but when they have come it´s been absolutly worthy.

I love many things, but the golf court...and the blue house near the water...and the green clean parks...a place to visit in my trip to Britain some day...I already know London, Weston, Brighton, Oxford...but when I come back I´ll visit Bristol...sure.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 13TH JUNE*

17C / 63F


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Yesterday 09:31 PM by *madridhere *
> It´s taken a while to see all the pictures , but when they have come it´s been absolutly worthy.
> 
> I love many things, but the golf court...and the blue house near the water...and the green clean parks...a place to visit in my trip to Britain some day...I already know London, Weston, Brighton, Oxford...but when I come back I´ll visit Bristol...sure.


Thanks very much madridhere, thanks you like the photos and thank you for taking the time to look at them all! I know there's quite a lot and the page takes time to load.

I certainly recommend it to you if you are in the area - Bristol is well worth a walk around. If you like Weston, you'll love Bristol, Weston I personally think is a bit of dump in comparison. Have fun on your visit to the country!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 17TH JUNE*

21C / 70F


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 18TH JUNE*

20C / 68F


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 19TH JUNE*

24C / 76F


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 20TH JUNE*

19C / 66F


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 25TH JUNE*

21C / 70F​


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 5TH AUGUST*

22C / 72F








































































































































































































































































































and some frescos that have been painted in the Ground Floor corridor of the BRI:


----------



## Aledys

*Just curious: what was going on, here? 










Very nice pics in this batch :wink2:*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 6TH AUGUST*

25C / 77F










































































































































































































































































































> Today 08:28 AM by *Aledys *
> Just curious: what was going on, here?
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pics in this batch


Hi. I think they were filming for Skins, a teenage sitcom based in Bristol. I know they were filming something. :lol: Thanks very much.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 7TH AUGUST*

24C / 76F


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 8TH AUGUST*

22C / 72F




























































































































































































...


----------



## Bristol Mike

...


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 11TH AUGUST*

20C / 68F


----------



## Bristol Mike

...


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 12TH AUGUST*

22C / 72F

*PART I*









































































































































































































































Part II will follow tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Good to see that you are still out & about ... I love this pic -


----------



## Bristol Mike

*PART II*


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Today 01:45 AM by *SYDNEY *
> Good to see that you are still out & about ... I love this pic -


Hi there, nice to hear from you again. Ye, trying to get as many pictures in before I go on holiday. Thanks, that was taken through the front windscreen of the car.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 14TH AUGUST*

22C / 72F


----------



## Bristol Mike

...


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 15TH AUGUST*

22C / 72F

*PART I*









































































































































































































































Part II will follow tomorrow.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*PART II*


----------



## Patachou

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 18TH AUGUST*

21C / 70F




































































































































































































































































































































































































> August 16th, 2008 09:09 PM by *Patachou*
> Beautiful pictures


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Hi there, nice to hear from you again. Ye, trying to get as many pictures in before I go on holiday. Thanks, that was taken through the front windscreen of the car.


Where are you going on holiday ?


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Today 03:25 AM by *SYDNEY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bristol Mike*
> Hi there, nice to hear from you again. Ye, trying to get as many pictures in before I go on holiday. Thanks, that was taken through the front windscreen of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going on holiday ?
Click to expand...

I'm off for a quick week in Rhodes, Greece from Saturday to Saturday. This also means there will most likely be another set of pictures in my Rhodes photo thread - either that or I'll start a new thread for the new pictures.


----------



## Aledys

Mike,
It amazes me the amount of pictures of your city that you take every day! You must have a record mark or something, for sure 
Have a nice holiday!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 21ST AUGUST*

24C / 75F




































































































































































> Yesterday 08:14 AM by *Aledys*
> Mike,
> It amazes me the amount of pictures of your city that you take every day! You must have a record mark or something, for sure
> Have a nice holiday!


It does to me too now that I've looked at them all! :lol: Summer really is the blitz on photos though, I have to say they will become slightly less frequent come the autumn. Thanks anyway my friend.


----------



## Patachou

Beatiful city. Great diversity too.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 1ST SEPTEMBER*

19C / 66F

*AUTUMN BEGINS*





















































































































































































































































> Today 05:25 PM by *Patachou*
> Beatiful city. Great diversity too.


Hi there. Thanks mate, I agree with you there!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 3RD SEPTEMBER*

20C / 68F


----------



## Bristol Mike

*REMEMBERING SUMMER

PART I OF III*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*REMEMBERING SUMMER

PART II OF III*
























































































































































...


----------



## Bristol Mike

...


----------



## Habfanman

Bristol! I'll forever be in your debt for bringing us Portishead, Massive Attack, Tricky.. thanks Mike. It's nice to see the city behind the music. Do you have any photos of music venues?


----------



## Benonie

Nice shots again! Can't wait to see the autumn in Bristol


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Today 05:59 PM by *Habfanman *
> Bristol! I'll forever be in your debt for bringing us Portishead, Massive Attack, Tricky.. thanks Mike. It's nice to see the city behind the music. Do you have any photos of music venues?


Hi there. No problem, glad to show it really. When you say music venues, do you mean theatres and concert halls or open air areas where big concerts take place or even both? Thanks.



> Today 06:16 PM by *Benonie*
> Nice shots again! Can't wait to see the autumn in Bristol


Thanks Benonie. Well Autumn is only round the corner. I've heard sad news that with the amount of rain and wind that's been had and is going to be had, the leaves may just drop of the trees before even going through the autumn colours stage! hno: We'll have to see.


----------



## Guest

Looking at those summer pics will definitely warm the cockles of your heart  Gr8 collection and here's hoping that winter will be very mild indeed


----------



## streetlegal

*Fantastic*

As a Bristolian in exile, I am staggered by not only the range of your photographs, but your astonishing eye for the significant detail. 

BTW, have you heard of Reece Winstone? I think that Bristol should do more to celebrate his achievements in documenting the city. I would have liked to have seen Quakers Friars turned into a cultural centre which mounted exhibitions related to Bristol . . . one day it will come and Reece Winstone will get due recognition.

It is difficult to think of any gaps in your portfolio, but I will try to think of one. Maybe Bristol pubs, including the ones off the beat and track--Kingsdown, St Michael's Hill etc.

Again, thanks for the reminders of my home town!!


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Today 01:10 AM by *SYDNEY *
> Looking at those summer pics will definitely warm the cockles of your heart Gr8 collection and here's hoping that winter will be very mild indeed.


Hi there! Indeed lol. Thanks very much, though to be honest, a mild winter is about the last thing we could have. The last five winters have been far too mild, rediculously mild. I'd rather now have the traditional autumn gales followed by a good hard winter. I can tell you, Bristol has a real twinkle when it snows but of course it hardly does in mild winters. 



> Today 08:18 PM by *streetlegal *
> As a Bristolian in exile, I am staggered by not only the range of your photographs, but your astonishing eye for the significant detail.
> 
> BTW, have you heard of Reece Winstone? I think that Bristol should do more to celebrate his achievements in documenting the city. I would have liked to have seen Quakers Friars turned into a cultural centre which mounted exhibitions related to Bristol . . . one day it will come and Reece Winstone will get due recognition.
> 
> It is difficult to think of any gaps in your portfolio, but I will try to think of one. Maybe Bristol pubs, including the ones off the beat and track--Kingsdown, St Michael's Hill etc.
> 
> Again, thanks for the reminders of my home town!!


Hi there. I don't know how long you've been a member of SKC but thank you for spending your first post in my thread! :cheers: Thanks for all the lovely compliments, they are much appreciated. And yes, I've heard of Reece Winstone also, I am aware of what he does too. I understand where you're coming from regarding Quakers Friars though if you see what they've done to that area you could be quite blown away!

What I'm hoping to do sometime in the not too distant future is categorise updates so perhaps Bristol pubs will be able to come up soon. I'll try to get some piccies for you soon. Cheers mate. 

Btw, when did you leave Bristol?


----------



## Bristol Mike

*REMEMBERING SUMMER*

PART III OF III


----------



## Bristol Mike

Goodbye Summer


----------



## streetlegal

You're right . . . this is my first posting. I've perused the website for a year or so (not, alas, because I am nifty with a camera, but because I am interested in landscapes and, in particular, cityscapes from around the world). Since I owe a debt to you for putting Bris on the map, I thought it was about time I made the effort and posted a comment.
I left Bristol in 2000 to study and teach in the States (Chicago, then here in SF), but, fortunately, since I am in education, I can hop back across a couple of times a year.
I was in Bris last month, enjoyed seeing how much the city had come on, went to the harbour festival etc. 
Bristol is definitely well served on this website.
I am excited about Cabot Circus and the future of "The Mead." I also look forward to some improvements to Wesley's Chapel, if these go ahead . . . the one positive aspect of The Mead is that there isn't really any way they can make it worse.
BTW, I am using the quick reply option here--since this is my first time, I don't know where these comments will appear . . . 
Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Svartmetall

This thread just keeps getting better and better! Thanks for all of your efforts, Mike! 

It reminds me just how much work has gone into regenerating British towns and cities. The changes since I left in December of 2004 seem to be staggering beyond belief. I only wish that things evolved that quickly here. I can't wait until I leave NZ to get home again.


----------



## Patachou

Hello Mike, thank you for sharing with us such wonderful pictures of Bristol, which I find such a varied city architecturally but drawn together by its harbour, waterways and parks. In July we had a fantastic trip to the Pembroke Coast, Wales. We still plan on exploring Bristol, but, prefer to read up on it in advance. We have often visited Bath. Of course, Castle Combe is a little jewel. 
How was your trip to Rhodes?


----------



## Bristol Mike

> September 10th, 2008 05:56 AM by *streetlegal *
> You're right . . . this is my first posting. I've perused the website for a year or so (not, alas, because I am nifty with a camera, but because I am interested in landscapes and, in particular, cityscapes from around the world). Since I owe a debt to you for putting Bris on the map, I thought it was about time I made the effort and posted a comment.
> I left Bristol in 2000 to study and teach in the States (Chicago, then here in SF), but, fortunately, since I am in education, I can hop back across a couple of times a year.
> I was in Bris last month, enjoyed seeing how much the city had come on, went to the harbour festival etc.
> Bristol is definitely well served on this website.
> I am excited about Cabot Circus and the future of "The Mead." I also look forward to some improvements to Wesley's Chapel, if these go ahead . . . the one positive aspect of The Mead is that there isn't really any way they can make it worse.
> BTW, I am using the quick reply option here--since this is my first time, I don't know where these comments will appear . . .
> Cheers,
> Paul


Hi again. Well it's nice that you can come and visit when you can during holidays. So you were last here during the wettest summer supposedly. You and I share the same excitement over these developments. The New Broadmead officially opens on Thursday 25th September and if possible, I will be there! Using Quick Reply is fine, it just acts the same as normal replying. 



> September 10th, 2008 10:34 AM by *Svartmetall*
> This thread just keeps getting better and better! Thanks for all of your efforts, Mike!
> 
> It reminds me just how much work has gone into regenerating British towns and cities. The changes since I left in December of 2004 seem to be staggering beyond belief. I only wish that things evolved that quickly here. I can't wait until I leave NZ to get home again.


Hello again. Thanks very much and no problem. As you say, Bristol has changed enormously in just the last four years. New Zealand Ithink did have a head start though with their cities didnt they. Look at Auckland! Some of the scenes that SYDNEY has shown in his Auckland thread look so amazing, often missing from many British cities. When are you thinking of returning back to the UK?



> September 10th, 2008 01:57 PM by *Patachou*
> Hello Mike, thank you for sharing with us such wonderful pictures of Bristol, which I find such a varied city architecturally but drawn together by its harbour, waterways and parks. In July we had a fantastic trip to the Pembroke Coast, Wales. We still plan on exploring Bristol, but, prefer to read up on it in advance. We have often visited Bath. Of course, Castle Combe is a little jewel.
> How was your trip to Rhodes?


Thanks Patachou! Nice to hear about your trip to Wales, a lovely area in summer. And I hope you enjoy future visits to Bristol. Rhodes was very nice too thanks, keep an eye out in this thread for a new Rhodes thread.


----------



## Svartmetall

Bristol Mike said:


> Hello again. Thanks very much and no problem. As you say, Bristol has changed enormously in just the last four years. New Zealand Ithink did have a head start though with their cities didnt they. Look at Auckland! Some of the scenes that SYDNEY has shown in his Auckland thread look so amazing, often missing from many British cities. When are you thinking of returning back to the UK?


Sydney is an amazingly talented photographer (along with his partner, Mr Kiwi Fruit) who doesn't like photographing anything ugly (can you blame him? :lol. Needless to say that Auckland isn't always as picture perfect as you see on here by any means. The setting for Auckland is stunning, the harbour is beautiful and New Zealand posesses some of the most beautiful scenary out there, however, the cities and urban areas seem to have a lot to be desired on the whole as natural beauty can only go so far (bar Wellington which everyone says is a very nice city, it's just too small for me). Auckland is boring with few art institutions, a small museum, few cultural institutions and offerings, INCREDIBLY car-centric, isolated and rather too suburban for the most part for a city of nearly 1.4 million. Nottingham, Manchester and Liverpool are all far more lively, walkable and livable than Auckland in my estimation, and despite the abundance of natural beauty outside of Auckland, it is for that reason that I plan to either return home or live somewhere in northern Europe.

At the end of the day, aesthetics can't define a city for me, they add to it, and there are times when I sit on a beach at sunset here and appreciate what I have, at least until I have to catch a bus or try to find some way in which to occupy my time. 

Anyway, to get the thread back on track - keep shooting and I'll keep commenting! Looking forward to seeing more of your excellent photos!


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Yesterday 12:00 PM by *Svartmetall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bristol Mike*
> Hello again. Thanks very much and no problem. As you say, Bristol has changed enormously in just the last four years. New Zealand Ithink did have a head start though with their cities didnt they. Look at Auckland! Some of the scenes that SYDNEY has shown in his Auckland thread look so amazing, often missing from many British cities. When are you thinking of returning back to the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> Sydney is an amazingly talented photographer (along with his partner, Mr Kiwi Fruit) who doesn't like photographing anything ugly (can you blame him? ). Needless to say that Auckland isn't always as picture perfect as you see on here by any means. The setting for Auckland is stunning, the harbour is beautiful and New Zealand posesses some of the most beautiful scenary out there, however, the cities and urban areas seem to have a lot to be desired on the whole as natural beauty can only go so far (bar Wellington which everyone says is a very nice city, it's just too small for me). Auckland is boring with few art institutions, a small museum, few cultural institutions and offerings, INCREDIBLY car-centric, isolated and rather too suburban for the most part for a city of nearly 1.4 million. Nottingham, Manchester and Liverpool are all far more lively, walkable and livable than Auckland in my estimation, and despite the abundance of natural beauty outside of Auckland, it is for that reason that I plan to either return home or live somewhere in northern Europe.
> 
> At the end of the day, aesthetics can't define a city for me, they add to it, and there are times when I sit on a beach at sunset here and appreciate what I have, at least until I have to catch a bus or try to find some way in which to occupy my time.
> 
> Anyway, to get the thread back on track - keep shooting and I'll keep commenting! Looking forward to seeing more of your excellent photos!
Click to expand...

I underdstand where you are coming from there. I guess city photographers do like the better parts more than the not-so-good parts. Admittedly, I suffer from mild symptoms very like this. The fact that the not so nice parts in Bristol are not easy to get to on foot either is another prevention for me.

I also understand what you're saying about British cities. I guess they are slightly more diverse. And I entirely agree about your views over aesthetics. There's more to cities than just that as many people on this forum should know! I most cerainly will get more piccies in as much as I can. I'm actually off to Wales until Thursday so the next batch of photos probably wont be on air until the start of Monday-week.

Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SATURDAY 13TH SEPTEMBER*

22C / 72F​
I know I don't usually post weekend piccies of Bristol but as today was such a gorgeous day over the region, I couldn't help myself. My trip to Wales from tomorrow means there won't be any more photos for about a week. I also bring bad news regarding the quality of the photos. Mr Stupid here went and took every picture on the 'Indoor Flash' setting and didn't realise until he got home. hno: I hope it doesn't spoil the photos too much! Thank you.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 25TH SEPTEMBER*

19C / 66F

*THE GRAND OPENING OF THE NEW CABOT CIRCUS SHOPPING CENTRE : PART I*










































































































































































to be continued...


----------



## Bristol Mike

Photos courtesy of Helium as displayed in the Bristol Developments Thread:


----------



## bristolboy

Mike any chance of getting some good pics of Quakers Friars


----------



## streetlegal

bristolboy said:


> Mike any chance of getting some good pics of Quakers Friars


I second that!! Thanks for all the wonderful pix so far. Visually CC looks pretty impressive . . .


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Yesterday 09:58 PM by *bristolboy*
> Mike any chance of getting some good pics of Quakers Friars


Hi there. I certainly do, here i give you Quakers Friars. I'll be able to get better ones when the sun is shining. 



> Today 04:52 AM by *streetlegal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bristolboy *
> Mike any chance of getting some good pics of Quakers Friars
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!! Thanks for all the wonderful pix so far. Visually CC looks pretty impressive . . .
Click to expand...

No probs there. It really is an enormous change to Bristol which has excited and amazed everyone! Enjoy Quakers Friars.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 25TH SEPTEMBER

PART II - QUAKER'S FRIARS*


----------



## streetlegal

*Quakers Friars*

Mike, you are awesome!! 
I really like the link between QF and the existing Galleries area--this will help spice things up at the street level in Broadmead, as well as create useful links to the old Mead.

The nerdy part of me would have liked The Dutch House to have been rebuilt on the square (I know, an impossibility, but German cities rebuilt a lot of their most loved buildings after WW2) to tap into the sense of history that is already there. Part of me also wishes that the medieval QFs had been turned into a cultural center.

But, the majority of me is thankful that Broadmead has witnessed such improvements, so I ain't complaining.

Cheers again for the pics--you are the only source I have found online for pictures of this part of the development.

And with that, goodnight from San Fran! :cheers:


----------



## bristolboy

Thanks for that Mike.
I went down to Cabot Circus for the 1st time yesterday evening and even though i have been following the progress of the development. Nothing could have prepared me for being so blown away by it all. It really is stunning and it was hard to belive that this was really in our city. It is wondeful and i feel so proud to live here,we now have one of the best shopping centres in the country!


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Yesterday 09:30 PM by *streetlegal*
> Mike, you are awesome!!
> I really like the link between QF and the existing Galleries area--this will help spice things up at the street level in Broadmead, as well as create useful links to the old Mead.
> 
> The nerdy part of me would have liked The Dutch House to have been rebuilt on the square (I know, an impossibility, but German cities rebuilt a lot of their most loved buildings after WW2) to tap into the sense of history that is already there. Part of me also wishes that the medieval QFs had been turned into a cultural center.
> 
> But, the majority of me is thankful that Broadmead has witnessed such improvements, so I ain't complaining.
> 
> Cheers again for the pics--you are the only source I have found online for pictures of this part of the development.
> 
> And with that, goodnight from San Fran! :cheers:


Why thank you streetlegal! :lol: :cheers:

I too am pleased with that link. To be honest, at first I thought the join would be like walking from delight to a tip but they've done well on perking up the Galleries as well and revamping the facades of some of the older shops.

I know what you mean but you could say too it has its place where it is and I quite like what they've done with the Brasserie Blanc building. I too thought maybe a museum of cultural centre would have been more appropriate for a building like within the others but hey - yet another wonderful addition to the area has arrived there so I guess we make the most of it! 

So from now on, I certainly will try not to disappoint. Have you ever thought of opening a San Francisco thread?



> Today 09:13 AM by *bristolboy*
> Thanks for that Mike.
> I went down to Cabot Circus for the 1st time yesterday evening and even though i have been following the progress of the development. Nothing could have prepared me for being so blown away by it all. It really is stunning and it was hard to belive that this was really in our city. It is wondeful and i feel so proud to live here,we now have one of the best shopping centres in the country!


Hi there. No probs. I know what you mean, I felt so on Thursday afternoon - it's simply amazing isnt it - a superb addition to the city which everyone is loving quite rightly so. Im also so amazed at the number of new shops and businesses including Harvey Nichols and what they've done for the new House of Fraser! They both look really glitzy. I agree there, good to hear from you.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 25TH SEPTEMBER

PART III*


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Hey Bristol Mike....

Any chance of some pics of Avonmouth?


----------



## Svartmetall

This thread is amazing and it keeps getting better! I look forward to seeing Bristol again!

By the way, that shopping centre is something else. I love the integration of indoor/outdoor.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Svartmetall said:


> This thread is amazing and it keeps getting better! I look forward to seeing Bristol again!
> 
> By the way, that shopping centre is something else. I love the integration of indoor/outdoor.


I was thinking the same. That's a great mall....due to the indoor/outdoor thing, it doesn't look claustrophobic, like most indoor malls do.

When I eventually make it back to England, I will be sure to pay Bristol & Bath a long visit, since I haven't been to Bristol in almost 8 years.


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Yesterday 02:01 PM by *Comfortably Numb *
> Hey Bristol Mike....
> 
> Any chance of some pics of Avonmouth?


Hi there. Uh, I dont usually get to go to Avonmouth to be honest but I'll try in the future to get some pictures. I have to say it's not the most inspiring of places in Bristol! :lol:



> Yesterday 02:54 PM by *Svartmetall *
> This thread is amazing and it keeps getting better! I look forward to seeing Bristol again!
> 
> By the way, that shopping centre is something else. I love the integration of indoor/outdoor.


Thanks very much mate, your support is much appreciated all the time! Well like I've said in the point - I like toe deliver and not disappoint. I do like Cabot Circus too though I can see it might get a little chilly in winter with it being all open air rather than an indoor mall.



> Yesterday 04:55 PM by *Comfortably Numb *
> 
> I was thinking the same. That's a great mall....due to the indoor/outdoor thing, it doesn't look claustrophobic, like most indoor malls do.
> 
> When I eventually make it back to England, I will be sure to pay Bristol & Bath a long visit, since I haven't been to Bristol in almost 8 years.


That is an advantage. Even with tonnes of people in it at the same time which seems to be the case and proably will be over time, it never feels to shut in like many malls around the country. There is also an enormous amount of light filtering through the roof to give natural light and so may even warm the place up a bit when the sun shines.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 29TH SEPTEMBER*

20C / 68F


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## bristolboy

Mike Cabot Circus at sundown looks very good be great to have some pics in the evening time as well to show everyone.


----------



## Joe_1978

Great pictures!, Bristol looks like a great City! In my youth i spent the night in Portishead with my parents and sister as we were on our way to Minehead in the car (long journey!). On the way home we drove across the Clifton suspension bridge on our way to visiting relatives in Wales. I always intended to return to Somerset and visit Bristol, but haven't got round to it sadly. I'm hoping to finally visit Bristol next year, and will post my pictures on skyscrapercity.


----------



## Joe_1978

We actually crossed the Severn suspension bridge not the clifton suspension bridge!


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Yesterday 03:07 PM by *bristolboy *
> Mike Cabot Circus at sundown looks very good be great to have some pics in the evening time as well to show everyone.


Hi there. Thanks, I might try and get there later in the year when sunset comes earlier in the afternoon. Could look interesting through the webbed roof! 



> Yesterday 06:15 PM by *Joe_1978 *
> Great pictures!, Bristol looks like a great City! In my youth i spent the night in Portishead with my parents and sister as we were on our way to Minehead in the car (long journey!). On the way home we drove across the Clifton suspension bridge on our way to visiting relatives in Wales. I always intended to return to Somerset and visit Bristol, but haven't got round to it sadly. I'm hoping to finally visit Bristol next year, and will post my pictures on skyscrapercity.


Thanks, glad you think so mate. I was just about to say, you would have gone over the Severn Bridge and perhaps the Avon Bridge as well that holds up the M5 at Avonmouth. Thanks again, look forward to seeing your piccies of Bristol when you've visited.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 1ST OCTOBER*

16C / 61F


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 2ND OCTOBER*

17C / 62F


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Patachou

very nice pictures.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 6TH OCTOBER*

15C / 59F

*SUNSHINE & SHOWERS*































































































































> October 3rd, 2008 09:03 AM by *Patachou*
> 
> Very nice pictures.


Thank you mate!


----------



## christos-greece

Great pics


----------



## Gordion

Great pictures.


----------



## Brisbaner21

This has to be one of the best photo threads I have seen. First off, my roots go back to the U.K. and I love going back quite a few times a year to visit family, but I rarely get the chance to check out Bristol.


----------



## Bristol Mike

> October 7th, 2008 05:12 PM by *christos-greece *
> Great pics





> October 7th, 2008 05:45 PM by *Gordion *
> Great pictures.


Thanks you guys, your support is much appreciated here! :cheers:



> October 8th, 2008 11:21 PM by *Brisbaner21*
> This has to be one of the best photo threads I have seen. First off, my roots go back to the U.K. and I love going back quite a few times a year to visit family, but I rarely get the chance to check out Bristol.


Hi. Thanks very much for the compliment, glad you like the thread so much. So you return to the UK a few times a year, where do you come back to? Is it near Bristol?


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 9TH OCTOBER*

18C / 64F


----------



## Brisbaner21

Another great set.

I have family in Manchester, Birmingham, and outside of London in Tring. I just got back to Australia about a month ago, and will be headed back in another three months before I move to Melbourne.

When I am in London I should just hope on the M4 and check out Bristol with some mates.


----------



## streetlegal

Nice honest look at Bristol. BRI and Fromesgate are real blots on the Bristol horizon. I wish they could be blotted out and replaced!


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Yesterday 11:37 PM by *Brisbaner21*
> Another great set.
> 
> I have family in Manchester, Birmingham, and outside of London in Tring. I just got back to Australia about a month ago, and will be headed back in another three months before I move to Melbourne.
> 
> When I am in London I should just hope on the M4 and check out Bristol with some mates.


Hi there. Thanks. Sounds good, you'll be seeing Bristol in the winter then - an interesting look to the city! Hope you have a good time as and when you come this way. 



> Today 08:29 PM by *streetlegal *
> Nice honest look at Bristol. BRI and Fromesgate are real blots on the Bristol horizon. I wish they could be blotted out and replaced!


Thanks mate. I agree totally but in a way that fact makes them both Bristol landmarks - the buildings that simply DON'T FIT IN! One has to show the less nice parts of the city every now and again and I guess just accept that they're stuck there...until they're demolished that is lol. :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SATURDAY 11TH OCTOBER*

21C / 70F

*LATE SUMMER SUNSHINE & AUTUMN COLOURS*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 14TH OCTOBER*

20C / 68F


----------



## Brisbaner21

Looks like you have had some great weather lately.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 16TH OCTOBER*

15C / 59F

*FILLING THE GAP*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 7TH NOVEMBER*

11C / 51F


----------



## bristolboy

Mike can we have some evening shots of Cabot Circus ?
As now the xmas lights are on it looks stunning. A really good display of lights down there begging to be snapped by our bristol mike!


----------



## Svartmetall

The autumnal colours suit Bristol! Excellent work as usual. :cheers:


----------



## streetlegal

Really nice set, Mike. 

It looks like the Harbourside is coming along. Last time I was home, I felt that this development was something of a missed opportunity. But your picture shows some vibrancy there, so maybe I was overly harsh.


----------



## Patachou

Great pictures as usual, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Today 07:40 AM by *bristolboy*
> Mike can we have some evening shots of Cabot Circus ?
> As now the xmas lights are on it looks stunning. A really good display of lights down there begging to be snapped by our bristol mike!


Hi there. It's funny you should say that as I am planning going there after working either on Friday this week or Tuesday next week at about 4.30pm by which time it is getting dark. Thanks for the support! :cheers:



> Today 02:05 PM by *Svartmetall *
> The autumnal colours suit Bristol! Excellent work as usual.


Yeah lol, I entirely agree. They've been surprsingly good this year considering the lack of warm, dry air we've had through the summer and autumn. A real treat after what was a truly dreadful summer season. Now we've got to wait for a disgustingly mild winter. Thanks again mate. 



> Today 05:08 PM by *streetlegal*
> Really nice set, Mike.
> 
> It looks like the Harbourside is coming along. Last time I was home, I felt that this development was something of a missed opportunity. But your picture shows some vibrancy there, so maybe I was overly harsh.


Thanks streetlegal. I can see where you're coming from I guess. I haven't been amazed by the development at all - they could have done so much more with the space but I have to say when you see more of it you grow to like it and it is attracting more people to that area now. The bars and restaurants seem fuller and it is being visited by more tourists AND people of Bristol too. 



> Today 06:47 PM by *Patachou*
> Great pictures as usual, Mike


Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 11TH NOVEMBER*

10C / 50F


----------



## streetlegal

Really beautiful. Some of your best, I think. Everything as that Autumnal stillness about it.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Managed to get this shot whilst sitting at a pair of traffic lights for a while.












> Yesterday 09:02 PM by *streetlegal*
> Really beautiful. Some of your best, I think. Everything as that Autumnal stillness about it.


Thanks mate, glad you think so. The pictures look like that don't they but if you were walking round Bristol that day it was blowing a real hoolie! hehe


----------



## city_thing

Bristol is stunning, such a great city. I'd love to live there one day, it's music scene really punches above it's weight.

I wanted to go to university in Bristol, but due to circumstances I ended up at Durham University. Which was still great, but I think Bristol would have been a funner city to study in.

Brilliant photos! Well done mate! :applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 14TH NOVEMBER*

9C / 49F


































































































































































































































> Today 08:48 AM BY *city_thing*
> Bristol is stunning, such a great city. I'd love to live there one day, it's music scene really punches above it's weight.
> 
> I wanted to go to university in Bristol, but due to circumstances I ended up at Durham University. Which was still great, but I think Bristol would have been a funner city to study in.
> 
> Brilliant photos! Well done mate!


Hi there and welcome. Well even if you don't live there, it is well worth a visit sometime when in that neck of woods. Bristol does have a good social night life I have to say so perhaps funner it may have been but universities are universities at the end of the day I guess. Thanks very much! :banana:


----------



## streetlegal

Mikey
you get about a bit don't you? Where d'you get the time? 
I get the sense you are enjoying Autumn . . . it suits Bristol, I think. The shot of Bristol Uni Refectory is nice. Now, let me guess, was that taken on the balcony of a pizza parlour? (Can't remember the name) . . . Did you have to buy something in order to get access?!
Where's the place with the little "square" of lawn? I can't place it . . .


----------



## Brisbaner21

You capture the great diversity in architecture in Bristol.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Taken today on a cold, drizzly, sleety November day:












> Yesterday 02:54 AM by *streetlegal *
> Mikey
> you get about a bit don't you? Where d'you get the time?
> I get the sense you are enjoying Autumn . . . it suits Bristol, I think. The shot of Bristol Uni Refectory is nice. Now, let me guess, was that taken on the balcony of a pizza parlour? (Can't remember the name) . . . Did you have to buy something in order to get access?!
> Where's the place with the little "square" of lawn? I can't place it . . .


Hiya. Ye lol, very simply, I shouldnt have the time. Most of my pictures are actually taken en route to somewhere I should be and I just make a little time for pictures. There is a place there called HA! HA! that gets almost the same view but that's taken behind an ivy bush on a walkway just down from Berkeley Square. As for the lawn, that is a little courtyard just down from the Triangle within the University buildings. It's between Park Row and Woodland Road.



> Yesterday 03:17 AM by *Brisbaner21*
> You capture the great diversity in architecture in Bristol.


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 19TH NOVEMBER*

10C / 50F


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## eastadl

what fantastic photos. Beautiful city, so much colour. The pics remind me a little of Edinburgh, but with a interesting mix of modern architecture


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 21ST NOVEMBER*

9C / 49F

























































































































































































































> Today 01:31 PM by *eastadl*
> what fantastic photos. Beautiful city, so much colour. The pics remind me a little of Edinburgh, but with a interesting mix of modern architecture


Thank you very much for your kind words. British cities can be so similar yet so different, I would agree Bristol has undergone a lot of modern construction and such the face of the city has changed quite significantly!


----------



## Brisbaner21

Fall looks great in Bristol.


----------



## eastadl

Brisbaner21 said:


> Fall looks great in Bristol.


Autumn please :lol:


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

Amazing portrayal of Bristol life yet again. Although, I am curious as to how Christmas Steps got their name . . .


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 24TH MARCH*

12C / 54F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 12C / MIN. 4C / BARO: 1018mb / HUMIDITY: 54% / UV 2*






































































































































[/SIZE]​


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 27TH MARCH*

10C / 50F
*WEATHER: Cloudy, Heavy Showers / MAX. 10C / MIN. 3C / BARO: 999mb / HUMIDITY: 68% / UV 1*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Syd says Hi and asked me to tell you that he still follows your thread when ever he gets the time (which is very rare these days ). By the way, great photos mate.


----------



## streetlegal

^^
Ditto . . . have been very busy but still really lovin' your thread.
That new build on the centre in place of B & W, is that finished yet? I am strangely drawn to the lower level design, not sure about the tower--it looks half finished but I can't tell lol


----------



## Bristol Mike

> March 15th, 2009 10:31 PM by *ThatDarnSacramentan *
> Amazing portrayal of Bristol life yet again. Although, I am curious as to how Christmas Steps got their name . . .


Hi. Interesing questions, I'm not exactly sure actually but why I can tell you is that the street was called Queene Street in medieval times, then it became known as Knyfesmyth Street, after those who traded there. The Middle English pronunciation of Knyfesmyth, with its initial K sounded, may be the origin of the street's modern name. Another possible origin is based on the nativity scene that can be found in a stained glass window of The Chapel of the Three Kings of Cologne, at the top of Christmas Steps. Other than that I can't be sure.



> Yesterday 11:32 PM by *Mr_kiwi_fruit *
> Syd says Hi and asked me to tell you that he still follows your thread when ever he gets the time (which is very rare these days ). By the way, great photos mate.


Oh hi. Thanks for that, hello to both of you in that case, great to hear that. Glad you like the photos.



> Today 03:34 AM by *streetlegal *
> Ditto . . . have been very busy but still really lovin' your thread.
> That new build on the centre in place of B & W, is that finished yet? I am strangely drawn to the lower level design, not sure about the tower--it looks half finished but I can't tell lol


I am quite pleased the way the apartments have come round myself but as for the tower, like you, yes it looks lovely but it doesn't exactly fit in with surrounding buildings - but hey.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos; i see that spring arrived in Bristol too ^^


----------



## Bristol Mike

Here a just a few I caught between errands in Bristol today:


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


>


Nice photo @Bristol Mike; those buildings in the row are very nice


----------



## streetlegal

Mike,
Have you ever included a photo of Clifton Cathedral? For me, it is one of Bristol's more successful constructions from the 1970's, both exterior and interior (but particularly the latter). An underrated building IMHO.


----------



## Dallas star

Great thread buddy, but how on earth do you find all the time to keep this thread going??


----------



## Svartmetall

Excellent updates mate! I'm pleased to see some form of spring hitting the UK now.


----------



## Bristol Mike

> April 6th, 2009 05:11 PM by *christos-greece *
> Very nice photos; i see that spring arrived in Bristol too
> Nice photo @Bristol Mike; those buildings in the row are very nice


Thanks mate, yes indeed spring has finally arrived though it has come earlier than last year. It was snowing this time last year. That pictures is of Park Street, I think one of the most iconic streets in Bristol.



> Today 03:07 AM by *streetlegal*
> Mike,
> Have you ever included a photo of Clifton Cathedral? For me, it is one of Bristol's more successful constructions from the 1970's, both exterior and interior (but particularly the latter). An underrated building IMHO.


Hi, I did post one picture back in July last year. You can trawl back the pages if you want or in the next week I will try and get up there and get a piccie or two. I would generally agree with you there.



> Today 03:23 AM by *Dallas star*
> Great thread buddy, but how on earth do you find all the time to keep this thread going??


Strictly speaking I shouldn't have the time lol but I take my camera literally everywhere so taking the odd photo or a whole photoshoot is the norm for me.



> Today 04:52 AM by *Svartmetall*
> Excellent updates mate! I'm pleased to see some form of spring hitting the UK now.


We share the same happiness - sunshine and mock-warmth at last!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 8TH APRIL*

15C / 59F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 15C / MIN. 8C / BARO: 1004mb / HUMIDITY: 62% / UV 3*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Love the sphere:










You must be very excited to kiss winter goodbye  Now it is our turn to face the chill  Great set of pics mate.


----------



## madridhere

Mike, lovely pictures, as usual.
Thanks.


----------



## Bristol Mike

> Yesterday 10:06 PM by *Mr_kiwi_fruit *
> Love the sphere:
> You must be very excited to kiss winter goodbye Now it is our turn to face the chill Great set of pics mate.


Yes, that is the IMAX Theatre Sphere, a big landmark in the Canon's Marsh area. Though I am glad to get rid of winter until November, unfortunately though, it is a fact of life isn't it.



> Yesterday 11:45 PM by *madridhere *
> Mike, lovely pictures, as usual.
> Thanks.


No problem, glad you like them.


----------



## Bristol Mike

...continued


----------



## skansen

Thanks for all pics and specially for this post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32725828&postcount=285 
When i was living in Bristol, this area was under construction. Now i know that i must see it. Nice piece of brand new town! Btw. - is Broadmead going to be renovated? or destroyed? 

Wow - last update is magnificent! Totally awesome, mate! Great weather as usual in South West. This is my favourite view from Queen Square: http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh97/Bristol_Mikey/Cities/Bristol Weekly/92-08th Apr/P1050263.jpg thank you as well for bigger formats of the pics! 

Great job! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

After those updated photos i have no doubt that Bristol is a very nice city; perhaps one of the most great in U.K. kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

-delete-


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> Thanks for all pics and specially for this post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32725828&postcount=285
> When i was living in Bristol, this area was under construction. Now i know that i must see it. Nice piece of brand new town! Btw. - is Broadmead going to be renovated? or destroyed?
> 
> Wow - last update is magnificent! Totally awesome, mate! Great weather as usual in South West. This is my favourite view from Queen Square: http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh97/Bristol_Mikey/Cities/Bristol Weekly/92-08th Apr/P1050263.jpg thank you as well for bigger formats of the pics!
> 
> Great job! :cheers:


Glad you like the update. Yes, Queen Square was great on Wednesday - everyone out and about enjoying the sunshine. As for Cabot Circus, I for one like the new development and they are working very hard to sort out the more out-dated Broadmead by changing the paving stones, scrubbing the buildings facades and changing the faces of some of them completely which is good considering half the buildings around that area are really quite ugly. 



christos-greece said:


> After those updated photos i have no doubt that Bristol is a very nice city; perhaps one of the most great in U.K. kay:


Hey thanks mate, nice to hear such a great compliment. Certainly worth a visit someday!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 10TH APRIL*

16C / 61F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 16C / MIN. 6C / BARO: 1010mb / HUMIDITY: 58% / UV 3*


----------



## Bristol Mike

...


----------



## madjackmcmad

Great pics Mike. Bristol is so underrated.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic Mike ! Is this a South African shop in the photo below ? We have them popping up all over Auckland :lol: Some are great but others are like bastions of a by-gone era :lol:


----------



## steppenwolf

beautiful photos and a wonderful subject to shoot. tell me something, the reclad 'blue' tower. Ive been interested in this one for a while as it was designed to 'disappear into the sky'... well, I knew that would never happen, but it does liook like the claddign responds to the colour of the sky? is this right or is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## streetlegal

^^
It's a hotel, that's all I know.
Mike, please also tell me that the building isn't yet finished . . . the roof looks bloody awful, just a load of spikes.


----------



## christos-greece

Those photos ^^ are beautiful too


----------



## Bristol Mike

steppenwolf said:


> beautiful photos and a wonderful subject to shoot. tell me something, the reclad 'blue' tower. Ive been interested in this one for a while as it was designed to 'disappear into the sky'... well, I knew that would never happen, but it does liook like the claddign responds to the colour of the sky? is this right or is it just wishful thinking?


Hey thanks mate. I can't be sure about the tower, it was the Bristol & West one before so everybody refers to it as that until it is actually occupied. I would not be surprised if what you're saying is true as it does match the colour of the sky but as such, looks slightly out of place with everything else.



streetlegal said:


> ^^
> It's a hotel, that's all I know.
> Mike, please also tell me that the building isn't yet finished . . . the roof looks bloody awful, just a load of spikes.


I hope it's not finished. On the inside they still need to move everything in as it isn't occupied as of yet but as for the outside, I am not sure. As you say, the spikes on the roof don't look too great, they need to flatten out the top.



SYDNEY said:


> Fantastic Mike ! Is this a South African shop in the photo below ? We have them popping up all over Auckland :lol: Some are great but others are like bastions of a by-gone era :lol:


Thanks mate! I reckon it is yes, it's part of the St. Nicholas market so I think it is just a stall but it has always been there. To be absolutely honest, I've never been in there so next time I will.



madjackmcmad said:


> Great pics Mike. Bristol is so underrated.


Thanks very much mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Those photos ^^ are beautiful too


Thanks mate, you got there just before me lol. More to come next week I hope. Stay tuned.  :cheers:


----------



## city_thing

I'm continually surprised by Bristol. In all the years I lived in the UK, I never visited the city. I was I had now though, it looks like somewhere I could very easily call home.

Is Bristol an expensive city? It looks like it would be, considering how beautiful it is.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate! I reckon it is yes, it's part of the St. Nicholas market so I think it is just a stall but it has always been there. To be absolutely honest, I've never been in there so next time I will. Thanks very much mate.


Thanks for that mate :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

city_thing said:


> I'm continually surprised by Bristol. In all the years I lived in the UK, I never visited the city. I was I had now though, it looks like somewhere I could very easily call home.
> 
> Is Bristol an expensive city? It looks like it would be, considering how beautiful it is.


Well I do hear that people think of Bristol as being really quite different to most other UK cities. Now I have to say I haven't been to many other British cities properly before so I couldn't really say. Though I am glad you can see the city's charm. Regarding the city's wealth, it is very much a split city. It has both one of the richest and one of the most deprived areas of the UK - Clifton and Hartcliffe. Bristol as a whole though is quite expensive I would say.



SYDNEY said:


> Thanks for that mate :cheers:


No problemo.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 14TH APRIL*

15C / 59F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX. 15C / MIN. 10C / BARO: 1009mb / HUMIDITY: 70% / UV 2*


----------



## Guest

Spring is in the air  I love the silver bridge, awesome ! I also love the contemporary architecture. Thanks Mike.


----------



## streetlegal

Thanks for the gurt update mate on Temple Quay development--very interesting


----------



## skansen

Last updates - sweet! Btw. looks like no construction in Bristol is put on hold!


----------



## Patachou

Hello Mike, beautiful pictures, amazing city, fantastic thread.


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Spring is in the air  I love the silver bridge, awesome ! I also love the contemporary architecture. Thanks Mike.


Indeed, typical spring weather is the order this week - sunshine and showers and in the case of last night - thunderstorms :banana: Glad you like the new developments as I still think an iconic building of some sort needs to go up there otherwise it just looks too boxed in with each other. I am a fan of the Millenium Bridge though. Cheers.



streetlegal said:


> Thanks for the gurt update mate on Temple Quay development--very interesting


Cheers. No probs, I will popping down there a few times more over the coming months to keep track of things. 



skansen said:


> Last updates - sweet! Btw. looks like no construction in Bristol is put on hold!


It's funny you should that lol because I can't remember a time when I saw the Bristol skyline without a crane in it. We've had work done to the Colston Hall, B&W Tower and Canon's Marsh for years now and Temple Quay is just ongoing and more recently we've had developments around the Bus Station and behind the Council House so really Bristol is a haven for cranes. :lol: Thanks for the comment.



Patachou said:


> Hello Mike, beautiful pictures, amazing city, fantastic thread.


Thanks very much for your support mate.


----------



## city_thing

Bristol looks great. You're very talented with a camera Bristol Mike!

I've been looking at properties in Bristol on the net lately, and it doesn't look too expensive. Not by Melbourne standards at least. I'm planning on moving back to the UK once the country's economy picks up (I figured moving there now would be akin to shooting oneself in the foot) and Bristol has really impressed me. I'd love to do my PhD at Bristol University as well. And the guys from Bristol seem ridiculously good looking as well, which helps :lol:

Again, great photos Bristol Mike.


----------



## Guest

Fannytastic as always mate :cheers: What is happenning here ?


----------



## xetrox

beautifull Bristol, i must visit your city someday...


----------



## Mr_Dru

Nice pictures!


----------



## Justme

city_thing said:


> Bristol looks great. You're very talented with a camera Bristol Mike!
> 
> I've been looking at properties in Bristol on the net lately, and it doesn't look too expensive. Not by Melbourne standards at least. I'm planning on moving back to the UK once the country's economy picks up (I figured moving there now would be akin to shooting oneself in the foot) and Bristol has really impressed me. I'd love to do my PhD at Bristol University as well. And the guys from Bristol seem ridiculously good looking as well, which helps :lol:
> 
> Again, great photos Bristol Mike.


Interesting. What sort of properties are you looking at. You know you won't find the suburban style houses so easily in the UK as they are not so common. People live in denser environments. 

From my experience, rental property in the budget range is not of very good quality in the UK as people tend to use it simply as a stop gap before buying their own house. Here in Germany where people tend to rent more than buy the rental properties are of higher quality.


----------



## city_thing

^^ Eh? I lived in the UK for 16 years, I'm well aware of how people live there. I am English after all, which you would have noticed from my avatar. 

I don't really understand what you're trying to say...


----------



## Justme

city_thing said:


> ^^ Eh? I lived in the UK for 16 years, I'm well aware of how people live there. I am English after all, which you would have noticed from my avatar.
> 
> I don't really understand what you're trying to say...


Sorry, Looking at your Avatar I see North Melbourne written twice including in the location of where you live and you also wrote you live in Melbourne. Please forgive me for coming to a conclusion that you may not have actually lived in the UK. I can't read your mind so I have no idea how you expected me to know you lived their for 16years, especially if you are asking some basic questions on UK housing.

All I wanted to do was help a bit. No need to bite me for it.


----------



## Bristol Mike

city_thing said:


> Bristol looks great. You're very talented with a camera Bristol Mike!
> 
> I've been looking at properties in Bristol on the net lately, and it doesn't look too expensive. Not by Melbourne standards at least. I'm planning on moving back to the UK once the country's economy picks up (I figured moving there now would be akin to shooting oneself in the foot) and Bristol has really impressed me. I'd love to do my PhD at Bristol University as well. And the guys from Bristol seem ridiculously good looking as well, which helps :lol:
> 
> Again, great photos Bristol Mike.


Thanks very much mate, I appreciate it. It really does depend on where you are looking for a property I guess. There's expensive and then there's reasonable in Bristol - probably more of the latter than the former and I can certainly understand that it will most likely be less expensive than somewhere like Melbourne. :lol:



SYDNEY said:


> Fannytastic as always mate :cheers: What is happenning here ?


Hi Sydney. Well I think it used to be a bunch of old warehouses taking the shape of the riverside. It's funny how for years you see a building then when it has gone, you can't remember what was there in the first place. :lol: I think they are going to fill it up with a mix of converted older buildings and modern buildings for businesses and shops. If I can remember correctly there will also be a car park there. I really should pop into the Bristol Developments thread in the UK section to find out fully though.



xetrox said:


> beautifull Bristol, i must visit your city someday...


Thanks the for the support mate. 



Mr_Dru said:


> Nice pictures!


Thanks very much! 



Justme said:


> Interesting. What sort of properties are you looking at. You know you won't find the suburban style houses so easily in the UK as they are not so common. People live in denser environments.
> 
> From my experience, rental property in the budget range is not of very good quality in the UK as people tend to use it simply as a stop gap before buying their own house. Here in Germany where people tend to rent more than buy the rental properties are of higher quality.


Obviously I can't comment about what the case is in Germany as I have never been but I must correct you that there are loads of suburban houses in every British city - it is one of the prime problems that Bristol is facing. There is too much suburban housing being built on greenbelt land that the city is spreading out before growing up. A lot of the accomodation in denser environments does tend to be for the younger generation, either for students or young people with jobs in the city centre but even in dense environments like Clifton and Redland that is not completely true. 



city_thing said:


> ^^ Eh? I lived in the UK for 16 years, I'm well aware of how people live there. I am English after all, which you would have noticed from my avatar.
> 
> I don't really understand what you're trying to say...





Justme said:


> Sorry, Looking at your Avatar I see North Melbourne written twice including in the location of where you live and you also wrote you live in Melbourne. Please forgive me for coming to a conclusion that you may not have actually lived in the UK. I can't read your mind so I have no idea how you expected me to know you lived their for 16years, especially if you are asking some basic questions on UK housing.
> 
> All I wanted to do was help a bit. No need to bite me for it.


Come on guys, let's not have a fisticuffs over it.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 17TH APRIL*

12C / 54F
*WEATHER: Heavy Rain & Strong Winds / MAX. 12C / MIN. 9C / BARO: 1011mb / HUMIDITY: 88% / UV 1*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*A Stunning Spring Day in Bristol*

*SATURDAY 18TH APRIL*

17C / 64F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 17C / MIN. 7C / BARO: 1020mb / HUMIDITY: 54% / UV 4*


----------



## Pickle33

SYDNEY said:


> Fannytastic as always mate :cheers: What is happenning here ?


This is Finzels Reach. Its a new mixed use residential / office and retail development built on the site of the old Courage Brewery. It includes a really funky new pedetrian Bridge called the "Mobius Bridge".



















The development web site is here:

http://www.finzelsreach.com/


----------



## Justme

Bristol Mike said:


> Obviously I can't comment about what the case is in Germany as I have never been but I must correct you that there are loads of suburban houses in every British city - it is one of the prime problems that Bristol is facing. There is too much suburban housing being built on greenbelt land that the city is spreading out before growing up. A lot of the accomodation in denser environments does tend to be for the younger generation, either for students or young people with jobs in the city centre but even in dense environments like Clifton and Redland that is not completely true.


I would agree there is more suburban housing in the UK than Germany, but Australia I would consider to be on a different level. The suburban housing there, outside of the central core, is usually fully detatched and is common from working class standards through middle class, presuming things havn't changed drastically since I was living there. From my memory in the UK, the fully detatched suburban housing is generally middle class. Though of course I could be wrong. I think because of this, what many British people regard as "suburban housing" still looks rather dense to a good deal of Australian's as they are often duplexes, townhouses or terraced houses.

Personally, I prefer the density, but I also understand the surprise many Australian's have when they come to Europe and have trouble finding the fully detatched houses they were used to back in Australia within their budget. (not referring to city_thing here as I just discovered he is British, but to Australian's on their first visit over)

Just of note, regarding my comment about the higher quality rental apartments in Germany; this does come at a cost. Moving in and out of these apartments are much harder than in the UK or Australia. It costs a lot more for the deposit and often the tennant is expected to fully paint the apartment, install a kitchen (and uninstall when they leave), put down carpets etc just for a rental. For this reason, people who rent here often rent the apartment for very long periods of time as the expense of moving to another rental place is quite high. 

Anyway, I'm also interested in the real estate market for Bristol as it is one of the options for my wife and I if we move to the UK. It does seem like a very nice city and these photos you have been posting here are great. I've been enjoying this thread immensly.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Pickle33 said:


> This is Finzels Reach. Its a new mixed use residential / office and retail development built on the site of the old Courage Brewery. It includes a really funky new pedetrian Bridge called the "Mobius Bridge".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The development web site is here:
> 
> http://www.finzelsreach.com/


Thanks for that information mate, I knew it was something like that. Demolition is well underway at present I have seen over the past month. The link is interesting too, looks like some decent newbuilds coming. 



Justme said:


> I would agree there is more suburban housing in the UK than Germany, but Australia I would consider to be on a different level. The suburban housing there, outside of the central core, is usually fully detatched and is common from working class standards through middle class, presuming things havn't changed drastically since I was living there. From my memory in the UK, the fully detatched suburban housing is generally middle class. Though of course I could be wrong. I think because of this, what many British people regard as "suburban housing" still looks rather dense to a good deal of Australian's as they are often duplexes, townhouses or terraced houses.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the density, but I also understand the surprise many Australian's have when they come to Europe and have trouble finding the fully detatched houses they were used to back in Australia within their budget. (not referring to city_thing here as I just discovered he is British, but to Australian's on their first visit over)
> 
> Just of note, regarding my comment about the higher quality rental apartments in Germany; this does come at a cost. Moving in and out of these apartments are much harder than in the UK or Australia. It costs a lot more for the deposit and often the tennant is expected to fully paint the apartment, install a kitchen (and uninstall when they leave), put down carpets etc just for a rental. For this reason, people who rent here often rent the apartment for very long periods of time as the expense of moving to another rental place is quite high.
> 
> Anyway, I'm also interested in the real estate market for Bristol as it is one of the options for my wife and I if we move to the UK. It does seem like a very nice city and these photos you have been posting here are great. I've been enjoying this thread immensly.


No problem, I understand what you are saying. In fact, I prefer density sometimes as I have seen what spread out suburban housing does to cities. I'd rather have old Victorian and Georgian terraces and modern harbourside apartments than widespread suburban housing any day. Thanks very much for your compliment, I hope I can continue to impress.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 20TH APRIL*

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 20C / MIN. 5C / BARO: 1027mb / HUMIDITY: 52% / UV 5*


----------



## Bristol Mike

...


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Hi Sydney. Well I think it used to be a bunch of old warehouses taking the shape of the riverside. It's funny how for years you see a building then when it has gone, you can't remember what was there in the first place. :lol: I think they are going to fill it up with a mix of converted older buildings and modern buildings for businesses and shops. If I can remember correctly there will also be a car park there. I really should pop into the Bristol Developments thread in the UK section to find out fully though.


It will be much appreciated, I need to keep my finger on the pulse  Designers have to be one step ahead and who knows there might be something happenning there that will inspire me  ooooops, nearly forgot, I adore the latest batch of pics. Gr8 work mate - as always :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> It will be much appreciated, I need to keep my finger on the pulse  Designers have to be one step ahead and who knows there might be something happenning there that will inspire me  ooooops, nearly forgot, I adore the latest batch of pics. Gr8 work mate - as always :cheers:


Hehe, well Bristol seems to be constantly being added to, construction is eternal and cranes are evident the whole time - so one has to hope what they're constructing will be worth it. Anyway, thanks for the compliment, more to come shortly.


----------



## cardiff

Well done for keeping this thread going, great pictures of a great city!


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol is a great city, every season kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

cardiff said:


> Well done for keeping this thread going, great pictures of a great city!





christos-greece said:


> Bristol is a great city, every season kay:


Thanks guys for both your comments. Much appreciated! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 24TH APRIL*

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 20C / MIN. 10C / BARO: 1012mb / HUMIDITY: 72% / UV 4*


----------



## Bristol Mike

...


----------



## Bristol Mike

delete


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 27TH APRIL*

13C / 55F
*WEATHER: Heavy Rain then Cloudy / MAX. 13C / MIN. 8C / BARO: 998mb / HUMIDITY: 86% / UV 2*


----------



## Bristol Mike

...


----------



## Quall

Lovely shots Mike! Beautiful place.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 29TH APRIL*

14C / 57F
*WEATHER: Cloudy with Heavy Rain pm / MAX. 14C / MIN. 10C / BARO: 1008mb / HUMIDITY: 92% / UV 1*

*- MY 100TH PHOTO UPDATE IN THIS THREAD! -*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 1ST MAY*

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX. 18C / MIN. 8C / BARO: 1016mb / HUMIDITY: 62% / UV 4*


----------



## bristolboy

Mike i have sent a link to your other Bristol thread to Bristol tourism to show them what a fantastic job you are doing on promoting our city.
You never know something good come out of it! They might want to use some of your pics etc...


----------



## Bristol Mike

Quall said:


> Lovely shots Mike! Beautiful place.


Thanks for your comment my friend! 



bristolboy said:


> Mike i have sent a link to your other Bristol thread to Bristol tourism to show them what a fantastic job you are doing on promoting our city.
> You never know something good come out of it! They might want to use some of your pics etc...


Oh right, well thank you very much. Hopefully the will like the photos.


----------



## streetlegal

Congratulations on reaching your century. Treat yourself to a pint of Bristol Beer Factory on the Grain :cheers:

And remember Clifton Cathedral when you get a chance (though it is actually a lot more interesting inside than out, now that I think about it!)


----------



## Bristol Mike

> May 5th, 2009 11:50 PM by *streetlegal *
> Congratulations on reaching your century. Treat yourself to a pint of Bristol Beer Factory on the Grain
> 
> And remember Clifton Cathedral when you get a chance (though it is actually a lot more interesting inside than out, now that I think about it!)


Hehe, that sounds like a plan to me. As for Clifton Cathedral, I went passed it the other day...without my camera!:bash: I have not forgotten though


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SUNDAY 3RD MAY*

20:00PM






















































​


----------



## Guest

Ooooh Fabulous ! blue skies and 20 degrees. We are expecting a high of 15 today  Great collection mate, I especially love this one:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ thanks loads SYDNEY - glad you like the pictures. That's the Old Fish Market which is now a pub on Baldwin Street with the St. Nicholas Church next to it and the St. Nicholas Markets behind it. Yes the weather was lovely for a time here in Bristol but the last two weeks have been noticeably cooler and wetter and these last few days have been windy windy windy with gales...looks like the set theme for a while yet too. Oh well :lol:

*SUNDAY 3RD MAY*

20:00 PM


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 7TH MAY*

16C / 61F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals & Showers / MAX. 16C / MIN. 10C / BARO: 1013mb / HUMIDITY: 78% / UV 3*


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> ^^ thanks loads SYDNEY - glad you like the pictures. That's the Old Fish Market which is now a pub on Baldwin Street with the St. Nicholas Church next to it and the St. Nicholas Markets behind it. Yes the weather was lovely for a time here in Bristol but the last two weeks have been noticeably cooler and wetter and these last few days have been windy windy windy with gales...looks like the set theme for a while yet too. Oh well :lol:


It will get alot better for you  A quick note to let you know that I was in Remuera yesterday - where your grandparents live - and got a few pics (I only covered a 3rd of the place, I ran out of time) but it will give you a taste of the area. They are in my Auckland thread - enjoy !


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ only a small correction mate in that it is my Godparents who live there now, though I'm sure my grandparents would prefer Remuerza to Aberystwyth in the Welsh Outback :lol: Anyway, as you saw in thread, great pictures all round!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SCENES OF APRIL*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Patachou

Great pictures Mike, Beautiful city.


----------



## Guest

Oh that cathedral is a stunner. I wish that we had something like that  Gr8 pics Mike - thanks mate.


----------



## skansen

SYDNEY said:


> Oh that cathedral is a stunner. I wish that we had something like that  Gr8 pics Mike - thanks mate.


Cathedral is here, but this is St. Mary Redcliffe Church. They are both astonishing. Even the Queen said (I don't know which one) that St. Mary Redcliffe church is the most beautiful patish church in England...


----------



## Svartmetall

I often forget just how fantastic the churches of Britain can look. I always took their presence for granted when I was there. Oh how I envy them now! 

Great shots as usual, Mike!


----------



## Justme

This really is the Bristol equivilent of what those guys from Auckland are doing with their great photo threads. Great job Bristol Mike, keep this thread going!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Patachou said:


> Great pictures Mike, Beautiful city.


Thanks for the support mate, much appreciated 



SYDNEY said:


> Oh that cathedral is a stunner. I wish that we had something like that  Gr8 pics Mike - thanks mate.


If you're talking about the one with spire, that is the St. Mary Redcliffe with its sire soaring 292 feet above ground level, possibly ne of the best examples of Perpendicular architecture in the country.



skansen said:


> Cathedral is here, but this is St. Mary Redcliffe Church. They are both astonishing. Even the Queen said (I don't know which one) that St. Mary Redcliffe church is the most beautiful patish church in England...


Oooo, all I had to do was look down one post :lol: Ye that's true. It was rebuilt steadily through the 14th and 15th centuries to one exceptionally refined design and that is what gives it its wonderul unity.



Svartmetall said:


> I often forget just how fantastic the churches of Britain can look. I always took their presence for granted when I was there. Oh how I envy them now!
> 
> Great shots as usual, Mike!


Glad you like the churches, I think they are symbolic of British towns. Of course they are completely different to the religious buildings found on mainland Europe in so many ways but they have their beauties.  Nice hearing from you again mate 



Justme said:


> This really is the Bristol equivilent of what those guys from Auckland are doing with their great photo threads. Great job Bristol Mike, keep this thread going!


Well I must owe my inspirations to SYDNEY who I could say is the cause of all this :lol: When I stumbled across his thread when I joined the website, I was inspired to start one of my own to show te daily life and scenes of Bristol in different seasons. It wasn't much later that I discovered Mr Kiwi Fruit's awesome thread too. And as it happens, if you run back time all the way back to Page 1 of this thread, you will see that this thread was started on this Monday last year . What an excellent time to bring that up and turn to page 20.

Thanks guys for all your comments :banana:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 11TH MAY*

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 20C / MIN. 8C / BARO: 1021mb / HUMIDITY: 54% / UV 5*


----------



## cardiff

lovely set of pictures!


----------



## Snowy

I was in Bristol today!!!

Unfortunately, because I was on a work training course I didn't get to see much of the city, but I was fairly impressed with what I saw. Actully, this was my second work-oriented trip to Bristol in the past four years, but this time the city stood out much more, perhaps because I'm far more observant these days!

I can't help but love the Bristol accent too!

I am now seriously considering spending a few days down in the west country to spend some time in both Bristol and the utterly gorgeous Bath!

Keep up the good work Mike!


----------



## Frediography

I love Bristol so much its almost a little scary.


----------



## Frediography

+You can see my old flat in the second to last picture


----------



## Bristol Mike

cardiff said:


> lovely set of pictures!


Thanks mate! 



Snowy said:


> I was in Bristol today!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, because I was on a work training course I didn't get to see much of the city, but I was fairly impressed with what I saw. Actully, this was my second work-oriented trip to Bristol in the past four years, but this time the city stood out much more, perhaps because I'm far more observant these days!
> 
> I can't help but love the Bristol accent too!
> 
> I am now seriously considering spending a few days down in the west country to spend some time in both Bristol and the utterly gorgeous Bath!
> 
> Keep up the good work Mike!


Sounds good my friend. Whereabouts in the city were you. I think a trip to visit Bristol & Bath sounds awesome, and some of the smaller characteristic country towns too. As for the Bristol accent, you can keep that :lol: Perhaps I've heard too much of it myself lol.



Frediography said:


> I love Bristol so much its almost a little scary.


Hehe, glad to hear it. Thanks for the comment. 



Frediography said:


> +You can see my old flat in the second to last picture


Hi again, was your flat the one on the corner?


----------



## Bristol Mike

*Thursday morning:-*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*This Friday morning:-*


----------



## Snowy

I was on a training course in Marsh Street, so I saw the newly clad blue office building (not sure of the name) at close quarters, it looks quite nice.

Basically we arrived at Temple Meads station (fantastic station by the way!) and got a cab to Marsh Street. On the way we drove down some nice streets and crossed a road bridge with some nice riverside apartments right by it. We saw some great old churches on the way and some fairly nice modern buildings too.

On the way back we walked onto the main road just off Marsh Street with the 60s tower with the clock on it. Is it Colston Tower? That street looked quite cool and seemed to have a buzz about it..........and that's about all I saw, except the cab journey back to the station, seeing the same streets and churches again.

I imagine that there's a hell of a lot that I didn't see, like that lovely church with the flat top in your post of the 11th of May. When we were pulling away from Temple Meads station, I saw a lovely Georgian district in the distance, in a hilly area, with all the buildings painted different colours. It looked very nice from a distance!

I left Bristol feeling a little annoyed that I'd travelled so far and barely got to see anything, so hopefully at some point I'll be able to come back and see the city properly, plus Bath and the quaint little villages nearby.


----------



## skansen

Yeah, you just got a little impression about Bristol. But London is quite close, you can come and visit it! I love it's hills and many, many skylines!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Snowy said:


> I was on a training course in Marsh Street, so I saw the newly clad blue office building (not sure of the name) at close quarters, it looks quite nice.
> 
> Basically we arrived at Temple Meads station (fantastic station by the way!) and got a cab to Marsh Street. On the way we drove down some nice streets and crossed a road bridge with some nice riverside apartments right by it. We saw some great old churches on the way and some fairly nice modern buildings too.
> 
> On the way back we walked onto the main road just off Marsh Street with the 60s tower with the clock on it. Is it Colston Tower? That street looked quite cool and seemed to have a buzz about it..........and that's about all I saw, except the cab journey back to the station, seeing the same streets and churches again.
> 
> I imagine that there's a hell of a lot that I didn't see, like that lovely church with the flat top in your post of the 11th of May. When we were pulling away from Temple Meads station, I saw a lovely Georgian district in the distance, in a hilly area, with all the buildings painted different colours. It looked very nice from a distance!
> 
> I left Bristol feeling a little annoyed that I'd travelled so far and barely got to see anything, so hopefully at some point I'll be able to come back and see the city properly, plus Bath and the quaint little villages nearby.


Well really all I can say is I'm so glad you came to Bristol on a nice day. These last two certainly haven't. :lol: It sounds like you came out of Temple Meads, turned right then went up Victoria Street full of Byzantine and Georgian architecture as well as being the place of Temple Church (the leaning rectangular one) then went over the Bristol Bridge and down Baldwin Street towards Marsh Street. Hope you can make it Bristol and Bath sometime, it sounds like it could be a great trip! 



skansen said:


> Yeah, you just got a little impression about Bristol. But London is quite close, you can come and visit it! I love it's hills and many, many skylines!


Bristol's or London's? Bristol's certainly got the hills but London's certainly got the skylines .


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 12TH MAY*

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 20C / MIN. 6C / BARO: 1020mb / HUMIDITY: 48% / UV 5*


----------



## Snowy

Bristol Mike said:


> Well really all I can say is I'm so glad you came to Bristol on a nice day. These last two certainly haven't. :lol: It sounds like you came out of Temple Meads, turned right then went up Victoria Street full of Byzantine and Georgian architecture as well as being the place of Temple Church (the leaning rectangular one) then went over the Bristol Bridge and down Baldwin Street towards Marsh Street. Hope you can make it Bristol and Bath sometime, it sounds like it could be a great trip!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, it was a nice day, which did help!
> 
> Yes, that church sounds familiar, as does the Byzantine and Georgian architecture. Bristol really does have some fantastic Georgian architecture.
> 
> Well hopefully I will get a chance to visit Bristol and Bath sometime soon. I have a HUGE list of places I want to visit at present, everywhere from Sydney to Manchester, but hopefully I'll get a chance to spend some time in Brizzle and Bath sooner rather than later!


----------



## skansen

Bristol Mike said:


> Bristol's or London's? Bristol's certainly got the hills but London's certainly got the skylines .


I meant "panoramas", perfect city-views from the hills. Sth. like skylines without skyscrapers... I love St. Michael Hill and panoramic views between houses, I hope you'll shoot it one sunny day... Thanks for sweet update, mate. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks madridhere. It's great to hear my thread has made such a big impression of some people here, namely yourself. I know what you mean. I'm beginning to feel that way about SYDNEY's Auckland thread - the one that kickstarted this in the first place. Glad you are enjoying my threads and thanks very much for all the great comments mate


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 29TH MAY*

24C / 75F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 24C / MIN. 11C / BARO: 1025mb / HUMIDITY: 52% / UV 7*


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Good


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 1ST JUNE*

27C / 81F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 27C / MIN. 14C / BARO: 1026mb / HUMIDITY: 56% / UV 7*


----------



## Bristol Mike

-delete-


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 2ND JUNE*

28C / 82F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 28C / MIN. 14C / BARO: 1023mb / HUMIDITY: 52% / UV 8*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 4TH JUNE*

25C / 76F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 25C / MIN. 13C / BARO: 1021mb / HUMIDITY: 48% / UV 7*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 5TH JUNE*

24C / 75F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX. 24C / MIN. 14C / BARO: 1016mb / HUMIDITY: 68% / UV 6*


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Bristol Mike:

Amazing photos, amazing city. I showed these to my (American) wife the other night and now she is hell-bent on not only moving to the UK, but moving to Bristol.

The last time I was in Bristol was 2003 and I'm sure not that much has changed since then. I was so impressed with the city -- in every respect. I think that any potential international tourist should take the time to explore Bristol. It's one of the nicest "large" cities in the UK and it has something for everyone (as your photos clearly demonstrate).

Keep up the good work....this is one of the best threads on SSC and one that I always look out for.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome updated photos @Mike  very nice once again


----------



## Guest

WOW Mike, the weather looks FAB mate  We are having a lot of sunny days but it is definitely much colder than last year this time - you are so lucky  I have just spent ages here and I enjoyed it thoroughly - thanks for making my evening  Get those buns roasted


----------



## Bristol Mike

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Good


Thanks mate .



Comfortably Numb said:


> Bristol Mike:
> 
> Amazing photos, amazing city. I showed these to my (American) wife the other night and now she is hell-bent on not only moving to the UK, but moving to Bristol.
> 
> The last time I was in Bristol was 2003 and I'm sure not that much has changed since then. I was so impressed with the city -- in every respect. I think that any potential international tourist should take the time to explore Bristol. It's one of the nicest "large" cities in the UK and it has something for everyone (as your photos clearly demonstrate).
> 
> Keep up the good work....this is one of the best threads on SSC and one that I always look out for.


Hi. Thanks very much, I'm so happy yourself and your wife are considering moving to Bristol, glad it's made a good impression. It's funny you should say that about change because quite a bit has changed really but not noticeably. The city itself looks quite similar to 2003 but certain buildings have completely transformed such as the blue tower on the centre and the Colston Hall. I will have t shwo more of Temple Way also in the Temple Meads area where a lot of new buildings are under construction and have been constructed. 



christos-greece said:


> Awesome updated photos @Mike  very nice once again


Thanks for the support mate. 



SYDNEY said:


> WOW Mike, the weather looks FAB mate  We are having a lot of sunny days but it is definitely much colder than last year this time - you are so lucky  I have just spent ages here and I enjoyed it thoroughly - thanks for making my evening  Get those buns roasted


Hey thanks mate. Yes the weather has been great this week but culminated in a fantastic electrical storm at about 4am this morning and it is now grey and misty and if anything, more humid. :lol: I really do like comments like that that make peoples' evening.


----------



## Bristol Mike

.....


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 8TH JUNE*

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Cloudy, Progressively Sunny / MAX. 20C / MIN. 11C / BARO: 1005mb / HUMIDITY: 84% / UV 5*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 9TH JUNE*

22C / 71F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX. 22C / MIN. 12C / BARO: 1009mb / HUMIDITY: 76% / UV 6*​
On Tuesday I ventured up to the Cotswold Watergrounds just south of Cirencester for a work-related function. Here are some shots of the hotel and lakeside apartments complex I came across there.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## madridhere

I love these places with sun, they´re so green and clean always.

Nice shotes, as usual, man.

Is weather good in Bristol now, Mike?


----------



## Bristol Mike

madridhere said:


> I love these places with sun, they´re so green and clean always.
> 
> Nice shotes, as usual, man.
> 
> Is weather good in Bristol now, Mike?


You and me both mate. :lol: Yes, the weather is very nice here at the moment. There was a blip in the weather yesterday when a large part of Britain got soaked by thunderstorms but it has been beautiful in Bristol today, a nice pleasant temperature too. I take it it is hotting up in Madrid by now?


----------



## Lariabian

I love Bristol. It's a beautiful city.

Regards.


----------



## Guest

I love that hotel Mike, my kind of getaway - at one with nature  A fantastic set as usual, make the most of the sun mate and be naughty.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lariabian said:


> I love Bristol. It's a beautiful city.
> 
> Regards.


Thank you, glad to impress. 



SYDNEY said:


> I love that hotel Mike, my kind of getaway - at one with nature  A fantastic set as usual, make the most of the sun mate and be naughty.


Well to be absolutely honest, it's not really my type of getaway but actually it is a lovely hotel in a beautiful setting. There should be more of these sorts of hotels in the country, especially in the south where the weather is better. Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 11TH JUNE*

24C / 75F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 24C / MIN. 13C / BARO: 1021mb / HUMIDITY: 62% / UV 7*


----------



## Ni3lS

Great pics. My mom lived in Bristol and my aunt too. She tells me a lot about the city.


----------



## bristolboy

Mike great pics as always.
The picture of the corridor with the trees in it(where is that too?)
Also love the way you take pics of buildings from different angles it makes you look at them a whole new way.
By the way are you going to go down to the BANKSY show at the museum?
It looks Fabulous!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Ni3lS said:


> Great pics. My mom lived in Bristol and my aunt too. She tells me a lot about the city.


Thanks, I hope your Mum liked Bristol. It may have changed since she has been there though. 



bristolboy said:


> Mike great pics as always.
> The picture of the corridor with the trees in it(where is that too?)
> Also love the way you take pics of buildings from different angles it makes you look at them a whole new way.
> By the way are you going to go down to the BANKSY show at the museum?
> It looks Fabulous!


Thanks very much mate. Actually I'm not going to the Banksy show, partly because I've got too much work at the moment but otherwise, it does look very interesting indeed. I saw about it on Points West last night. I take it you are going?

Edit: I've just realised I ignored one of the main questions. In answer to your first, that is the main atrium of the new Bristol Heart Institute. It is lovely and bright, clean and fresh with skylight windows for natural light and greenery to add a bit of colour.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 15TH JUNE*

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX. 23C / MIN. 13C / BARO: 1017mb / HUMIDITY: 58% / UV 7*


----------



## natalie_poland

Great city  I would like to visit someday!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thank you very much natalie_poland.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 16TH JUNE*

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 23C / MIN. 12C / BARO: 1022mb / HUMIDITY: 52% / UV 7*


----------



## skansen

Great job, pal. I hope you'll show Clifton Suspension Bridge to everybody soon.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 19TH JUNE*

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX. 20C / MIN. 10C / BARO: 1016mb / HUMIDITY: 58% / UV 5*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 22ND JUNE*

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX. 23C / MIN. 15C / BARO: 1026mb / HUMIDITY: 74% / UV 7*


----------



## Guest

I love the terrace housing, I will be spoiled for choice  Gr8 weather Mike, I am jealous  Gorgeous as ever mate !


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> Great job, pal. I hope you'll show Clifton Suspension Bridge to everybody soon.


Thanks mate, your support is appreciated. Indeed, I have plans for photographing the Suspension Bridge in the relatively near future. 



SYDNEY said:


> I love the terrace housing, I will be spoiled for choice  Gr8 weather Mike, I am jealous  Gorgeous as ever mate !


Hey there, thanks very much, Yes the weather has not been all that bad. You may think this is a very un-British thing to say, but we need some rain. The last rain we had was from a brief thunderstorm on the 10th! Anyways, plenty more to come nonetheless. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> No sign of Autumn yet ... that is great news  I love the hot air balloon pics - reminds me of the time when I was in Melbourne. I also love the little piggies, so cute. Great pics as usual mate.


Thanks mate. Yep, summer is holding on tight at the moment - I'm waiting for the burst in September when it constantly rains. :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 11TH AUGUST*

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 25C / MIN. 15C / BARO: 1022mb / HUMIDITY: 60% / UV 7*


----------



## xavarreiro

excellent photos


----------



## skansen

Wow, i can see a new bit of modern riverside!


----------



## Pule

Marvelous, thanks Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike

xavarreiro said:


> excellent photos





Pule said:


> Marvelous, thanks Mike.


Thanks for your comment guys! Much appreciated. :cheers:



skansen said:


> Wow, i can see a new bit of modern riverside!


Indeed, that's the newish area of Temple Quay which is rapidly expanding and will soon be touching on Temple Meads itself and the train line.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 13TH AUGUST*

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 25C / MIN. 16C / BARO: 1019mb / HUMIDITY: 62% / UV 6*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 14TH AUGUST*

22C / 71F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX. 22C / MIN. 17C / BARO: 1017mb / HUMIDITY: 75% / UV 3*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 17TH AUGUST*

24C / 75F
*WEATHER: Cloudy am, Sunny pm / MAX. 24C / MIN. 15C / BARO: 1018mb / HUMIDITY: 76% / UV 6*


----------



## skansen

Bristol Mike said:


> Cloudy am, Sunny pm


That is what i love in this city! I can't say - photos are graeat like usual... they are better and better! Let me paraphrase your signature advice: feel free to wander my new city photo thread:[Wroclaw] The river (leitmotiv). :cheers:


----------



## eastadl

Hi Bristol Mike, I'm still here, and I should get out and take some more snaps. If I can get to the UK next year, I will make sure I make it to Bristol, thanks to your photos


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> That is what i love in this city! I can't say - photos are graeat like usual... they are better and better! Let me paraphrase your signature advice: feel free to wander my new city photo thread:[Wroclaw] The river (leitmotiv). :cheers:


Hey there . Thanks very much, well it won't be long until the autumn colours come out properly so stay tuned over the next month or two . I sure will have a look through Wroclaw :cheers:



eastadl said:


> Hi Bristol Mike, I'm still here, and I should get out and take some more snaps. If I can get to the UK next year, I will make sure I make it to Bristol, thanks to your photos


Hiya, nice to hear from you again. Sounds like a plan, perhaps you could do some other cities while you're in the area like Cardiff and Bath. .


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 18TH AUGUST*

27C / 81F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 27C / MIN. 15C / BARO: 1020mb / HUMIDITY: 62% / UV 6*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 19TH AUGUST*

28C / 82F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 28C / MIN. 16C / BARO: 1016mb / HUMIDITY: 62% / UV 7*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 20TH AUGUST*

30C / 86F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 30C / MIN. 17C / BARO: 1014mb / HUMIDITY: 68% / UV 6*


----------



## skansen

Great shots as usual. I love the Old Town, but the building on the right side of this photo is pretty in it's simplicity - i love it. Can you shot for me the parking next to the Jurys Hotel at Prince St? It's a bit of brutalism style - very concrete made, but light. I like this style very much in England. In Poland there isn't many examples of that. Please...


----------



## Guest

Amazing weather Mike and need I say more about the photography  We have been hearing quite a bit about Bristol here, Auckland is implementing the shared street programme and they often refer to an example in Bristol ... Bristol is famous mate


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> Great shots as usual. I love the Old Town, but the building on the right side of this photo is pretty in it's simplicity - i love it. Can you shot for me the parking next to the Jurys Hotel at Prince St? It's a bit of brutalism style - very concrete made, but light. I like this style very much in England. In Poland there isn't many examples of that. Please...


Thanks mate. Ah yes, that is an interesting one up on Queen's Road near the Clifton Triangle. It is the Barclay's Building and as you say is actually quite attractive despite its conspicuousness. Of course, I will be down there on the waterfront again at the start of next week and will get the car park then. 



SYDNEY said:


> Amazing weather Mike and need I say more about the photography  We have been hearing quite a bit about Bristol here, Auckland is implementing the shared street programme and they often refer to an example in Bristol ... Bristol is famous mate


Thanks mate, it most certainly has.  This shared street plan sounds interesting, I will have to look into that one but nice to hear that Bristol has been heard of. It is certainly one of the most hidden cities in the UK. :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> Great shots as usual. I love the Old Town, but the building on the right side of this photo is pretty in it's simplicity - i love it. Can you shot for me the parking next to the Jurys Hotel at Prince St? It's a bit of brutalism style - very concrete made, but light. I like this style very much in England. In Poland there isn't many examples of that. Please...


Thanks mate. Ah yes, that is an interesting one up on Queen's Road near the Clifton Triangle. It is the Barclay's Building and as you say is actually quite attractive despite its conspicuousness. Of course, I will be down there on the waterfront again at the start of next week and will get the car park then. 



SYDNEY said:


> Amazing weather Mike and need I say more about the photography  We have been hearing quite a bit about Bristol here, Auckland is implementing the shared street programme and they often refer to an example in Bristol ... Bristol is famous mate


Thanks mate, it most certainly has.  This shared street plan sounds interesting, I will have to look into that one but nice to hear that Bristol has been heard of. It is certainly one of the most hidden cities in the UK! :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Those lightning photos are really very nice! WOW :cheers: I choose 2 of them...


Hi, thanks very much, glad you like them. Do you get many thunderstorms from this time of year in Greece. I hear September is good time in the Mediterranean for storms.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*CRIBBS CAUSEWAY​*


----------



## Guest

^^ Looks like a good hangout Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

Haha, thanks for that mate .


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 31ST AUGUST*

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Cloudy am, Sunny pm / MAX. 25C / MIN. 17C / BARO: 1011mb / HUMIDITY: 82% / UV 5*


----------



## Guest

Fab ! no sign of autumn yet, lucky bugger  I love that metallic highrise to the right in your last picture


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ It's great all this summer weather though autumn is definitely on the way this week so perhaps some not so sunny picture to come soon . And that building is the new build next to Cabot Circus. The first four floors are for the Harvey Nichol department store but the upper levels I think are a mix of apartments and a casino near the top.
:cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 1ST SEPTEMBER*

22C / 71F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals, Increasing Cloud / MAX. 22C / MIN. 14C / BARO: 1006mb / HUMIDITY: 73% / UV 5*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing new photos about Bristol city (as well) :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Amazing new photos about Bristol city (as well) :cheers:


Thanks for the comment mate, they're much appreciated .


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 3RD SEPTEMBER*

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals & Showers / MAX. 18C / MIN. 11C / BARO: 1000mb / HUMIDITY: 62% / UV 4*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 4TH SEPTEMBER*

21C / 70F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX. 21C / MIN. 10C / BARO: 1014mb / HUMIDITY: 55% / UV 5*


----------



## corredor06

brilliant pictures


----------



## Mr Bricks

^Indeed. Really great.


----------



## Bristol Mike

corredor06 said:


> brilliant pictures





Mr Bricks said:


> ^Indeed. Really great.


Thanks very much guys ! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## El_Greco

Do you think you could get some shots of new developments in Bristol?


----------



## Bristol Mike

El_Greco said:


> Do you think you could get some shots of new developments in Bristol?


Absolutely, well you can see the likes of the Bristol & West Tower on the centre and the Colston Hall finished in some of the piccies but I will have to program a walk down to Temple Quay to see how things are getting on and bits around Redcliffe. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 7TH SEPTEMBER*

24C / 75F
*WEATHER: Partly Cloudy with Sunny Intervals / MAX. 24C / MIN. 15C / BARO: 1018mb / HUMIDITY: 76% / UV 4*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

- DELETE -


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 18TH SEPTEMBER*

22C / 72F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 22C / MIN. 10C / BARO: 1022mb / HUMIDITY: 56% / UV 4*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SATURDAY 19TH SEPTEMBER*

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 25C / MIN. 14C / BARO: 1017mb / HUMIDITY: 68% / UV 4*


----------



## streetlegal

These continue to be a real treat.
Have you ever taken photographs around The Guinea in Redcliffe? (I'm not actually sure if the pub is still there, but there are some interesting Georgian terraces near St Mary's and behind the General Hospital)?


----------



## Johnny Blade

Great shot! 


Bristol Mike said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos, like that one ^^ above, great photos


----------



## Bristol Mike

streetlegal said:


> These continue to be a real treat.
> Have you ever taken photographs around The Guinea in Redcliffe? (I'm not actually sure if the pub is still there, but there are some interesting Georgian terraces near St Mary's and behind the General Hospital)?


Thanks mate, glad you like them. I'm not sure I've heard of The Guinea so that's another mission for me to go on some time soon. You may be thinking of the multi-coloured terraces that face Redcliffe Wharf and Redcliffe Bridge. Otherwise, I would need to go and have a look. The buildings around St. Mary Redcliffe are all much older - Tudor and Jacobean period predominantly with the tower blocks along Cumberland Road.



Johnny Blade said:


> Great shot!





christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos, like that one ^^ above, great photos


Thanks guys, glad you like! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Congratulations, man! Really!

It must be hard work to keep a thread always updated and still come up with these fantastic shots. :applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> Congratulations, man! Really!
> 
> It must be hard work to keep a thread always updated and still come up with these fantastic shots. :applause:


Hi. Thanks very much mate! It is quite a challenge to keep up to the job at times, especially when I have a heavy work load but it's a welcome break going out with mates on the town and taking pictures as I go.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 21ST SEPTEMBER*

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny Ints, Thundery Showers / MAX. 18C / MIN. 11C / BARO: 1011mb / HUMIDITY: 72% / UV 3*


----------



## PortoNuts

I was suspicious about the great sunny weather in the last set.:lol:

Nice pics .


----------



## lolfish

Great pics, as always!

I presume these few are of the construction at Finzels Reach?




























How did it look down there?


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> I was suspicious about the great sunny weather in the last set.:lol:
> 
> Nice pics .


Hahaha yeah I know what you mean. The first half of September is known to be quite benign generally, much like August though to get a temperature of 25C as late as the last third is quite rare. Anyway though, autumn proper today! :lol:



lolfish said:


> Great pics, as always!
> 
> I presume these few are of the construction at Finzels Reach?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did it look down there?


Hi. The first picture you've picked is the work being done on Broadweir, backing onto Quaker Friar's. These are the apartments that run alongisde Broadweir right up to Harvey Nichols and Castlemead on the corner and at the end.

The latter two however are of Finzel's Reach. From where I took those piccies it looked like development was slow and due to the incessant need to chuck it down, I did not venture out too much to go and have a look. I will though on a dry day and make a status report lol. There seems to be a lot of promise and not a lot of do. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol Mike said:


> Hahaha yeah I know what you mean. The first half of September is known to be quite benign generally, much like August though to get a temperature of 25C as late as the last third is quite rare. Anyway though, autumn proper today! :lol:


That's really odd to me since 25C is like a normal temperature here until middle October (it may vary according to the year). :cheers:


----------



## Pule

Nice work Mike, keep it up.


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> That's really odd to me since 25C is like a normal temperature here until middle October (it may vary according to the year). :cheers:


Ye lol I guess it would. It's usually around 23C during July and August, 20C in September, 16C in October, 10-11C in November and 5-6C in December. The biggest change occurs around now when the temperatures start to fall away at night as well into single figures. 



Pule said:


> Nice work Mike, keep it up.


Thanks mate, will do. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Fantastic shots Mikey  .... I love how pedestrian friendly the city is, Auckland has finally caught onto the idea and will transform itself over the next 3 years - HALLELUJAH  I love, love, love this pic - well done mate :


----------



## skansen

Sweeeet...


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Fantastic shots Mikey  .... I love how pedestrian friendly the city is, Auckland has finally caught onto the idea and will transform itself over the next 3 years - HALLELUJAH  I love, love, love this pic - well done mate :


It is nice to be in a pedestrianised area, especially the old city but even the new developments around the harbourside. It's just a change to trying to cross and walk along crowded and busy pavements and roads. Glad you the piccie, haven't been down to Temple Meads for a while before that. 



skansen said:


> Sweeeet...


Thanks my friend.


----------



## Benonie

^^ I suppose this is the Bristol Railway Station?
Btw: great pics mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> ^^ I suppose this is the Bristol Railway Station?
> Btw: great pics mate!


That's right. That's the front facade of it, the main part of the building if off to the right of that picture.  Thanks mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 24TH SEPTEMBER*

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 20C / MIN. 9C / BARO: 1025mb / HUMIDITY: 58% / UV 4*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 30TH SEPTEMBER*

19C / 66F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX. 19C / MIN. 8C / BARO: 1021mb / HUMIDITY: 64% / UV 4*


----------



## PortoNuts

Really beautiful! :applause:

Keep up the excellente work.


----------



## Guest

Fannytastic Mike - it is still basically summer there  spring is really crap for us this year  The coloured loop sculpture is very interesting - is it attached to the building or only certain parts ?


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos once again @Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> Really beautiful! :applause:
> 
> Keep up the excellente work.


Thanks very much mate, certainly will! :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> Fannytastic Mike - it is still basically summer there  spring is really crap for us this year  The coloured loop sculpture is very interesting - is it attached to the building or only certain parts ?


Hi. You could say it is summer here yes as the sun still feels warm but there is not a hint of autumnness in the air, more so after the sun has gone down and early in the morning. Though we are in the same setup at the moment as we have had since about the end of July with high pressure mostly in control.

As for the structure, it is individual and I think only the one loop juts from the building itself. 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos once again @Mike


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 1ST OCTOBER*

21C / 70F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 21C / MIN. 8C / BARO: 1023mb / HUMIDITY: 60% / UV 4*


----------



## kardeee

Beautiful pictures from Bristol!

Cheers!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome and very nice photos as well @Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

kardeee said:


> Beautiful pictures from Bristol!
> 
> Cheers!





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Welcome and very nice photos as well @Mike


Thanks guys! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

The sun continues to glow over Bristol!

Enjoy this great city. .


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> The sun continues to glow over Bristol!
> 
> Enjoy this great city. .


Indeed it does :lol:, still technically in the nicer half of autumn - the golden half characterised by cool/cold misty morning then beautiful afternoons. Thanks anyway mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 5TH OCTOBER*

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 18C / MIN. 9C / BARO: 1016mb / HUMIDITY: 65% / UV 3*


----------



## Guest

FAB ! I was licking the screen to try and get some sunshine  Thanks for brightening up my day Mike


----------



## skansen

I find this city quite mediterranean... Amazing atmosphere catched on this page, Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> FAB ! I was licking the screen to try and get some sunshine  Thanks for brightening up my day Mike


Haha lol, is the weather really that bad in Auckland!? Well the weather has to change at some point this month as it always does, sometimes earlier. Last year we even had snow showers by the end of this month. No problem though mate, take care. :cheers:



skansen said:


> I find this city quite mediterranean... Amazing atmosphere catched on this page, Mike.


Hiya, you find it mediterranean. In what ways, the elongated sunshine or just atmopshere of the city? Thanks anyway, no problem.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Haha lol, is the weather really that bad in Auckland!? Well the weather has to change at some point this month as it always does, sometimes earlier. Last year we even had snow showers by the end of this month. No problem though mate, take care. :cheers:


It is worse than anything we had in winter - it has been 11 degrees for the last two days and an hour's sun per day for 4 weeks is no laughing matter  Sun starved is no exaggeration mate - thank God for your pics :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNEDAY 7TH OCTOBER*

17C / 64F
*WEATHER: Mostly Cloudy / MAX. 17C / MIN. 9C / BARO: 1012mb / HUMIDITY: 93% / UV 2*


----------



## PortoNuts

There's much more greatness in Bristol than most people think of.

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## madjackmcmad

Indeed.

Mike you should work for the Bristol tourist board.

I'm ashamed to say I come from the same country and always have overlooked Bristol. Which is ridiculous when you consider it is one of our biggest cities.


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> There's much more greatness in Bristol than most people think of.
> 
> Thanks for sharing .


Thanks mate, no problem. 



madjackmcmad said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Mike you should work for the Bristol tourist board.
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I come from the same country and always have overlooked Bristol. Which is ridiculous when you consider it is one of our biggest cities.


Haha, well you never know what the future may hold :lol:. It is unfortunate that Bristol is the UK's most forgotten city - I'm not sure why as up to the early 1900s it was in the top 3 for being most important serving as a major port and centre of trade and finance. It's also bang smack between London and Wales on the M4. Oh well, hope you can visit soon.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 8TH OCTOBER*

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 18C / MIN. 6C / BARO: 1018mb / HUMIDITY: 62% / UV 3*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## PortoNuts

The city seems so clean and well looked after .


----------



## christos-greece

Well, very nice new photos from those areas @Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> The city seems so clean and well look after .


Thanks mate, ye I guess it generally is, most notably the older parts like the Old City and the West End. Don't know about the club areas though . 



christos-greece said:


> Well, very nice new photos from those areas @Mike


Thanks mate! Much appreciated. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SATURDAY 10TH OCTOBER*

*8-9AM IN THE WEST END*

13C / 55F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 20C / MIN. 12C / BARO: 1014mb / HUMIDITY: 85% / UV 2*


----------



## PortoNuts

Once I have the chance to visit the UK again, I'll make an effort to visit Bristol . How far is it from London?


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> Once I have the chance to visit the UK again, I'll make an effort to visit Bristol . How far is it from London?


Hi. Bristol is about 130 miles west of London, about 2 hours drive along the M4 or by train. I would recommend actually staying in Bristol though for a few days rather than doing it in a day because there just isn't enough time to see what one needs to see in different parts of the city and any outside sites away from the city.


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol Mike said:


> Hi. Bristol is about 130 miles west of London, about 2 hours drive along the M4 or by train. I would recommend actually staying in Bristol though for a few days rather than doing it in a day because there just isn't enough time to see what one needs to see in different parts of the city and any outside sites away from the city.


I'm sure one needs to stay a few days from what I see. I've a lot to visit in the UK. 

Thanks for the information.kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome as well @Mike :cheers1:


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> I'm sure one needs to stay a few days from what I see. I've a lot to visit in the UK.
> 
> Thanks for the information.kay:


Yes indeed lol, there is plenty of ground to cover in Bristol and that goes for most other major UK cities. Bath can probably be done in a day due to its considerably smaller size which would be a lovely addition to a trip to Bristol. No problem though, hope you can plan something sometime. 



christos-greece said:


> Welcome as well @Mike :cheers1:


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 12TH OCTOBER*

19C / 66F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 19C / MIN. 7C / BARO: 1025mb / HUMIDITY: 54% / UV 3*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 13TH OCTOBER*

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 20C / MIN. 7C / BARO: 1031mb / HUMIDITY: 52% / UV 3*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 16TH OCTOBER*

15C / 59F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX. 15C / MIN. 9C / BARO: 1024mb / HUMIDITY: 65% / UV 2*


----------



## skansen

It's great how you can shoot the same places in different ways. Bristol is quite stimulating and rewarding for photographers. 

You've asked me in which way Bristol is a little bit "Mediterranean" for me, and you did answer this question. I can only try to develop: because of the people, dynamic weather (sunshine and clouds together), wind, good food around, good coffee, narrow streets. I mean mostly about the city center and Clifton of course...


----------



## christos-greece

The last photos are indeed greatest and very nice, well done @Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> It's great how you can shoot the same places in different ways. Bristol is quite stimulating and rewarding for photographers.
> 
> You've asked me in which way Bristol is a little bit "Mediterranean" for me, and you did answer this question. I can only try to develop: because of the people, dynamic weather (sunshine and clouds together), wind, good food around, good coffee, narrow streets. I mean mostly about the city center and Clifton of course...


Thanks for the compliment mate. Yes I can see your point of view there, especially on hot summer days there can be quite a continental feel around the city especially when the markets are open and the shady streets fill up with tourists of all sorts of nationalities. It's when it rains though that it becomes unmistakably British lol. :lol:



christos-greece said:


> The last photos are indeed greatest and very nice, well done @Mike


Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

The green areas are lovely :cheers2:!

Really, everything seems well organised and looked after. Amazing place!


----------



## Guest

Gr8 to see that you are still out and about, making the most of the sunshine :colgate: fabulous updates mate


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> The green areas are lovely :cheers2:!
> 
> Really, everything seems well organised and looked after. Amazing place!





SYDNEY said:


> Gr8 to see that you are still out and about, making the most of the sunshine :colgate: fabulous updates mate


Thanks very much guys! Stay tuned for more updates .


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 19TH OCTOBER*

14C / 57F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX. 14C / MIN. 7C / BARO: 1012mb / HUMIDITY: 62% / UV 2*


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol has become more famous here among the youth because of Skins .


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 21ST OCTOBER*

14C / 57F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals & Heavy Showers / MAX. 14C / MIN. 9C / BARO: 998mb / RAINFALL: 17.6mm*


----------



## PortoNuts

Hey, Bristol!

As you may know Bristol and Porto are twinned since 1984. Well, it appears that Bristol has decided to honour Porto:nuts: by naming its harbour Porto Quay today.

Take a look if you haven't heard of it.
http://www.prlog.org/10385157-porto-honoured-in-new-bristol-quayside.html

Thanks Bristol for the honoukay:.


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> Bristol has become more famous here among the youth because of Skins .





PortoNuts said:


> Hey, Bristol!
> 
> As you may know Bristol and Porto are twinned since 1984. Well, it appears that Bristol has decided to honour Porto:nuts: by naming its harbour Porto Quay today.
> 
> Take a look if you haven't heard of it.
> http://www.prlog.org/10385157-porto-honoured-in-new-bristol-quayside.html
> 
> Thanks Bristol for the honoukay:.


Heya, thanks for your comments! Yes I heard about the naming of the quay on the radio yesterday morning. It would make sense though seeing as we have a Bordeaux Quay, why not have a Porto Quay!?


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 22ND OCTOBER*

15C / 59F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals, Occasional Showers / MAX. 15C / MIN. 10C / BARO: 999mb / RAINFALL: 4.4mm*


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol Mike said:


> Heya, thanks for your comments! Yes I heard about the naming of the quay on the radio yesterday morning. It would make sense though seeing as we have a Bordeaux Quay, why not have a Porto Quay!?


 Well, I did some research and it seems like Porto has already honoured your city. We have a street named «City of Bristol Street».


----------



## Guest

Gr8 work Mike  and the star of the show is the squirrel :colgate: I adore the little buggers


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> Well, I did some research and it seems like Porto has already honoured your city. We have a street named «City of Bristol Street».


That sounds brilliant that Bristol is honoured, and for that I am very glad that Bristol finally returned the favour by doing the same for Porto. I found that street on Google Maps. A real sense of connection now! :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> Gr8 work Mike  and the star of the show is the squirrel :colgate: I adore the little buggers


Thanks mate, how you been? Haha yes, spring and autumn are squirrel galor season whether it be wet or dry. And I know just the place to find them so perhaps many more to come .


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice photos of Bristol, in this page @Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice photos of Bristol, in this page @Mike


Thanks mate, very much appreciated


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 26TH OCTOBER*

15C / 59F
*WEATHER: Frequent Heavy Showers / MAX. 15C / MIN. 10C / BARO: 1011mb / RAINFALL: 7.6mm*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 27TH OCTOBER*

19C / 66F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX. 19C / MIN. 12C / BARO: 1018mb / RAINFALL: 0.0mm*


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate, how you been? Haha yes, spring and autumn are squirrel galor season whether it be wet or dry. And I know just the place to find them so perhaps many more to come .


I have been very well thanks - I have my tan back that has been absent for a good couple of months - I hate Spring (the worst weather we have had all year) :bash: Things are still quite warm on your side, best you make the most of the last few rays of vitamin D :colgate: .... great update by the way.


----------



## PortoNuts

Top notch city! :applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 28TH OCTOBER*

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX. 18C / MIN. 13C / BARO: 1021mb / RAINFALL: 0.0mm*


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> I have been very well thanks - I have my tan back that has been absent for a good couple of months - I hate Spring (the worst weather we have had all year) :bash: Things are still quite warm on your side, best you make the most of the last few rays of vitamin D :colgate: .... great update by the way.


Oh good, and nice to hear that 't' word that seems so distant now! I have pretty much lost mine and probably won't get it back until at least April now (how depressing) though as you say it is still very mild here, the opposite to this time last year when on this date there was widespread snow across much of the UK. I don't mind this late warmth as long as it doesn't bugger up the winter. The main thing is that we continue to get some more rain as August and September were ultra dry! 



PortoNuts said:


> Top notch city! :applause:


Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

-- delete --


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 20TH NOVEMBER*

- AUTUMN COLOURS -

12C / 54F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 12C / MIN. 4C / BARO: 1013mb / RAINFALL: 0.0mm*


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol in Autumn :master:.


----------



## Major Deegan

I'm amazed at how late into the season trees trees keep their autumn color in England. Here in Minneapolis foliage peaks out during late September/early October and by November it's typically almost completely gone. Do winter temperatures ever drop below freezing point in Bristol?


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Major Deegan said:


> I'm amazed at how late into the season trees trees keep their autumn color in England. Here in Minneapolis foliage peaks out during late September/early October and by November it's typically almost completely gone. Do winter temperatures ever drop below freezing point in Bristol?


That's probably due to the fact that winters are a lot milder in the UK and Northern Europe than they are in the Northeastern / Midwest United States. While the fall colors may last longer, they are not quite as pronounced and intense as those experienced in places like New England.


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> Bristol in Autumn :master:.


Haha, thanks my friend. :lol:



Major Deegan said:


> I'm amazed at how late into the season trees trees keep their autumn color in England. Here in Minneapolis foliage peaks out during late September/early October and by November it's typically almost completely gone. Do winter temperatures ever drop below freezing point in Bristol?


Hello. It's funny you should say that as it is quite unusual to have autumn colours so late. I will say that outside of Bristol, 95% of the trees have now lost all their leaves and winter is really just around the corner but they have held on well in the city itself, perhaps because of a micro-climate ?? I don't know. It varies from year to year, last November was colder than normal, especially in the second half when the closing days only just got above freezing, all autumn colours had gone by about November 15th. In 2006 however, following a hot summer and very wet autumn, the colours will still evident in some places when the frosts arrived just before Christmas.

Temperatures can regularly drop below freezing in Bristol. The average minimum for December and January is 2C, and 1.5C in February. The average absolute minimum is -6C though due to its position very near sea level and proximity to the coast, night temperatures are often moderated. Last year the lowest minimum was -12C but that is unusual away from inland areas. It is just abnormal that there has not been a frost yet this season and the autumn continues to be milder than average 

Hope that wasn't too long-winded, I am a meteorologist and could babble on for ages.


----------



## Major Deegan

Yes, I see that winters there are indeed a lot milder than in Midwest. I think it's plausible to assume that trees hold up to their color longer in Bristol due to "micro-climate" or "urban heat island". While UHI does nothing but makes our lives a living hell sometimes, it may also have a side effect of causing longer compared to rural areas vegetative cycles within metropolitan areas. Still, wow, that color is nothing short of divine!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Comfortably Numb said:


> That's probably due to the fact that winters are a lot milder in the UK and Northern Europe than they are in the Northeastern / Midwest United States. While the fall colors may last longer, they are not quite as pronounced and intense as those experienced in places like New England.


Exactly . Where winters are still generally cold by mercury standards, the USA is not affected by weather systems off the Atlantic like the UK is. At least a third of the winter in the UK is characterised by relatively mild westerly maritime airmasses bringing in the winter's rain, the second third cold cyclonic with sleet and snow and the other third anticyclonic with frost and clear days, sometimes with fog. 



Major Deegan said:


> Yes, I see that winters there are indeed a lot milder than in Midwest. I think it's plausible to assume that trees hold up to their color longer in Bristol due to "micro-climate" or "urban heat island". While UHI does nothing but makes our lives a living hell sometimes, it may also have a side effect of causing longer compared to rural areas vegetative cycles within metropolitan areas. Still, wow, that color is nothing short of divine!


Well the living hell you talk about is often felt in London during the summer on what can be an innocently sunny day of 25C outside the city, 31-32C is very possible in the city itself. It's equally hellish in winter when hoping for snow and the city doesn't get any . Thanks for the compliment. We've had very strong winds and very heavy rain this weekend so I don't know how many leaves will be left.


----------



## Major Deegan

You're welcome. It's been great to stumble across your thread and experience Bristol through the lens of a photographer. I didn't, however, know much about the city, except that it was home to two of my favorite electronic bands Massive Attack and Portishead, and also Bristol Cars. You showed us that Bristol is a also an extraordinary city full of bustling activity and great architecture. Please keep up the good work!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Major Deegan said:


> You're welcome. It's been great to stumble across your thread and experience Bristol through the lens of a photographer. I didn't, however, know much about the city, except that it was home to two of my favorite electronic bands Massive Attack and Portishead, and also Bristol Cars. You showed us that Bristol is a also an extraordinary city full of bustling activity and great architecture. Please keep up the good work!


Thanks very much, glad you have liked the thread so far. Indeed it is home to those bands. It was also home to not only Rolls Royce, the headquarters of which were in Filton but also the Bristol car itself. 

Additionally, Bristol is known for its Ballon Fiesta every August and Half Marathon held every September. Bristol is also home to the S.S. Great Britain, sitting permanently in the Floating Harbour and the Suspension Bridge built by Brunel, connecting Clifton with the neighbouring suburb of Leigh Woods across the Avon Gorge.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Delirium

Lovely nice pics of Clifton, Mikey 

Bristol's warm micro climate is helped by it's topography too as it sits in a bowl of hills.

Yeah Bristol's weather is very mild and from a british perspective is considered 'good' i.e. more sunnier and warm than most places. October tends to be more akin to the latter half of spring this last decade too (which I'm not complaining about!). Fog almost never happens nowadays and even then it's usually just a very slight mist when it does. Snow and Sub zero temps are rare too and it's usually only at night when that happens. Last year was an exception though when it got really icy, saw lots of people fall over in town .


----------



## bristolboy

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks very much, glad you have liked the thread so far. Indeed it is home to those bands. It was also home to not only Rolls Royce, the headquarters of which were in Filton but also the Bristol car itself.
> 
> Additionally, Bristol is known for its Ballon Fiesta every August and Half Marathon held every September. Bristol is also home to the S.S. Great Britain, sitting permanently in the Floating Harbour and the Suspension Bridge built by Brunel, connecting Clifton with the neighbouring suburb of Leigh Woods across the Avon Gorge.


It is also the home of Concord!


----------



## MigMoge

and the mighty Bristol Rovers! :banana::cheer:


----------



## skansen

And it's home to Trip Hop music!


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, great photos (last ones) @Mike


----------



## Guest

I love Georgian - how I would love to own one of these  Gr8 update Mike and keep snug


----------



## Bristol Mike

Delirium said:


> Lovely nice pics of Clifton, Mikey
> 
> Bristol's warm micro climate is helped by it's topography too as it sits in a bowl of hills.
> 
> Yeah Bristol's weather is very mild and from a british perspective is considered 'good' i.e. more sunnier and warm than most places. October tends to be more akin to the latter half of spring this last decade too (which I'm not complaining about!). Fog almost never happens nowadays and even then it's usually just a very slight mist when it does. Snow and Sub zero temps are rare too and it's usually only at night when that happens. Last year was an exception though when it got really icy, saw lots of people fall over in town .


Yes, thank you for that additional knowledge mate. Of course Bristol's position in a topographical bowl aids higher temperatures in summer, more akin to London's in some ways than the surrounding areas. I am happy with Bristol's climate though, warm summers and cold enough winters without being stupidly cold like parts of the USA and northern Europe. 

I don't suspect you saw the people snowboarding down Park Street last February did you? 



bristolboy said:


> It is also the home of Concord!


Yes of course! All that's needed is a journey up to Filton Airport to see it in one fo the hangers. 



MigMoge said:


> and the mighty Bristol Rovers! :banana::cheer:





skansen said:


> And it's home to Trip Hop music!


Haha yes, I was leaving the well-known facts out admittedly. I'm sure people have heard of the plans for Bristol City's new stadium in Ashton Gate. 



christos-greece said:


> Lovely, great photos (last ones) @Mike


Thanks mate. 



SYDNEY said:


> I love Georgian - how I would love to own one of these  Gr8 update Mike and keep snug


Hiya mate, thanks very much. Yes these houses are lovely, Clifton, Redland and these areas of full of them. The majority of them were inhabited until the early 1900s, since then a lot of them have been converted into servicing buildings, occupied by doctor surgeries, dentists, orthodontists, solicitors - the list goes on. As such, Clifton is a city centre in itself just at a slightly lower density 

Will do, looks like it could get properly cold by the weekend, hopefully a goodbye to this mild mush.


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike

-- delete --


----------



## Bristol Mike

--- delete ---


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 26TH NOVEMBER*

8C / 46F
*WEATHER: Heavy Rain & Hail Showers / MAX. 8C / MIN. 2C / BARO: 1000mb / RAINFALL: 11.3mm*


----------



## Major Deegan

All the red leaves are gone, but the city keeps on humming... great photos, Mike, as always.


----------



## Danylo17

Great pictures Mike! I'll be studying abroad in London next year and i'll be sure to visit some other cities as well, including Bristol! It looks like a very nice place :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice updated photos @Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

Major Deegan said:


> All the red leaves are gone, but the city keeps on humming... great photos, Mike, as always.


Indeed lol, lots of wind and rain recently, Thursday being the only day with a decent amount of sunshine within the showers. Definitely winter now. 



Danylo17 said:


> Great pictures Mike! I'll be studying abroad in London next year and i'll be sure to visit some other cities as well, including Bristol! It looks like a very nice place :cheers:


Oh well have fun studying in the UK, plenty to see and do. Don't forget to see Bath as well en route or on the way back to/from Bristol. Perhaps a visit to Cardiff may be worth it too being just on the other side of the Bristol Channel.



christos-greece said:


> Really very nice updated photos @Mike


Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Oh bugger ! Winter has arrived  Make the most of it Mike - does it snow there ?


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Oh bugger ! Winter has arrived  Make the most of it Mike - does it snow there ?


It's noticeably colder now, especially with the winds we have had now turning northeasterly down from Scandinavia. The temperature is dropping as well. It does snow in winter, not as commonly as most other European places at our latitude and the northern half of the UK but it does happen. The earliest snowfall that settled that I can remember was November 25th in 2005.

Here's a page you might want to see: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625979&page=14

Enjoy! :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 27TH NOVEMBER*

6C / 43F
*WEATHER: Heavy Intermittent Showers / MAX. 6C / MIN. 2C / BARO: 998mb / RAINFALL: 14.8mm*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 30TH NOVEMBER*

6C / 43F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX. 6C / MIN. 0C / BARO: 1006mb / RAINFALL: 0.0mm*


----------



## Benonie

Nice pics again Mike! 
I noticed the weather is mostly the same as here in Belgium.


----------



## Snowy

Benonie said:


> Nice pics again Mike!
> I noticed the weather is mostly the same as here in Belgium.


It is. The weather in southern England is pretty much the same as it is in Belgium - this is what I was told by my work colleague who used to live in Brussels. We get a little bit of sun, a little bit of rain, but mostly average weather with cloudy skies. It's a myth that it's always raining in England (in the south anyway!), although it has been pretty awful recently!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> Nice pics again Mike!
> I noticed the weather is mostly the same as here in Belgium.


Hi, thanks very much. I suppose both being maritime countries does help as any weather system affecting the UK just tracks eastwards or southeastwards into Europe before falling apart over Germany or eastern France. 



Snowy said:


> It is. The weather in southern England is pretty much the same as it is in Belgium - this is what I was told by my work colleague who used to live in Brussels. We get a little bit of sun, a little bit of rain, but mostly average weather with cloudy skies. It's a myth that it's always raining in England (in the south anyway!), although it has been pretty awful recently!


There's no simple way of explaining this. Basically, southern Britain has the most desirable climate of the UK, much more than that of North Wales, Ireland and Scotland anyway. Spring and summer are actually normally quite settled with only brief incursions of unsettled weather (summer 2007 & 2008 are anomalies). Autumn and winter are the unsettled seasons, especially autumn though in the south summer often lingers through September and sometimes into October as it did this year. The drawback of the south is that snow is of a premium in comparison to the north but we do enjoy traditional winter weather too. The weather at the moment though is a typical autumn-winter evolution with very unsettled northwesterlies and occasional colder snaps like the one at the moment which will soon be replaced by milder rain.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 4TH DECEMBER*

5C / 42F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX. 5C / MIN. -1C / BARO: 1010mb / RAINFALL: 0.0mm*


----------



## bristolboy

Mike i just found a site you might be interested in posting some of your amazing pictures on.

http://www.visitorreview.com/mybristol


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos once again, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

bristolboy said:


> Mike i just found a site you might be interested in posting some of your amazing pictures on.
> 
> http://www.visitorreview.com/mybristol


Hi, thanks very much for the link mate! Looks like an interesting site .



christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos once again, Mike


Thanks for your comment my friend.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 8TH DECEMBER*

10C / 50F
*WEATHER: Intermittent Rain / MAX. 10C / MIN. 7C / BARO: 1007mb / RAINFALL: 5.4mm*


----------



## Filou

Great Pictures from a great city!


----------



## Bristol Mike

-- delete --


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> Christmas shopping on the street and a shy sun.
> 
> Great update, about Bristol I can only...:drool:.


Hi, yes it is a nice feeling actually, cold and crisp and freezing hands - I carelessly didn't have any gloves lol. Glad you like, what's the weather like down in Portugal at the moment?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ From the temperatures in above post, should be really cold out there...


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol Mike said:


> Hi, yes it is a nice feeling actually, cold and crisp and freezing hands - I carelessly didn't have any gloves lol. Glad you like, what's the weather like down in Portugal at the moment?


It's also freezing cold here. At night temperatures easily go below 0 ºC and during the day rarely go above 10 ºC. It's snowing in the high lands.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 18TH DECEMBER*

0C / 32F
*WEATHER: Cloudy, Snow Flurries / MAX. 0C / MIN. -2C / BARO: 1017mb / RAINFALL: 0.0mm*


----------



## Guest

Aaaaah I love the reindeer, very classy  and snow - lucky buggers ! Make the most of it mate and have fun - gr8 pics as always


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ From the temperatures in above post, should be really cold out there...


It is blo**dy cold over here, colder than it was last year at this time. Heavens knows what it might be come mid-January. Quite nice though actually, better than the raging Atlantic we're so used to that brought 260mm of rain in November. :lol:



PortoNuts said:


> It's also freezing cold here. At night temperatures easily go below 0 ºC and during the day rarely go above 10 ºC. It's snowing in the high lands.


Wow, yes I've just looked at a Lisbon weather site. And there has been snow in Spain too hasn't there, -13C in Albacete on Monday or Tuesday I think I saw. Not just northern Europe getting truly iced at the moment then. 



SYDNEY said:


> Aaaaah I love the reindeer, very classy  and snow - lucky buggers ! Make the most of it mate and have fun - gr8 pics as always


Hi mate. I like the reindeers too, a nice touch though one of them did get forced over by the 90MPH wind we had in November and had to be put back together again but all is good again. Only snowed on the hills which is annoying but perhaps something more widespread soon. I will be sure to have fun whenever it does come, perhaps send some traditional Christmas cheer to Auckland . Cheers.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Hi mate. I like the reindeers too, a nice touch though one of them did get forced over by the 90MPH wind we had in November and had to be put back together again but all is good again. Only snowed on the hills which is annoying but perhaps something more widespread soon. I will be sure to have fun whenever it does come, perhaps send some traditional Christmas cheer to Auckland . Cheers.


Thanks Mikey - it is one of my wishes to experience a white Christmas - I hope that it snows for you and stay warm mate


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Mikey - it is one of my wishes to experience a white Christmas - I hope that it snows for you and stay warm mate


Well the last one here was 1995 so we're due another one. Snow doesn't tend to arrive until January, after the frosts in December. I will certainly stay warm though . Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 21ST DECEMBER*

-1C / 30F
*WEATHER: Snow / MAX. -1C / MIN. -5C / BARO: 994mb / SNOWFALL: 3cm*


----------



## skansen

Beauty... beauty... beautiful!!! Where did you take this pictures? Is it your neighbourhood? Looks great, cheers mate - in Poland is white too!


----------



## MigMoge

Great pictures once again Mike, they keep a Bristol boy living up north happy! 

Are those last lot of pictures of Henleaze? Reminds me of the area around my Nan's house!


----------



## PortoNuts

WOOOOW, love the snow! :drool:

Beautiful!


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> Beauty... beauty... beautiful!!! Where did you take this pictures? Is it your neighbourhood? Looks great, cheers mate - in Poland is white too!


Hi, thanks mate. No this is not my neighbourhood but close to where I live. I cycled around in the snow to take multiple pictures. Hope Poland stays nice and white for Christmas too as it must be much colder there than it is here. 



MigMoge said:


> Great pictures once again Mike, they keep a Bristol boy living up north happy!
> 
> Are those last lot of pictures of Henleaze? Reminds me of the area around my Nan's house!


Hiya, thanks very much. It does look a lot like Henleaze but it is actually Clevedon. The house are of a similar style and age and the roads are lined with the same sort of trees. There is a hidden clue in this next set to say it is Clevedon, can you guess which picture it's in? 



PortoNuts said:


> WOOOOW, love the snow! :drool:
> 
> Beautiful!


Thanks mate, one day it will snow in Portugal too...hopefully .


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Guest

Aaaaaah that is so beautiful - magical wonderland  Keep warm mate and have a happy holidays - may you get many. many. many pressies :colgate:


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Aaaaaah that is so beautiful - magical wonderland  Keep warm mate and have a happy holidays - may you get many. many. many pressies :colgate:


Haha thanks mate. I just wish it was cold enough for snow in Auckland let alone the right time of year. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 23RD DECEMBER*

1C / 34F
*WEATHER: Rain turning to Snow / MAX. 1C / MIN. -5C / BARO: 989mb / RAIN: 6mm / SNOW: 2cm*


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> It is blo**dy cold over here, colder than it was last year at this time. Heavens knows what it might be come mid-January. Quite nice though actually, better than the raging Atlantic we're so used to that brought 260mm of rain in November. :lol:


From those rains, i think its better a little cold...


----------



## westendwilly

Amazing pictures. Just how big is Bristol?


----------



## Bristol Mike

-- delete --


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 8TH JANUARY*

-4C / 26F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. -4C / MIN. -12C / BARO: 1025mb / WIND 9mph (ENE) / SNOW: 6cm*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## PortoNuts

It snowed here for a while but it didn't last long.

Great shots! :applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> It snowed here for a while but it didn't last long.
> 
> Great shots! :applause:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 11TH JANUARY*

-1C / 30F
*WEATHER: Mostly Cloudy / MAX. -1C / MIN. -4C / BARO: 1020mb / WIND 5mph (ENE) / SNOW: 3cm*


----------



## Guest

Brrrrrrrrrr - are you keeping warm Mikey ?  I love this row of buildings, it is fab !


----------



## christos-greece

Its really cold out there (-4 C) :nuts: very nice new photos btw


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr - are you keeping warm Mikey ?  I love this row of buildings, it is fab !


Hi mate. Ye, that's one of my favourite facades of the city too - true Bristol Byzantine architecture, especially seen in the arched effects in the windows. Fortunately I am keeping warm nicely with many layers of clothing though the heating bill is beginning to skyrocket. A milder spell would be most welcome.



christos-greece said:


> Its really cold out there (-4 C) :nuts: very nice new photos btw


Haha yes! . Thanks mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 13TH JANUARY*

-1C / 30F
*WEATHER: Snow / MAX. -1C / MIN. -2C / BARO: 1001mb / WIND 8mph (ESE) / SNOW: 3cm*


----------



## capricorn2000

great pictures Mike.
those shots of snow in the parks and in the suburb are awesome.
If I will describe it in one word "prestine"
I'm jealous 'cos we haven't have that much snow here yet
and the Olympic opening is almost at the corner.
Not that I love snow that much but it would be
great I thought if there are snows during the Olympics.

______________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## Bristol Mike

capricorn2000 said:


> great pictures Mike.
> those shots of snow in the parks and in the suburb are awesome.
> If I will describe it in one word "prestine"
> I'm jealous 'cos we haven't have that much snow here yet
> and the Olympic opening is almost at the corner.
> Not that I love snow that much but it would be
> great I thought if there are snows during the Olympics.
> 
> ______________________________
> Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


Thanks very much mate! Does Vancouver get much snow per year, it really does vary here in the UK.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 15TH JANUARY*

0C / 32F
*WEATHER: Mostly Cloudy / MAX. 0C / MIN. -8C / BARO: 1014mb / WIND 16mph (ENE) / SNOW: 0cm*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 18TH JANUARY*

4C / 39F
*WEATHER: Cloudy, Light Rain / MAX. 4C / MIN. 2C / BARO: 1009mb / WIND 7mph (SE) / SNOW: 0cm*


----------



## Major Deegan

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh97/Bristol_Mikey/Cities/Bristol Weekly/01-25th-29th Feb/07.jpg

What the... They don't allow to park cars like that around here, not even if it's a tiny Smart mobile


----------



## Justme

Will be visiting Bristol this year, and many thanks goes to this thread as it's part of the reason I want to see this town.

Any ideas on trendy, stylish hotels in Bristol. We particularly like ones with bespoke rooms etc.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Major Deegan said:


> http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh97/Bristol_Mikey/Cities/Bristol Weekly/01-25th-29th Feb/07.jpg
> 
> What the... They don't allow to park cars like that around here, not even if it's a tiny Smart mobile


Haha, yes well that's the only time I have seen a car parked like that in Bristol. I'm not sure how wardens would react to that, I suppose not badly seeing as there wasn't a ticket on the car. 



Justme said:


> Will be visiting Bristol this year, and many thanks goes to this thread as it's part of the reason I want to see this town.
> 
> Any ideas on trendy, stylish hotels in Bristol. We particularly like ones with bespoke rooms etc.


Oh brilliant, nice to hear that! Here is a link with a list of hotels in the central area of Bristol:

http://visitbristol.co.uk/site/where-to-stay/searchresults?p=1&prodtypes=ACCO&refined=1&refine-category=on&submit.x=64&src_category=18%2C+11%2C+1%2C+12&refine-name=on&refine-polygon=on&src_polygon=3693&src_grading=5&src_grading=4&src_grading=3&src_grading=2&src_grading=1&src_grading=0&src_name=&submit.y=13

If you wanted to try something really upmarket the Radisson Blu hotel has just opened and looks fantastic but perhaps quite expensive. Hope you find something here.


----------



## Justme

Bristol Mike said:


> Oh brilliant, nice to hear that! Here is a link with a list of hotels in the central area of Bristol:
> 
> http://visitbristol.co.uk/site/where-to-stay/searchresults?p=1&prodtypes=ACCO&refined=1&refine-category=on&submit.x=64&src_category=18%2C+11%2C+1%2C+12&refine-name=on&refine-polygon=on&src_polygon=3693&src_grading=5&src_grading=4&src_grading=3&src_grading=2&src_grading=1&src_grading=0&src_name=&submit.y=13
> 
> If you wanted to try something really upmarket the Radisson Blu hotel has just opened and looks fantastic but perhaps quite expensive. Hope you find something here.


Thanks for the links. Actually, the Radisson Blu looks pretty good as well as being in a nice location.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice winter photos from Bristol, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Very nice winter photos from Bristol, Mike


Thanks very much friend.


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol Mike said:


> Hey there, good to hear from you again. Those buildings are along Redcliffe Wharf, you mean the renovated warehouses? They used to be derelict.


It's always a pleasure to visit this thread :cheers1:

One of the greatest Portuguese writers served as a diplomat in Bristol:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/José_Maria_de_Eça_de_Queiroz


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 30TH MARCH*

7C / 45F
*WEATHER: Heavy Showers / MAX. 7C / MIN. 2C / BARO: 986mb / WIND 24mph (WSW) / RAIN: 16.3mm*


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> It's always a pleasure to visit this thread :cheers1:
> 
> One of the greatest Portuguese writers served as a diplomat in Bristol:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/José_Maria_de_Eça_de_Queiroz


Thanks mate! And interesting reaad about Jose Maria de Queiroz. Thanks again.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> Well it WAS coming but it's most certainly winter again now. Heavy rain and only 5C - yuck! Hope summer's good . Thanks for the compliments mate.


Yes, i noticed the last photo post: 7C
Be patient; the spring will come -also- there too kay:


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate! And interesting reaad about Jose Maria de Queiroz. Thanks again.


His greatest novel «Os Maias» was mostly written in Bristol and finished in London.:cheers:

Again, an amazing set of pics. Bristol is a prime example of what I like in Britain's architecture: variety. kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Yes, i noticed the last photo post: 7C
> Be patient; the spring will come -also- there too kay:


Patience is a virtue as they say :lol: I suppose after a snowier winter the gardens and plants need rain - and just that they certainly have got! 



PortoNuts said:


> His greatest novel «Os Maias» was mostly written in Bristol and finished in London.:cheers:
> 
> Again, an amazing set of pics. Bristol is a prime example of what I like in Britain's architecture: variety. kay:


Thanks mate, this particular area is Clifton, a nice old area of Bristol near the Suspension Bridge which has a sort of town of itself feel to it as it undoubtedly was at one point. A mix of Georgian and Victorian architecture is the norm here with the odd brutalist monstrosity such as the University of Bristol Union (UBU) Building.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 31ST MARCH*

5C / 41F
*WEATHER: Sleet & Snow Showers/ MAX. 5C / MIN. 0C / BARO: 991mb / WIND 22mph (NW) / RAIN: 8.5mm*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice looking photos (buildings) from Bristol


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 2ND APRIL*

10C / 50F
*WEATHER: Rain Showers / MAX. 10C / MIN. 5C / BARO: 998mb / WIND 17mph (WSW) / RAIN: 10.3mm*


----------



## eastadl

ah Ive forgotten to have a look in the urban showcase lately and look what Ive missed. I love your last couple of pages of photos:cheers:


I love the balconies in this shot


----------



## PortoNuts

Must love those balconies too! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

eastadl said:


> ah Ive forgotten to have a look in the urban showcase lately and look what Ive missed. I love your last couple of pages of photos:cheers:
> 
> 
> I love the balconies in this shot


Thanks very much mate, yes the lacework balconies on the Clifton terraces are quite a sight, especially seen in long rows like that or on the York Crescent. Glad you like the shots. 



PortoNuts said:


> Must love those balconies too! :cheers:


:lol: Thanks mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 5TH APRIL*

13C / 56F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX. 13C / MIN. 4C / BARO: 1009mb / WIND 13mph (SW) / UV 3*


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Lovely Bristol!!!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks JAVICUENCA, glad you like .


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 6TH APRIL*

15C / 60F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX. 15C / MIN. 7C / BARO: 1014mb / WIND 9mph (SSW) / UV 2*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

-- delete --


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice sunny views of Bristol, Mike


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Mike,

From your many pics, it looks like the outdoor cafe culture is becoming even more popular (at least in Bristol) than when I remember it. Is that the case?


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Very nice sunny views of Bristol, Mike


Thanks my friend. 



Comfortably Numb said:


> Mike,
> 
> From your many pics, it looks like the outdoor cafe culture is becoming even more popular (at least in Bristol) than when I remember it. Is that the case?


I suppose it is, only recently, as during the last 1.5 years have I noticed it in particular but it's very much alive in Bristol, especially between April and October.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Bristol Mike said:


> I suppose it is, only recently, as during the last 1.5 years have I noticed it in particular but it's very much alive in Bristol, especially between April and October.


I think that's good news for Bristol (and for other UK towns and cities that may have followed suit). Pubs are great, but not everyone wants to go and sit in a pub, when they could be sitting outside. The weather is no excuse either, as northern France has pretty much the same climate as the southern portion of the UK and has a plethora of outdoor cafes. Even on a cooler day, I'd often like to sit outside and enjoy my coffee, while observing the street life.


----------



## Jonesy55

Comfortably Numb said:


> Mike,
> 
> From your many pics, it looks like the outdoor cafe culture is becoming even more popular (at least in Bristol) than when I remember it. Is that the case?


Definitely, and across most of the country too. There have always been pubs with beer gardens but more and more cafes and pubs now put seating out front on the pavement too in the warmer months.


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SUNDAY 18TH APRIL*

19C / 66F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 19C / MIN. 4C / BARO: 1020mb / WIND 2mph (ENE) / UV 4*


----------



## geoff189d

Great batch of photos you've just posted Mike.


----------



## christos-greece

Those sunny photos are really very nice


----------



## Bristol Mike

geoff189d said:


> Great batch of photos you've just posted Mike.


Thanks my friend. 



christos-greece said:


> Those sunny photos are really very nice


Thanks mate, glad you like them.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 22ND APRIL*

16C / 61F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 16C / MIN. 1C / BARO: 1018mb / WIND 5mph (NE) / HUMIDITY 28% / UV 4*


----------



## Pennypacker

Bristol is looking lovely ahead of the leader's debate this evening on Sky News. And indeed in these photos you've taken, Mike. 

I never realised it was such a nice looking city. I suppose the blue sky helps.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ What is that sphere for, in the above photo?


----------



## chnike

well,it's so beautiful!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Pennypacker said:


> Bristol is looking lovely ahead of the leader's debate this evening on Sky News. And indeed in these photos you've taken, Mike.
> 
> I never realised it was such a nice looking city. I suppose the blue sky helps.


Ah I missed it! Well good to hear anyway, yes Bristol always looks beautiful in the sunshine. Cloud and/or rain however gives a totally different appearance, especially without greenery!



christos-greece said:


> ^^ What is that sphere for, in the above photo?


That's the former IMAX Theatre as part of the @Bristol complex. 



chnike said:


> well,it's so beautiful!


Thanks, welcome to Bristol.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 23RD APRIL*

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX. 18C / MIN. 3C / BARO: 1016mb / WIND 5mph (ESE) / HUMIDITY 35% / UV 4*


----------



## geoffbradford

christos-greece said:


> ^^ What is that sphere for, in the above photo?


Actually it's a planetarium. The IMAX cinema is a large brick drum shaped building about 150m to the right of where the photo was taken.

Excellent photos as ever Mike!


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

.


----------



## charpentier

I am a regular reader of this thread. I have to thank you Mike for sharing your photos. I especially like the ones wih the street perspectives. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

YAY ! The sun is back  You must be so happy Mikey ..... I have spent a good deal of time over the weekend browsing through your thread and finally got the time to say - THANKS ! Fab pics as always mate :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

charpentier said:


> I am a regular reader of this thread. I have to thank you Mike for sharing your photos. I especially like the ones wih the street perspectives. :cheers:


Thanks mate, I'm dabbling more in street perspective photos now, more close-ups than before but of course not forgetting wider angle photos. Glad you like. 



SYDNEY said:


> YAY ! The sun is back  You must be so happy Mikey ..... I have spent a good deal of time over the weekend browsing through your thread and finally got the time to say - THANKS ! Fab pics as always mate :colgate:


Hey, great to hear from you. Yes, this April has been a shocker weatherwise - pretty much sunshine the whole way through bar 2-3 days, very unusual and things are already turning very dry with rock hard cracked ground. No doubt the monsoon will set in during July . More photos to come soon mate. 



christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice updates Mike :cheers:


Thanks for the compliment mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 28TH APRIL*

21C / 70F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX. 21C / MIN. 9C / BARO: 1016mb / WIND 9mph (SSE) / HUMIDITY: 45% / UV 5*


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 30TH APRIL*

15C / 59F
*WEATHER: Rain / MAX. 15C / MIN. 9C / BARO: 1009mb / WIND 13mph (WSW) / HUMIDITY: 82% / UV 2*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice rainy views/photos of Bristol, Mike


----------



## geoff189d

Nice photo of Christmas Steps. I'm glad to see it's well looked after.


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Very nice rainy views/photos of Bristol, Mike


Thanks mate. 



geoff189d said:


> Nice photo of Christmas Steps. I'm glad to see it's well looked after.


Hi. Yes it's a nicely preserved old corner of an otherwise very densely built up area of towering office blocks. A pleasant walk.


----------



## Guest

I love this - so charming (something you expect to see in a fairytale )


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> I love this - so charming (something you expect to see in a fairytale )


Ah yes, the good old Christmas Steps. Glad you like the picture, and doubly glad the crappy weather didn't spoil it .


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MISH MASH*​
Took some piccies whilst out and about on errands at the start of the week, some in sunshine and some in showers but not enough to put into individual days. 

*Tuesday:*



































*Wednesday:*


----------



## The Hustler

Loving these pics Mike. Being a Bristolian exiled in Cardiff, it is nice to see pics of my hometown....even when its raining!

By the way, any chance you could perhaps venture past the triangle one day and get some photo's of Whiteladies Rd and BlackBoy Hill? Cotham Brow and the Downs would be nice too, or am I pushing me luck?


----------



## Bristol Mike

The Hustler said:


> Loving these pics Mike. Being a Bristolian exiled in Cardiff, it is nice to see pics of my hometown....even when its raining!
> 
> By the way, any chance you could perhaps venture past the triangle one day and get some photo's of Whiteladies Rd and BlackBoy Hill? Cotham Brow and the Downs would be nice too, or am I pushing me luck?


Hi. Glad you like the shots. Funny you should ask about Whiteladies Rd etc as I haven't been up there in a while as I don't normally have a reason to. When the weather bucks its ideas up I may take a venture up there to get some shots. Stay tuned, maybe in the latter of the month.


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 7TH MAY*

13C / 55F
*WEATHER: Cloudy, Light Rain / MAX 13C / MIN 7C / BARO 1011mb / WIND 10mph (NE) / HU 62% / UV 3*


----------



## Guest

Fannytastic updates :colgate: ... I love this group of buildings:


----------



## christos-greece

Fantastic, very nice updates indeed kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Fannytastic updates :colgate: ... I love this group of buildings:


Haha, thanks mate. An example of where they have demolished old building and replaced them with very respectable newer ones. 



christos-greece said:


> Fantastic, very nice updates indeed kay:


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 10TH MAY*

14C / 56F
*WEATHER: Cloudy, Showers / MAX 14C / MIN 4C / BARO 1013mb / WIND 8mph (NNW) / HU 71% / UV 2*


----------



## Justme

Another nice set there Bristol Mike.

Just a quick question. Where is exactly is Clifton Village? Can you name the streets for me? I see a few references to it but each one shows a different place in Clifton. I read it is a nice area with some quaint shops etc.


----------



## Delirium

I mightt as well answer this one! :shifty:



Justme said:


> Another nice set there Bristol Mike.
> 
> Just a quick question. Where is exactly is Clifton Village? Can you name the streets for me? I see a few references to it but each one shows a different place in Clifton. I read it is a nice area with some quaint shops etc.


The most definitive area for Clifton Village would be this:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=51.454802,-2.620347&spn=0.003497,0.013518&t=h&z=17

Regent St, Princess Victoria St and The Mall more or less mark the centre/hub of the neighbourhood.


----------



## Justme

^^ Thanks for that. Will make sure I visit that area when seeing the bridge.


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice new photos; btw, that bridge looks amazing:


>


----------



## Bristol Mike

Justme said:


> Another nice set there Bristol Mike.
> 
> Just a quick question. Where is exactly is Clifton Village? Can you name the streets for me? I see a few references to it but each one shows a different place in Clifton. I read it is a nice area with some quaint shops etc.





Delirium said:


> I mightt as well answer this one! :shifty:
> 
> 
> 
> The most definitive area for Clifton Village would be this:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=51.454802,-2.620347&spn=0.003497,0.013518&t=h&z=17
> 
> Regent St, Princess Victoria St and The Mall more or less mark the centre/hub of the neighbourhood.





Justme said:


> ^^ Thanks for that. Will make sure I visit that area when seeing the bridge.


Thanks for that Delirium. Yes Clifton Village is definitely a nice little corner to visit and very local to the bridge. 



christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice new photos; btw, that bridge looks amazing:


Thanks mate, that is one of the connection from the north side to the south side of the Floating Harbour, that one facing north.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 11TH MAY*

13C / 55F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 13C / MIN 2C / BARO 1014mb / WIND 9mph (NW) / HU 58% / UV 3*


----------



## skansen

^^ The last bunch of photos is just magnificent. More waterfront and riverside please!


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> ^^ The last bunch of photos is just magnificent. More waterfront and riverside please!


Thanks very much mate, glad you like the photos. Sounds like I will have to make another trip down to the waterfront in the near future.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 12TH MAY*

13C / 55F
*WEATHER: Thunderstorm pm / MAX 13C / MIN 2C / BARO 1009mb / WIND 8mph (NW) / HU 62% / UV 4*


----------



## Guest

It is getting better Mikey .... 13 ..... next will be 15 and before you know it, it will be 25 degrees in the shade  Fab as always mate - have a great weekend.


----------



## PortoNuts

It seems that Bristol knows how to look after its public spaces.

Great pics, great city! kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> It is getting better Mikey .... 13 ..... next will be 15 and before you know it, it will be 25 degrees in the shade  Fab as always mate - have a great weekend.


I hope so lol, summer will arrive at some point. Shame I didn't get any picture of the huge hailstorm that followed that last picture as I just managed to get on the bus in time. Will do, hope summer keeps going for you. 



PortoNuts said:


> It seems that Bristol knows how to look after its public spaces.
> 
> Great pics, great city! kay:


Thanks mate, haven't heard from you in a while, hope everything is good. Glad you like the pics.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 14TH MAY*

11C / 52F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 11C / MIN 6C / BARO 1014mb / WIND 9mph (NE) / HU 75% / UV 2*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Up there the cold (11 C) is back? BTW, very nice photos Mike


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate, haven't heard from you in a while, hope everything is good. Glad you like the pics.


Everything is okay, thanks for askingkay: I don't always get time to check everything but I know this thread never disappoints me. :cheers1:


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Up there the cold (11 C) is back? BTW, very nice photos Mike


It is at the moment because of the consistent northerly component in the wind direction, this is partly causing problems with the volcanic ash in Iceland too. We should see a complete wind direction change to the south next week though. Thanks. 



PortoNuts said:


> Everything is okay, thanks for askingkay: I don't always get time to check everything but I know this thread never disappoints me. :cheers1:


Of course, but thanks for your consistent support.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I hope better (sunny) days for Bristol too kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ The improvement has begun here. The sun shone again today.


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 17TH MAY*

17C / 63F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 17C / MIN 6C / BARO 1018mb / WIND 12mph (WNW) / HU 56% / UV 6*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I can see that Mike... really very nice


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I can see that Mike... really very nice


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 18TH MAY*

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 20C / MIN 9C / BARO 1025mb / WIND 6mph (SW) / HU 62% / UV 5*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, beautiful as well...


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Lovely, beautiful as well...


Thanks my friend!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 21ST MAY*

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 12C / BARO 1028mb / WIND 4mph (E) / HU 65% / UV 7*


----------



## PortoNuts

The weather is getting better, everyone's in the streets and the buildings almost shine :cheers2:

:bow: to your pics.


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> The weather is getting better, everyone's in the streets and the buildings almost shine :cheers2:
> 
> :bow: to your pics.


Yes mate! A massive improvement on last week when it was only 11C :nuts: Will get some more photos tomorrow for sure, glad you like them.


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 24TH MAY*

27C / 81F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 27C / MIN 11C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 6mph (E) / HU 42% / UV 7*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Those streets have a very special feeling, very nice, specially the chick with the blue hair .


----------



## geoff189d

I wonder what the centre of Bristol looked like during the hot weekend. Where were you Mike? On the beach at Weston?


----------



## christos-greece

The summer has arrived in Bristol, right? Very nice photos btw kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Those streets have a very special feeling, very nice, specially the chick with the blue hair .


Haha, thanks, yes some wild hair choices there . Glad you like the shots .



geoff189d said:


> I wonder what the centre of Bristol looked like during the hot weekend. Where were you Mike? On the beach at Weston?


I was actually sat at home in the sun myself revising rather than hitting Bristol though I imagine it was very busy as it always is when the sun is shining on weekend. Too bad the Bristol beach hasn't yet been opened. 



christos-greece said:


> The summer has arrived in Bristol, right? Very nice photos btw kay:


Indeed mate, a massive turnaround to what has been one of the coldest starts to May but nice weather now. Thanks mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 25TH MAY*

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 11C / BARO 1016mb / WIND 5mph (NE) / HU 50% / UV 7*


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful pictures as usual, Mike. Thanks very much!!!!!:cheers::nuts:


----------



## PortoNuts

:eek2:

The sun, the mixture of old and modern, the people, the trees, everything's clean, Bristol must be the place to be. :bow:


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photos of Bristol :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Aaaaaah the sun is back :colgate: and it is hot, hot, hot ... have a gr8 summer Mikey and thanks for the pics, they are fab !


Haha, thanks very much mate, no problem. I suppose enjoy your winter though it still looks pleasantly warm out in Auckland going by your thread at the moment. 



Justme said:


> Well, back from holiday now which included a few days in Bristol. If you like Bristol Mike, I could post my thoughts on that here in this thread, which is a bit topical since it was your wonderful thread that convinced me to visit this city :O)
> 
> But it's up to you, as it is your thread.
> 
> :cheers:


Oh brilliant - yes please do share, they'd be most welcome. I hope you liked visiting Bristol, when were you here? 



christos-greece said:


> Welcome Mike... the castle btw is looking great, very nice


Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## Justme

Bristol Mike said:


> Oh brilliant - yes please do share, they'd be most welcome. I hope you liked visiting Bristol, when were you here?




We got back last weekend. In total, we spent only four days in Bristol, which is way too short in my opinion for any city, but our main holiday was to be in St Ives which we spent eleven sunny days. Amazing place St Ives. Stunning beaches with perfect sand, palm trees and perfect weather. Nothing I shouldn’t expect from where I originally come from, but it’s great to see places in England like that. But this is about Bristol, so enough of St Ives;O)

All in all I really liked Bristol. Both my wife and I came away from it with overall positive thoughts. The weather wasn’t as good as we had in St Ives which was a shame, but that’s just the luck of the draw. If we were a couple of days later we would have basked in sunshine. As it was, it was mostly overcast and a bit drizzly on some days. We stayed in the Radisson Blu which I can recommend due to its excellent central location and being a nice recently finished hotel. It was a bit odd though being so new as there were a few design faults which still needed to be ironed out.

A number of things surprised me about Bristol. First I wasn’t expecting so many hills. I had seen your photos and knew it would have some, but the hills are everywhere and many quite steep. I quite like hills in a city as it always offers surprising views over the city when you don’t expect them. It’s one of the things I loved when I lived in Auckland which is probably the hilliest city I have lived in. I just wasn’t expecting so many in Bristol. Buildings often seem to hang above places where you least expect them and surprising steps greet you all over the place. Architecture often takes some unusual characteristics in cities which have hills. It’s just such a pity that an innovative industrial city like Bristol doesn’t have any working funiculars. It could have learned from Lisbon in this case. (though there was one by the Clifton Bridge which seems mostly closed these days, correct me if I am wrong)

It is sad that a good deal of the city center was destroyed in WWII. I can only imagine how nice the area between Prince/Marsh Street & Welsh Back used to be. It isn’t too bad there these days, just mainly uninspirational,but what has been done around the Queen Square is quite lovely, especially the Georgian houses. But just outside the city center, beautiful historical buildings abound, and some of the new developments are quite nice as well. Another surprise I found was the terraced houses with wrought or cast iron balconies. This was something I remember fondly from Sydney, and never really saw much of it in the UK, but it is also a style that seems to be common in Bristol. Also, maybe due to the hilly nature of the city, many houses had a raised area above the streets which leads to the front door, but also seems to be the main footpath. This seemed quite common in Bristol and I haven’t seen this as much anywhere else I have been, and for some reason I really loved that. The modern architecture around the “at Bristol” area and near Temple Meads was also very pleasant, nothing to be honest, nothing ground breaking.

Another thing I liked was the surrounding inner neighbourhoods I saw. Park Street and where it leads to Queen’s Road and Park Row was quite cool, as was the smaller area nearer the Christmas Steps, though I found the Christmas Steps themselves to be a bit disappointing. Maybe it was because we had trouble finding them in the beginning as the entrance was surrounded by some hideous 1950’s brutalist buildings, and maybe because it was so devoid of people there when we went. But after climbing the steps we found a pleasant little area off Perry Road which was nice. The area where the Museum is, was also very nice and would be somewhere I would look for an apartment if I were to live in this city (no doubt it’s probably too expensive ;O) I also really liked Clifton Village and the neighbourhood surrounding it. In fact, so much of the inner city at least on this side of the river has enormous character.

I did visit Cabot Circus and the main shopping area but I sort of have mixed feelings there. Overall I like it, but Cabot Circus was smaller than I imagined. I don’t know, but somehow I expected a much larger development. It also seemed a little odd in that it wasn’t so much different to the rest of the shopping streets, but just that it had a glass canopy over it and split level. It’s still an asset to the city though, and I know plenty of other cities which could do with such a development. Altogether the oudtdoor shopping area there, combined with Cabot Circus makes for quite a pleasant shopping area. I just wish somehow it connected better with the nearby park. I know they are close by, but somehow they seem so separated from each other. Most of that maybe due to the big wall from the old shopping mall (is that the Broadmead?) Oh what a horrid mall that was. Sorry, but it is not only terribly dated, it also seems to divide the whole shopping experience from something that is very nice, to quite a dive. Are there any plans for its redevelopment? If so, I hope they open up Newgate side so that external shops exist on the street to face the park with exits from the mall, maybe even directly under the street into the park.

I really liked Corn Street, the shopping there and the fantastic old markets. It also makes a nice link between the modern shopping area and the rest of central Bristol to the College Green area.

Temple Meads Station is a lovely structure. It is in need of a good renovation though. But that I am sure will happen one day. It’s just a pity that public transport is almost exclusively bus orientated in Bristol. I would imagine Bristol which seems to have quite a reasonable density in its inner area’s could have built a small underground network. Sure, the hills would have meant many elevators or long escalators, but other hilly cities get by with this issue. I saw on maps there was a small rail system, but it didn’t seem to go anywhere I needed to.

People in Bristol seemed very friendly, and it’s quite a lively place. The population seems young and quite trendy, and seems like a University town. It’s an odd thing this, as pretty much all cities have centrally located Universities, but some seem to dominate more and this was the feeling I got from Bristol, young and hip, and I liked that.

I liked the river in Bristol which I find odd since it is pretty industrial. It’s no Thames, or Seine, but despite that it still has a lovely charm. Many old buildings cling to the waterline and I like the way it curves around the city center. There also seems to be plenty of walkways and new ones being developed on the “floating harbour” part of the river. Though that old shot tower from the 1950’s or whatever stands out like a sore thumb. Sorry, but it just looks stupid, like an unfinished construction site. I know it has heritage status, but why? It’s just a slap of concrete. Also, what are the plans for the riverside museum (Bristol Industrial Museum?) alongside the river? It does look a bit out of place.

But speaking of rivers, whatever happened to the “New cut”? This was the biggest disappointment I saw in Bristol as it has taken the title in my book as the ugliest urban river I have seen. It is little more than a channel of mud in low tide. Hey, maybe I’m fussy, but surely this could have had a weir installed further downstream so that it is a bit nicer in the central area. 

So, outside of the new cut in the river, I have very fond thoughts of Bristol. It’s a nice “small-medium” sized city. I will definitely visit it again, and am really glad we made it there last month. I only wish I could have spent a couple of weeks there to really get to know it. My wife also enjoyed it and said that if we ever move to the UK, this would be one serious choice of a city for her to live in (London being the other of course, but that is a completely different kettle of fish).

There are loads of other things I wanted to write, but this has gone pretty long as it is. Thanks for your thread Mike, if it wasn’t for this, I may have never came to this place :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Mike, does Bristol rely much on tourism? What are the main economic activities?


----------



## Bristol Mike

Justme said:


> There are loads of other things I wanted to write, but this has gone pretty long as it is. Thanks for your thread Mike, if it wasn’t for this, I may have never came to this place :cheers:


Wow, thanks for sharing all that - a very nice honest response to Bristol I would say and actually I agree with a lot of that e.g. the connection of Cabot Circus/Broadmead with Castle Park. Interesting about your thoughts regarding the Galleries Shopping Mall. Yes, it is rather dated I have to say having been opened in 1992 though I do think it has more of an intimate feel than Cabot Circus (which is odd seeing as I am a student), especially around the Christmas period when it is sheltered. I can tell you, when it is -4C outside with a biting wind - Cabot Circus creates it's own Arctic climate. Glad you liked the inner city areas, these areas for me are some of the most finished as the city centre I feel has a hole in it - funnily enough, the area at the bottom of Christmas Steps. Those blocks are hideous and need to either be seriously redone or simply replaced.

As for the Industrial Museum I am not sure what the plan is for it. Though obivously, with the cranes in front of it, it's just a continued industrial building that once formed part of the docks. I do agree about some form of rapid system. I think it was a great mistake to take away the tram system that was as it really was quite extensive. Though I have seen plans for a small underground system to cover the city's wide spread.

Though I'm glad you enjoyed the city and it's great you managed to visit. :cheers:



PortoNuts said:


> Mike, does Bristol rely much on tourism? What are the main economic activities?


Tourism isn't a principal gainer to the city though it certainly contributes to the economy, increasingly in the last 5 or so years. Bristol's main economic activities are quite varied though. It's the largest importer of cars in the UK, quite evident at Avonmouth. As well as the city's nautical associations, the city's economy is also reliant on the aerospace industry, defence, the media (BBC, press etc), IT and financial services (Temple Way and Canon's Marsh for e.g.). I think tourism will become a much more important player over the coming years, it's already being seen now with the construction of more hotels. As Justme said, he stayed in the Radisson Blu which is a very recent development (the tall blue building on the centre). Hope that helps mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*Sorry, I meant to put this at the bottom of the last post. Please feel free to have a look at my recently-opened Paris thread, I'd be interested to hear your thoughts (and I'm desperately trying to get to page 2 before making another photo update :lol. *

*Here's the link:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142683

*Thank you all for your support in particular this thread but also others!* :cheers:


----------



## Justme

It's been a pleasure Mike. I have also enjoyed your photos just as much since returning as it is both bringing back memories of the holiday and now I have a much better grasp where things are in the big scheme of things.

Is there a projects thread in the UK forums? I see them for Birmingham, Manchester and a pile of other places, but I couldn't find one for Bristol. Of course, I can't find anything, my wife would tell you, even if it is staring at me in the face ;O) I want to keep up to date with new stuff going up in Bristol. Who knows, we may even move there one day in the future ;O)


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ This is what you're looking for: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521409&page=85


----------



## Justme

^^ cheers, that's the one :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for the explanation Mike :cheers2:

It's important for a city economy to be diverse but it's good to see tourism is rising, that's what happens when underrated cities start to get known. Excellent!


----------



## Mr Bricks

...


----------



## Mr Bricks

Beautiful city.


----------



## Pule

Beautiful collection Mike.


----------



## skansen

Justme said:


> First I wasn’t expecting so many hills. I had seen your photos and knew it would have some, but the hills are everywhere and many quite steep. I quite like hills in a city as it always offers surprising views over the city when you don’t expect them. It’s one of the things I loved when I lived in Auckland which is probably the hilliest city I have lived in. I just wasn’t expecting so many in Bristol. Buildings often seem to hang above places where you least expect them and surprising steps greet you all over the place.


That's what I love most in Bristol! :cheers:


----------



## Justme

^^ It's a great asset. There are also views of some older buildings seemly hanging above the city where each of the terraced houses are painted a different colour. Doesn't sound like much when I write it, but it was quite charming. 

Plenty of the photos on this thread show what I mean, so I'll look back and see if I can find an example.

...update, found some... I know it's nothing really special, but I still liked it and I think it maybe something almost iconic with Bristol as I saw new buildings emulating it as well.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Justme said:


> ^^ cheers, that's the one :cheers:


No problem, it needs a few more visitors. :lol:



PortoNuts said:


> Thanks for the explanation Mike :cheers2:
> 
> It's important for a city economy to be diverse but it's good to see tourism is rising, that's what happens when underrated cities start to get known. Excellent!


Not at all . Yes I think tourism could be a big contributor to Bristol's economy in the future. And you're right, I wouldn't be surprised if Bristol is one of the most forgotten cities in Britain. 



Mr Bricks said:


> Beautiful city.





Pule said:


> Beautiful collection Mike.





skansen said:


> That's what I love most in Bristol! :cheers:


Thanks guys! :cheers: Yes skansen the hills make Bristol I think, ironically with the title of a 'cycling' city despite all these hills. :lol:



Justme said:


> ^^ It's a great asset. There are also views of some older buildings seemly hanging above the city where each of the terraced houses are painted a different colour. Doesn't sound like much when I write it, but it was quite charming.
> 
> Plenty of the photos on this thread show what I mean, so I'll look back and see if I can find an example.
> 
> ...update, found some... I know it's nothing really special, but I still liked it and I think it maybe something almost iconic with Bristol as I saw new buildings emulating it as well.


Yep, those are the ones just above Hotwells. I suppose they could be Bristol's answer to the Painted Ladies in that prominent position. Glad you like them though as they can make some quite nice pictures.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Bristol looks very different from other British cities. Not just the hills and painted houses. I think the architecture seems different somehow.


----------



## Justme

^^ That's what I found as well. Wrought or cast iron railings and balconies on the terraced houses, the Bristol Byzantine style, the industrial riverfrontage and the elevated paths in front of terraced homes are just some examples. The style of stone used is also vastly different from many other parts of Britain. 

It created in my mind some of the nicest inner neighbourhoods in the UK. That said, I have so much more to see in the UK than I have so far done, so I have a lot that I havn't seen. 

Here are some examples of the streets I really liked. They all seem so different.
Manilla Road, stone terraces and split level terraces

Elevated foot paths on Charlotte Street

More examples of cast iron balconies on Caledonian Place

Layers and split levels at this hilly intersection

I loved these elevated footpaths. They seem to be everywhere

Completely different again here.

But I could just go on. Have a good look on streetview. It has a real solid feel to the inner neighbourhoods, lots of stone, lots of greenery, just very nice all up.


edit: Come to think of it, there are quite a few differences in other cities as well around the UK. Some of the architecture I have seen in Cardiff and Aberdeen amongst many others also seems unique.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Mr Bricks said:


> Bristol looks very different from other British cities. Not just the hills and painted houses. I think the architecture seems different somehow.


:banana:



Justme said:


> ^^ That's what I found as well. Wrought or cast iron railings and balconies on the terraced houses, the Bristol Byzantine style, the industrial riverfrontage and the elevated paths in front of terraced homes are just some examples. The style of stone used is also vastly different from many other parts of Britain.
> 
> It created in my mind some of the nicest inner neighbourhoods in the UK. That said, I have so much more to see in the UK than I have so far done, so I have a lot that I havn't seen.
> 
> Here are some examples of the streets I really liked. They all seem so different.
> Manilla Road, stone terraces and split level terraces
> 
> Elevated foot paths on Charlotte Street
> 
> More examples of cast iron balconies on Caledonian Place
> 
> Layers and split levels at this hilly intersection
> 
> I loved these elevated footpaths. They seem to be everywhere
> 
> Completely different again here.
> 
> But I could just go on. Have a good look on streetview. It has a real solid feel to the inner neighbourhoods, lots of stone, lots of greenery, just very nice all up.
> 
> 
> edit: Come to think of it, there are quite a few differences in other cities as well around the UK. Some of the architecture I have seen in Cardiff and Aberdeen amongst many others also seems unique.


What you say is absolutely right. Not because I live here but I notice stark differences between Bristol and other British cities - it just has a completely different feel altogether. Though as you say many other cities have their own feel. The collection of hi-rise buildings in Cardiff are unique to there and have a very Cardiff look about them. The same can be said for the predominant Cotswold sandstone Georgian buildings in Bath and the redder stone terraces in Exeter.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 10TH JUNE*

22C / 72F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 22C / MIN 15C / BARO 1010mb / WIND 5mph (NE) / HU 82% / UV 4*


----------



## Justme

^^ It's like a collection of buildings and streets just like those I said I loved :O)
Thanks Mike :cheers:


----------



## Guest

I am loving the striped canopies Mike -










Have a great weekend and enjoy the summer sun :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Justme said:


> ^^ It's like a collection of buildings and streets just like those I said I loved :O)
> Thanks Mike :cheers:


And funnily enough, I directed this particular walk at what you were saying about the raised walkways around Clifton. Glad you like the shots mate, more to come. 



SYDNEY said:


> I am loving the striped canopies Mike -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend and enjoy the summer sun :cheers:


Thanks very much mate! I will do, hope winter remains as nice as it is over there.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## geoff189d

Great series of photos of Clifton Mike. Really must visit some time.


----------



## Bristol Mike

geoff189d said:


> Great series of photos of Clifton Mike. Really must visit some time.


Thanks mate. I certainly recommend it. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 11TH JUNE*

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 13C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 9mph (E) / HU 64% / UV 7*


----------



## Benonie

I can see summer is in town! 
I love the diversity in many Britissh cities like Bristol. Makes them look urban.
Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece

For once again very nice photos of Bristol kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> I can see summer is in town!
> I love the diversity in many Britissh cities like Bristol. Makes them look urban.
> Nice pics!


Haha yes it is indeed, after a few dodgy days between Monday-Wednesday it is glorious once again. Thanks for your compliments about Bristol. 



christos-greece said:


> For once again very nice photos of Bristol kay:


Thanks very much mate! :cheers:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Life seems very pleasant in this city, thanks for showing .


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome as well, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Life seems very pleasant in this city, thanks for showing .





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Welcome as well, Mike


Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## PortoNuts

Today I watched a plane landing here from Bristol. 

The modern buildings are as good as the old ones. kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> Today I watched a plane landing here from Bristol.
> 
> The modern buildings are as good as the old ones. kay:


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 14TH JUNE*

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 23C / MIN 11C / BARO 1023mb / WIND 10mph (E) / HU 62% / UV 8*


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update Mike.
I love those old elegant rowhouses
and the old massive bridge is a landmark.
the city seems slow-paced and relaxing.


----------



## Bristol Mike

capricorn2000 said:


> nice photo update Mike.
> I love those old elegant rowhouses
> and the old massive bridge is a landmark.
> the city seems slow-paced and relaxing.


Thanks mate, yes the Suspension Bridge is probably one of the msot memorable sights in Bristol I think. Having said that, I have very few photos of it :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 18TH JUNE*

24C / 75F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 24C / MIN 13C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 7mph (E) / HU 75% / UV 7*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice as always, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice as always, Mike


Thanks very much mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

...


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Bristol is so beautiful!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Bristol is so beautiful!


 Thanks for the kind words mi amigo!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 21ST JUNE*

26C / 79F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 26C / MIN 12C / BARO 1023mb / WIND 5mph (NE) / HU 64% / UV 6*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## skansen

Bristol Mike said:


> http://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy178/Bristol_Mikey_2/213-21st Jun/P1140266.jpg


Mu favourite street in Old Town, and a bit of streetphoto.  Cleaning street surface before another evening at superb Old Duke.


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> Mu favourite street in Old Town, and a bit of streetphoto.  Cleaning street surface before another evening at superb Old Duke.


Haha, thanks mate! How are you? Yes King Street is lovely though I have to say I have never been to the Old Duke, perhaps an evening for this summer.


----------



## FREKI

Great pics mate! You do your city proud


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, very nice new photos Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

FREKI said:


> Great pics mate! You do your city proud


Thanks mate, likewise! 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed, very nice new photos Mike


Thanks again my friend.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 23RD JUNE*

26C / 79F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 26C / MIN 14C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 3mph (E) / HU 58% / UV 7*


----------



## skansen

Bristol Mike said:


> http://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy178/Bristol_Mikey_2/214-23rd Jun/P1140200.jpg
> http://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy178/Bristol_Mikey_2/214-23rd Jun/P1140198.jpg


I love this industrial building. What is its function now?


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updates once again Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> I love this industrial building. What is its function now?


I'm not sure of its occupation but it's one of my favourite historical industrial buildings in the city, quite detailed in my opinion. I do know that all the old warehouse facades along the wharfside underwent a lot of refurbishment and regeneration so I wouldn't be surprised if the main use of it is apartments. 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice updates once again Mike


Thanks again mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Gorgeous shots kay:.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Gorgeous shots kay:.


Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, great and very nice new photos of Bristol, Mike


Thanks as always mate! :cheers:



PortoNuts said:


> Yes, I've got all the albums. kay:
> 
> Btw, nice new set, I love the modern buildings, most of them are offices/public services right?


Awesome, great music it is! Regarding the buildings, it's usually the modern buildings that are occupied by offices and such rather than shops though even some of the older buildings such as the terraces in Queen Square are occupied by offices and public services. So yes, you are right.


----------



## capricorn2000

everything's simply beautiful.
this thread is worth visiting from time to time.
I find some cute and interesting things on people and the buildings.


----------



## Bristol Mike

capricorn2000 said:


> everything's simply beautiful.
> this thread is worth visiting from time to time.
> I find some cute and interesting things on people and the buildings.


Thanks mate, glad you like!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 30TH JULY*










21C / 70F
*WEATHER: Occasional Showers / MAX 21C / MIN 15C / BARO 1013mb / WIND 10mph (W) / HU 72% / UV 4*


----------



## Taller Better

Looks like a fun day out!! :yes:


----------



## Guest

Nice one Mikey  Looks as if you are having a fabulous summer, I hope that it is a long one for you


----------



## Bristol Mike

Taller said:


> Looks like a fun day out!! :yes:


:cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> Nice one Mikey  Looks as if you are having a fabulous summer, I hope that it is a long one for you


Thanks mate, yep summer isn't too bad though I can't help but feel that autumn will come early this year. For the moment, temperatures have taken a dip and we've got a cool breeze becoming more common already! Good to see all the summer events still attracting plenty of people though. Hope winter is good in Auckland!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo-updates from Bristol


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 4TH AUGUST*

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 23C / MIN 14C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 12mph (W) / HU 60% / UV 6*


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol streets are always very nice


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks christos-greece - much appreciated! :cheers:


----------



## farid al azim

hi mike!!i'm farid from Malaysia,getting into University of Bristol and will commence my study there this october.before this,i'm quite demotivated to go there since from the photos i see from another websites,bristol city seems like an old boring city.but from your photos here,they really show the REAL bristol and frankly speaking i cant wait to be there.thanks for such inspiring photos.and if possible i'd like to see u there,mike.

warm regards from me,
farid


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome Mike and i expecting more


----------



## Bristol Mike

farid al azim said:


> hi mike!!i'm farid from Malaysia,getting into University of Bristol and will commence my study there this october.before this,i'm quite demotivated to go there since from the photos i see from another websites,bristol city seems like an old boring city.but from your photos here,they really show the REAL bristol and frankly speaking i cant wait to be there.thanks for such inspiring photos.and if possible i'd like to see u there,mike.
> 
> warm regards from me,
> farid


Hi there, good to hear from you. Glad my photos have inspired you a bit more about Bristol. True Bristol is an old city but there's plenty going on if that's what you're into, you know. Congratulations on starting university there this October. As it happens I will be starting university at the same time in London, so I would love to meet you, perhaps even give a tour of the city but would have to work around university holidays. 



christos-greece said:


> Welcome Mike and i expecting more


Haha, thanks mate, a few problems with photobucket recently but more photos to come very shortly.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 9TH AUGUST*

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 25C / MIN 16C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 7mph (NW) / HU 72% / UV 5*


----------



## Everything Manc

Great photo's again bristol mike.I need to have a good look round bristol. Worked there a few times but did'nt take in the city centre.Looking at the photo's I need too.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Everything Manc said:


> Great photo's again bristol mike.I need to have a good look round bristol. Worked there a few times but did'nt take in the city centre.Looking at the photo's I need too.


Thanks mate. Definietly worth a shot, where did you work in Bristol?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice shots once again, Mike...


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, yep summer isn't too bad though I can't help but feel that autumn will come early this year. For the moment, temperatures have taken a dip and we've got a cool breeze becoming more common already! Good to see all the summer events still attracting plenty of people though. Hope winter is good in Auckland!


Sorry to read that Mikey .... winter has been great this year, way better than last year, temperatures are back in the high teens but we have had rain for the last week  with more to come - bugger !

P.S. Fab pics as always mate :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Good luck in London Mike; i will wait for your next updates :cheers:


----------



## natalie_poland

I will wait too Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

geoffbradford said:


> Good luck in London (I went to Queen Mary) and thanks for all the great photos.


Thanks! Ah ok, how was Queens? 



SYDNEY said:


> Go well Mikey and I hope that you have a great time - don't party too hard  I am going to miss your regular updates mate


Ooo you're putting ideas into my head lol. Thanks very much though and I must thank you as you were my inspiration to start this thread in the first place (not that the thread ends here as I will be back during holidays). 



christos-greece said:


> Good luck in London Mike; i will wait for your next updates :cheers:


Thanks mate! And a big thank you for all your support in the thread so far! 



natalie_poland said:


> I will wait too Mike


Thank you! I look forward to hearing from you again in the future.


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate! And a big thank you for all your support in the thread so far!


kay:


----------



## geoff189d

All the best in The Smoke. Don't forget to take your camera with you!

Geoff.


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for the allowing us to get to know Bristol in more depth. Have a good time in London! We will wait for you!


----------



## Bristol Mike

geoff189d said:


> All the best in The Smoke. Don't forget to take your camera with you!
> 
> Geoff.


Thanks very much mate! Oh of course I won't, it's here with me right now. :lol:



PortoNuts said:


> Thanks for the allowing us to get to know Bristol in more depth. Have a good time in London! We will wait for you!


No problem at all my friend. Thanks very much, I hope to return with some more piccies soon enough.


----------



## streetlegal

Mike
Your posts are a joy, and have been a tonic for whenever I get symptoms of homesickness for Bris!
You will love being in London though (I'm a little envious!)


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Ooo you're putting ideas into my head lol. Thanks very much though and I must thank you as you were my inspiration to start this thread in the first place (not that the thread ends here as I will be back during holidays).


Aaaaah thanks :colgate: make the most of it and the only way to get through uni is too party hard - been there and done that - it was great. All the best mate


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> .....(not that the thread ends here as I will be back during holidays)


Especially i will wait those photos for sure... to see Bristol in Christmas time


----------



## Bristol Mike

streetlegal said:


> Mike
> Your posts are a joy, and have been a tonic for whenever I get symptoms of homesickness for Bris!
> You will love being in London though (I'm a little envious!)


Ah thanks my friend. This thread is now a little tipple for me while I'm in London. Though too right, I will enjoy making some trips into London and surrounding cities and towns like Windsor and Reading. 



SYDNEY said:


> Aaaaah thanks :colgate: make the most of it and the only way to get through uni is too party hard - been there and done that - it was great. All the best mate


Oh of course . That's been the case this week! Thanks! :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Especially i will wait those photos for sure... to see Bristol in Christmas time


Thanks mate, I hope to bring happy surprises to all viewers.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Now that autumn has truly arrived with the characteristic colours, typical rain and wind, here's a little two-part review of summer life in Bristol this year. Enjoy.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and great as well, Mike; the summer in Bristol was very nice this year...


----------



## Benonie

Bye bye summer! Nice compilation.


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Amazing and great as well, Mike; the summer in Bristol was very nice this year...


Thanks very much mate! Yes summer was very respectable, did turn a bit wet at times but I miss it already. It's now 14C during the day and 5C at night - absolutely horrible! :lol:



Benonie said:


> Bye bye summer! Nice compilation.


Haha, thank you my friend.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## skansen

I can see - "we're going through changes", Mike. Still in love with the pictures of Bristol and the city itself. Keep going!


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks very much mate! Yes summer was very respectable, did turn a bit wet at times but I miss it already. *It's now 14C during the day and 5C at night* - absolutely horrible! :lol:


That's cold :nuts: here in Greece yesterday and the day before at midnight was 16 - 18 C


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> I can see - "we're going through changes", Mike. Still in love with the pictures of Bristol and the city itself. Keep going!


Oh yes definitely! Thanks very much, there probably won't be many more in the meantime, though do stay tuned for the odd one until Christmas when I'll be back in Bristol. 



christos-greece said:


> That's cold :nuts: here in Greece yesterday and the day before at midnight was 16 - 18 C


Yeah haha, we've really switched from summer to winter this week without autumn between. Monday was 23C, Wednesday 25C, Friday 12C, Today 14C. It's crazy. Though your temperatures sound so pleasurable right now. :lol:


----------



## Conor

I love Bristol, and these photos certainly do the place justice. Parts of the city are very German aesthetically imo, contrasting with the very British looking areas. It is certainly a vibrant city.


----------



## christos-greece

I love seeing Bristol in snow; i know that it's too cold but also is lovely


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> I love seeing Bristol in snow; i know that it's too cold but also is lovely


Thanks mate. What temperature is it normally in Athens during the winter? All the snow is gone now from here unfortunately. hno:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*CHRISTMAS WEEKEND*

-3C / 27F
*WEATHER: Sunnyish / MAX -3C / MIN -12C / BARO 1025mb / WIND 6mph (E)*​
I hope everyone had a brilliant Christmas weekend. Here are some local shots of the area closer to where I live out in the countryside, 10 or so miles to the southwest of Bristol city itself. Snow had a firmer grip here than in the city centre, probably partially due to the heating effect of the city. Where in Bristol is got down to -11C, it was down to -18C - -20C in the countryside. Enjoy.


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate. What temperature is it normally in Athens during the winter? All the snow is gone now from here unfortunately. hno:


Welcome Mike...

2 weeks before Christmas the temperature was little bit warm, except of a weekend which the temperatures were very low. Nowdays its little cold here too (7 > 14 C) minimun and max.


----------



## Benonie

7 to 14 °C.... we can only dream of that temperature...
But today it's was sunny and dry in western Belgium. I even worked in the garden, where almost all snow melted. It felt like spring, after a month of snow and coldness. 

Anyway, beautiful, rural pictures from Bristol-region last Christmas!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, those last photos (probably from the suburbs of Bristol?) are really good, awesome :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Welcome Mike...
> 
> 2 weeks before Christmas the temperature was little bit warm, except of a weekend which the temperatures were very low. Nowdays its little cold here too (7 > 14 C) minimun and max.


Wow, those temperature sound lovely. It's a shame though that at this time of year, if it was to get that high it would probably rainy or at least drizzly. 



Benonie said:


> 7 to 14 °C.... we can only dream of that temperature...
> But today it's was sunny and dry in western Belgium. I even worked in the garden, where almost all snow melted. It felt like spring, after a month of snow and coldness.
> 
> Anyway, beautiful, rural pictures from Bristol-region last Christmas!


That's more than can be said for here Benonie. We had a horribly mucky thaw on Tuesday/Wednesday and the temperature has been a rather non-descript 5-6C since, and just dull without any sunshine. Here's hoping for something better come the New Year. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed, those last photos (probably from the suburbs of Bristol?) are really good, awesome :cheers:


Thanks! These photos are from Cleeve and Yatton which are 10-12 miles southwest of Bristol so quite far into the countryside. In the last picture you can see the hills and mountain of Wales across the Severn Estuary in the background.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*CHRISTMAS WEEKEND*

-3C / 27F
*WEATHER: Sunnyish / MAX -3C / MIN -12C / BARO 1025mb / WIND 6mph (E)*​
Now if we travel even further south, we come to the Mendip Hills at 325m above sea level. As expected, there is quite a bit more snow up there that tends to last twice and long as that of further down. Here are some pictures from Wavering Down, just below 300m.


----------



## Conor

Great pics. Nice to look at, but the cold weather has caused a lot of problems around here. hno:


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful white Bristol. Thanks again Mike.Happy new year!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Conor said:


> Great pics. Nice to look at, but the cold weather has caused a lot of problems around here. hno:


I get you. And of course Belfast has experienced some of the most extreme low temperatures of the winter so far. However, a respite now which is nice. Happy New Year. 



madridhere said:


> Wonderful white Bristol. Thanks again Mike.Happy new year!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


Thanks amigo! Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 29TH DECEMBER*

3C / 37F
*WEATHER: Light Rain / MAX 3C / MIN 1C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 8mph (S)*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice shots as always and Happy New Year, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice shots as always and Happy New Year, Mike :cheers:


Thanks Christos! Happy New Year to you too. :cheers:


----------



## ikops

I could probably walk all day there.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*3RD-7TH JANUARY*

0-4C / 32-37F
*WEATHER: Changeable / MAX 0-4C / MIN -1 - 2C / BARO 1013mb / WIND 5-10mph (SW-NW)*​
This is my last upadte of the Christmas Series before I return to Bristol in late March/early April for the Easter Series. This is a compilation taken throughout this week. Hope you all enjoyed the Christmas Series, thanks for all your comments and I wish everyone a Happy New 2011!


----------



## skansen

Oh yeah, I did enjoy this update. Thanks Mike and Happy New Year for you too!


----------



## apinamies

Great pictures!

It isn't common that when snow flows to ground it stays on the ground at least month in Bristol? 

We have here in Finland snow since halfway november almost 2 months.


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> Oh yeah, I did enjoy this update. Thanks Mike and Happy New Year for you too!


Thanks mate, glad you liked it. Some sunnier pictures to come in a few months time. 



apinamies said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> It isn't common that when snow flows to ground it stays on the ground at least month in Bristol?
> 
> We have here in Finland snow since halfway november almost 2 months.


Thank you my friend. No, snow lying for longer than 3-4 days is uncommon in Bristol, it's quite common in the north of the country but Bristol is actually in one of the UK's warmest locations. This year however we had snow from 26th November until 4th December then again from 18th until the 27th December. Until 2009, there was a ten year period when there was hardly any snow at all.


----------



## Benonie

Bristol Mike said:


> Until 2009, there was a ten year period when there was hardly any snow at all.


Same here, but in 2010 we had 53 days of snow in total! Which was unique in our climate history.

Fine pictures again. Happy New Year!


----------



## mwinyi

good thread


----------



## capricorn2000

I like your christmas series-- lovely shots.


----------



## Conor

Fantastic pics! Beautiful!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> Same here, but in 2010 we had 53 days of snow in total! Which was unique in our climate history.
> 
> Fine pictures again. Happy New Year!


Yes exactly haha, winters are slowly becoming like what they used to be, how I remember them as a young child. I think before 2009, except a long cold spell in February 2004, there wasn't a proper spell of snow since 1996 or 1997. Thanks again mate. 



mwinyi said:


> good thread


Thanks mate! 



capricorn2000 said:


> I like your christmas series-- lovely shots.


Thank you, glad you liked the series. Next stop: Easter. 



Conor said:


> Fantastic pics! Beautiful!


Thanks mate, glad you liked. I will continue to enjoy looking through your thread.


----------



## ArrHo

yeah i remmeber it snowed a little in 1995 adn it was either 1999 or 2000 that it snowed again.

nice to see another Bristolian on here:lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

ArrHo said:


> yeah i remmeber it snowed a little in 1995 adn it was either 1999 or 2000 that it snowed again.
> 
> nice to see another Bristolian on here:lol:


Hi there and welcome, good to meet you! I spend half my time in Bristol during holidays and the other half in London during term time so there will more updates come Easter in this thread.

If you're interested, here's a list of snowfalls since 1995 in Bristol:

*1996*
06th Feb: 05cm
08th Feb: 01cm
12th Mar: 02cm
28th Dec: 01cm
31st Dec: 06cm

*1997*
08th Jan: 01cm
10th Jan: 10cm
17th Dec: 02cm

*1998*
13th Apr: 04cm

*1999*
14th Apr: 12cm

*2000*
28th Dec: 05cm

*2001*
21st Mar: 03cm
30th Dec: 04cm

*2002*
10th Dec: 01cm

*2003*
08th Jan: 01cm

*2004*
28th Jan: 01cm
26th Feb: 08cm
12th Mar: 02cm
19th Dec: 04cm

*2005*
25th Nov: 02cm
29th Dec: 01cm

*2006*
01st Mar: 03cm
12th Mar: 02cm

*2007*
24th Jan: 02cm
08th Feb: 01cm

*2008*
06th Apr: 01cm

*2009*
05th Jan: 01cm
02nd Feb: 02cm
03rd Feb: 04cm
05th Feb: 06cm
06th Feb: 07cm
21st Dec: 05cm

*2010*
06th Jan: 14cm
13th Jan: 06cm
20th Jan: 01cm
29th Jan: 02cm
18th Feb: 05cm
26th Nov: 01cm
18th Dec: 10cm
21st Dec: 04cm

So it can be seen that snow has occurred every year and these are only accumulations, we get quite a few days where it snow but doesn't settle too lol which is very frustrating. However, it can be seen that 1996 was the last half decent year of the 90s with snow until 2009, perhaps barring 2004. It seems that poor winters often get a sting in the tail come March/April.

Cheers.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I remember those winter - snow photos from 2010, were very nice...


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I remember those winter - snow photos from 2010, were very nice...


Thanks, Christos. Hopefully there will be plenty more snowy pictures come next winter. I think I'll be a bit late for snow by the time I get back to Bristol at the end of March, unless of course we have one our freak heavy spring snowfalls.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 7TH APRIL*

21C / 70F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 21C / MIN 6C / BARO 1030mb / WIND 4mph (W) / UV 5*


----------



## Benonie

Same weather as here again. I love the springtime. Yesterday it even was a real summerday with increasing temperatures. 23°C in the shadow! :cheers:

Lovely pictures of course.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> Same weather as here again. I love the springtime. Yesterday it even was a real summerday with increasing temperatures. 23°C in the shadow! :cheers:
> 
> Lovely pictures of course.


After quite a chilly March, April has been great so far - everyone's outside enjoying it, the trees are greening and the blossoms look fantastic. I also love the diurnal ranges at this time of year: it was 5C last night but it will get to 22-23C this afternoon :lol:. Thanks again mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice photos from Bristol


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice photos from Bristol


Thanks Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 8TH APRIL*

22C / 72F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 22C / MIN 9C / BARO 1027mb / WIND 2mph (E) / UV 5*


----------



## Mr Bricks

Nice weather! Although we have blue skies here in Helsinki the temperature is 10C max, and we still have some snow in the parks not to mention the trees which are still grey and dull.


----------



## Deanb

great spring shots!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Mr Bricks said:


> Nice weather! Although we have blue skies here in Helsinki the temperature is 10C max, and we still have some snow in the parks not to mention the trees which are still grey and dull.


Good heavens that would feel chilly! And snow! We haven't had any snow here since the middle of February and even that was only a little haha. Spring should be well on its way over the next few weeks. 



Deanb said:


> great spring shots!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 11TH APRIL*

15C / 60F
*WEATHER: Mostly Cloudy / MAX 15C / MIN 8C / BARO 1021mb / WIND 9mph (W) / UV 4*


----------



## PortoNuts

Everyone enjoying this lovely Spring start and Bristol looking glorious in the sun.


----------



## Pule

Bristol Mike said:


> ​
> 
> *FRIDAY 8TH APRIL*​
> 22C / 72F
> *WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 22C / MIN 9C / BARO 1027mb / WIND 2mph (E) / UV 5*​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​


 Wonderful photos Mike, I see "good food starts" from South Africans? I'm glad to see my homies making some mark


----------



## madridhere

Great and sunny pictures, Mike.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, once again great photos Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> Everyone enjoying this lovely Spring start and Bristol looking glorious in the sun.


Haha thanks mate, Bristol does look nice in the sun - so much more lively than when it clouds over! 



Pule said:


> Wonderful photos Mike, I see "good food starts" from South Africans? I'm glad to see my homies making some mark


Haha, I'm not sure that South African shop is actually a food shop or one of objects... I think the latter. Either way, the South Africans are obviously makign a mark in St. Nicholas Market whether it be food or not. 



madridhere said:


> Great and sunny pictures, Mike.


Thank you amigo! 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed, once again great photos Mike


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## natalie_poland

I must to visit Bristol someday Beautiful city, lovely spring and great photographer!


----------



## aljuarez

I must say I love your style and framing. Is Bristol one of those underrated wonders every country seems to have, or is it firmly on the tourist trail?


----------



## SO143

Fantastico pictures, Mike :cheers2: i suppose Bristol is one of the most underrated cities in the UK, i feel like this according to your amazing shots  btw above pictures no.1, 12 and 13 look like in London, superb.


----------



## Bristol Mike

natalie_poland said:


> I must to visit Bristol someday Beautiful city, lovely spring and great photographer!


Thank you, please come and visit some time! 



aljuarez said:


> I must say I love your style and framing. Is Bristol one of those underrated wonders every country seems to have, or is it firmly on the tourist trail?


Thanks mate! Relatively, Bristol is quite underrated in my opinion, known well in the southwest but somewhat looked over countrywide. Having said that, I think its reputation is being known further away now as tourism is quite a contributor to the city's economy in spring and summer. 



SO143 said:


> Fantastico pictures, Mike :cheers2: i suppose Bristol is one of the most underrated cities in the UK, i feel like this according to your amazing shots  btw above pictures no.1, 12 and 13 look like in London, superb.


Thanks mate! It probably is there with some of the most underrated; it needs more publicity but I think, as I said above, it is more famous now than it was as little as 5 years ago.


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice, Mike kay:


----------



## Guest

You back in Bristol for the holidays Mike ? Gr8 updates and you must look forward to a long, hot summer :colgate:


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> As usually very nice, Mike kay:


Thanks mate! 



SYDNEY said:


> You back in Bristol for the holidays Mike ? Gr8 updates and you must look forward to a long, hot summer :colgate:


That's right. Back until the end of the month. I am looking forward to a long hot summer as the last one was at least 5 years ago haha. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 15TH APRIL*

16C / 61F
*WEATHER: Mostly Cloudy / MAX 16C / MIN 10C / BARO 1021mb / WIND 6mph (SW) / UV 4*


----------



## Deanb

I love the big plane trees London & the rest of the UK are full of

very promising spring pix!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Back until the end of the month. I am looking forward to a long hot summer as the last one was at least 5 years ago haha. Fingers crossed.


Enjoy mate and thanks again for all the great updates that you spoil us with :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing and very nice new photos Mike :applause:


----------



## levaniX

Unfortunately, there's very stupid weather in Moscow.
Quite cold for April, +7-10C

But it's incredible to see how warm weather is in Bristol and Britain
it's summer practically

Thanks for your pics.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Deanb said:


> I love the big plane trees London & the rest of the UK are full of
> 
> very promising spring pix!


Thanks mate. They should all be totally green over the next few weeks. 



SYDNEY said:


> Enjoy mate and thanks again for all the great updates that you spoil us with :colgate:


My pleasure SYDNEY. Glad you like them. 



christos-greece said:


> Really amazing and very nice new photos Mike :applause:


Thanks very much Christos! 



levaniX said:


> Unfortunately, there's very stupid weather in Moscow.
> Quite cold for April, +7-10C
> 
> But it's incredible to see how warm weather is in Bristol and Britain
> it's summer practically
> 
> Thanks for your pics.


That would feel very chilly here in the UK now. It was notably warm this time last week with 24C on one of the days I wasn't out in Bristol. This week has returned to normal however with temperatures between 15C-18C which is quite normal in April, especially when the sun comes out like today.


----------



## streetlegal

Very interesting updates on the harbourside, Mike. You're not in London then; Is it Easter holiday?


----------



## christos-greece

@Mike: Welcome... i am expecting more


----------



## madridhere

Bristol looks very clean to me always and inviting for a walk.

That´s a very important thing for a city to enjoy of good architecture.

Thanks mate again.


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause: :applause:

I'm sure I've said this countless times but I'm really fond of Bristol's modern buildings. This city is the proof that good modern architecture doesn't necessarily mean skyscrapers.


----------



## Bristol Mike

streetlegal said:


> Very interesting updates on the harbourside, Mike. You're not in London then; Is it Easter holiday?


Thanks mate. No that's right; I'm in Bristol until after the Easter weekend. 



christos-greece said:


> @Mike: Welcome... i am expecting more


More to come my friend. 



madridhere said:


> Bristol looks very clean to me always and inviting for a walk.
> 
> That´s a very important thing for a city to enjoy of good architecture.
> 
> Thanks mate again.


Thanks mate, you'd love a walk around Bristol no doubt! 



PortoNuts said:


> :applause: :applause:
> 
> I'm sure I've said this countless times but I'm really fond of Bristol's modern buildings. This city is the proof that good modern architecture doesn't necessarily mean skyscrapers.



Yeah that's right. Bristol has a lot of modern buildings that aren't actually that tall, mostly 10 storeys or below. At times it's infuriating as a few taller buildings are needed to enhance the city's skyline. Equally, though I would prefer newbuilds to be constructed in the style of old.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely and very nice...


----------



## Pule

Amazing photos Mike.


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol Mike said:


>


The Italian flag? :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Lovely and very nice...


Thanks mate! 



Pule said:


> Amazing photos Mike.


Thanks mate! 



PortoNuts said:


> The Italian flag? :cheers:


Haha yeah, I'm not sure why, but another flag to add to the collection of which hangs around the city.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 18TH APRIL*

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 20C / MIN 10C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 4mph (SE) / UV 3*


----------



## bristolboy

Great new pics! Good to see you back Mike.


----------



## PortoNuts

Everyone enjoying the parks in the run up to Easter.


----------



## Bristol Mike

bristolboy said:


> Great new pics! Good to see you back Mike.


Thanks bristolboy! It is certainly good to be back! 



PortoNuts said:


> Everyone enjoying the parks in the run up to Easter.


Quite right! No doubt Bristol will be heaving with off-workers over the Easter weekend.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## PortoNuts

And I've read somewhere that Bristol is having more street parties for the royal wedding than any other city in Britain. You royalists! :lol:


----------



## geoffbradford

Beautifully composed pictures Mike. Hope the course is going well.


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> And I've read somewhere that Bristol is having more street parties for the royal wedding than any other city in Britain. You royalists! :lol:


I can quite believe that haha. I probably won't be in Bristol on the day to capture them but in some ways that might be a wise move. 



geoffbradford said:


> Beautifully composed pictures Mike. Hope the course is going well.



Thanks mate! Yes it's going very well thank you.


----------



## madjackmcmad

Any pictures of the Riots Mike?


----------



## Pickle33

madjackmcmad said:


> Any pictures of the Riots Mike?


I nearly got caught up in the anti-Tesco riot on my way home last night... seemed quite good natured for a riot IMO. The Police were there in large numbers. T'was quite exciting really!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-13169684


----------



## jjmacjj

madjackmcmad said:


> Any pictures of the Riots Mike?


http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/gallery/2011/apr/22/tesco-police#/?picture=373914708&index=6

Riot piccies from the Guardian newspaper here

And a good bit of commentary here:-
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/apr/22/bristol-riot-tesco 

Sorry to intrude on your wonderful thread Bristol Mike.


----------



## christos-greece

As usually great photos Mike :cheers: btw, what are those riots about?


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> 28 degrees, it is going to be a great summer this year - are you finished studying in London ?


Thanks man! Yes, just for the summer though. I will be back in London from the end of September again.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 29TH JUNE*

22C / 72F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 22C / MIN 12C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 9mph (NW) / UV 7*


----------



## PortoNuts

I love buildings with glass balconies. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Most of all Bristol buildings are indeed very nice


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> I love buildings with glass balconies. :cheers2:


They're the relatively new apartments on the harbourside, dating a bit already though with car fumes smudging the white walls. Nice though. 



christos-greece said:


> Most of all Bristol buildings are indeed very nice



Thanks as always Christos!


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo update.
those modern midrises are my kind of designs
and yes, this is my kind of town (to borrow Frank Sinatra's "Chicago")


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks man! Yes, just for the summer though. I will be back in London from the end of September again.


The life of a student, I miss those days :colgate: Nice updates, I love the pic with the old couple walking down the lane - so sweet


----------



## Bristol Mike

capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update.
> those modern midrises are my kind of designs
> and yes, this is my kind of town (to borrow Frank Sinatra's "Chicago")


Thanks man. I've grown a liking to them. Originally I had an obsession with modern skyscrapers but I'm glad that has passed. These minis have a charm of their own. 



SYDNEY said:


> The life of a student, I miss those days :colgate: Nice updates, I love the pic with the old couple walking down the lane - so sweet


It is nice hopping around from one place to another, though I haven't been to London quite as many times as I might have liked, mainly because of cost. Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 5TH JULY*

27C / 80F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 27C / MIN 15C / BARO 1017mb / WIND 4mph (S) / UV 8*


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome photos!


----------



## brazilteen

27 CELCIUS :O in Bristol ....and then I get nervous when someone be amazed about colder days in Brazil......LOVED BRISTOL


----------



## christos-greece

Yea! Awesome, very nice new photos Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

Chadoh25 said:


> Awesome photos!


Thanks mate! 



brazilteen said:


> 27 CELCIUS :O in Bristol ....and then I get nervous when someone be amazed about colder days in Brazil......LOVED BRISTOL


Yeah, 27C isn't that unusual in the south of England in summer, especially on clear and quite humid days like Tuesday. London gets the highest temperatures though as one would expect. 



christos-greece said:


> Yea! Awesome, very nice new photos Mike


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## madridhere

Like very much the pictures with sun and houses of colours. It´s a latin touch in wonderful UK.

Mike, its always a pleasure to visit this thread, that´s already a classical.


----------



## Linguine

nice photos....thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updated photos, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

madridhere said:


> Like very much the pictures with sun and houses of colours. It´s a latin touch in wonderful UK.
> 
> Mike, its always a pleasure to visit this thread, that´s already a classical.


Gracias amigo! Those are quite prominent houses there, propped up beside a hill they can be seen for three different directions. Glad you like my thread! You're doing a fantastic job keeping the Madrid thread going - a reminder of what hot sun is like. 



Linguine said:


> nice photos....thanks for sharing.


Thanks mate! 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updated photos, Mike


Thank you Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 6TH JULY*

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Thundery / MAX 23C / MIN 17C / BARO 1009mb / WIND 8mph (SW) / UV 4*


----------



## apinamies

Bristol look very British city.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 1ST AUGUST*

28C / 82F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 28C / MIN 17C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 4mph (SE) / UV 6*


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful summer shots from Bristol, Mike


----------



## skansen

Great framing, Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful summer shots from Bristol, Mike





skansen said:


> Great framing, Mike.


Thanks very much guys! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Conor

Great update as usual  Those new apartment complexes are looking really smart.


----------



## PortoNuts

Conor said:


> Great update as usual  Those new apartment complexes are looking really smart.


Second that. And some of the juxtapostions are incredibly good. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Conor said:


> Great update as usual  Those new apartment complexes are looking really smart.





PortoNuts said:


> Second that. And some of the juxtapostions are incredibly good. :cheers:


Thanks guys! They're coming along really well. It's all part of the Finzels Reach development. It may be worth taking a look in the Bristol Projects and Construction thread on the forum if you're interested.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 3RD AUGUST*

30C / 86F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 30C / MIN 19C / BARO 1012mb / WIND 2mph (SE) / UV 7*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 5TH AUGUST*

27C / 80F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 27C / MIN 16C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 5mph (SE) / UV 7*


----------



## streetlegal

Hi Mike--I am guessing that the King's Head in the photo is the same pub, back and front? (Can't remember seeing it from the back before).
Nice job.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks.

Yes, that's seen from both sides. The first one from behind is next to Temple Church and the front opens out on Victoria Street.


----------



## PortoNuts

The architecture is so eclectic! :applause: That's a major plus in my list.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update Mike and great weather too.
here, we still have the cool atmosphere like today @ 11:00A.M. is 17C (cloudy)
and the ranges is 22C - 10C.


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> The architecture is so eclectic! :applause: That's a major plus in my list.


Thanks mate. Bristol certainly has an interesting mix of architecutre, no thanks to the Second World War of course but it makes for some outlandish combinations in places. 



capricorn2000 said:


> nice photo update Mike and great weather too.
> here, we still have the cool atmosphere like today @ 11:00A.M. is 17C (cloudy)
> and the ranges is 22C - 10C.


Thank you! Indeed the first ten days of this month were generally very nice indeed but it's gone a bit downhill since then with rain at times and a few thunderstorms. Those ranges you point out will become more expected as the month goes on and we enter September.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 9TH AUGUST*

26C / 79F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 26C / MIN 16C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 7mph (SW) / UV 7*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool, very nice summer time photos


----------



## PortoNuts

Love this courtyard. :cheers:



Bristol Mike said:


>


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Cool, very nice summer time photos


Many thanks Christos! 



PortoNuts said:


> Love this courtyard. :cheers:


That's a new guesthouse in the older part of the city.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 17TH AUGUST*

21C / 70F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 21C / MIN 15C / BARO 1010mb / WIND 9mph (SW) / UV 4*​
Last Monday, the Cabot Tower atop Brandon Hill reopened after years of renovation, starting back in 2007. The listed building was rendered unsafe and shortly after the New Year, work began on restoring the landmark which gives extensive views of Bristol all around. Admittedly not the best day, I climbed the tower and took these views (picture 4 onwards).


----------



## skansen

Superb! Bristol form above! Love it. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Glad you like them mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 19TH AUGUST*

24C / 75F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 24C / MIN 14C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 6mph (SE) / UV 7*


----------



## skansen

Can't believe my eyes! St. Michael's Hill?


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Just for you mate


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Totu

What a nice place!
A grate summer in Bristol!


----------



## Conor

Those narrow alleyways are fab! I wish we had them


----------



## charpentier

The photos of alleys are my favourites. And all the diversity of forms, the materials and the colors are a feast for my eyes.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Totu said:


> What a nice place!
> A grate summer in Bristol!


Thanks mate - glad you like Bristol! 



Conor said:


> Those narrow alleyways are fab! I wish we had them


I must say they are a nice interlude to the otherwise busy roads. Your thread however points out Belfast's gems 



charpentier said:


> The photos of alleys are my favourites. And all the diversity of forms, the materials and the colors are a feast for my eyes.


Thanks mate! Bristol is a very colourful city - 'eclectic' as some people have described it. It is more interesting though than if they were all the same colour.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 22ND AUGUST*

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 13C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 5mph (E) / UV 6*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

As usuall, very nice shots from Bristol, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 23RD AUGUST*

26C / 79F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 26C / MIN 15C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 6mph (E) / UV 7*


----------



## skansen

Clifton is quite a microcosmos. Looks a bit like Bath.


----------



## lezgotolondon

can you give me the adress of this place?


----------



## skansen

^^
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Steps,_Bristol
Christmas Steps in Google Maps
Sorry, Mike.


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the wonderful pics of Bristol, just love it...


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> Clifton is quite a microcosmos. Looks a bit like Bath.


Oh it is. The truly Georgian district of the city. That's partly why I like it - because it is like Bath which is a gem! 



lezgotolondon said:


> can you give me the adress of this place?





skansen said:


> ^^
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Steps,_Bristol
> Christmas Steps in Google Maps
> Sorry, Mike.


And there...is the answer. :lol: 



Linguine said:


> Thanks for the wonderful pics of Bristol, just love it...


No problem mate! Thank you.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## lezgotolondon

Amazing! I'm coming to bristol in 2 weeks, it will be great if have a map of the city centre and maybe some suburbs centres.

for centre I mean a place with public activies,shops and landmarks. it will be great to see it on google maps.

I don't need a map of attractions.

Seems to be a centre: broadmead, bristol harbour, st augustines, area near university, part of clifton, part of redcliffe.

It's a pretty big area for a suburban city like bristol, but small compared to other cities, for example florence.

Maybe it's because it's hard to judge a so different city from the internet, but I'd like to know what to see to avoid chances to miss something.


----------



## cardiff

Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece

And those red bricked buildings are also very nice too :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

lezgotolondon said:


> Amazing! I'm coming to bristol in 2 weeks, it will be great if have a map of the city centre and maybe some suburbs centres.
> 
> for centre I mean a place with public activies,shops and landmarks. it will be great to see it on google maps.
> 
> I don't need a map of attractions.
> 
> Seems to be a centre: broadmead, bristol harbour, st augustines, area near university, part of clifton, part of redcliffe.
> 
> It's a pretty big area for a suburban city like bristol, but small compared to other cities, for example florence.
> 
> Maybe it's because it's hard to judge a so different city from the internet, but I'd like to know what to see to avoid chances to miss something.


Hi there! Glad to hear you're coming to Bristol  It's quite a bit more spread out than Florence so I hope you like walking :lol: There is a main centre around St. Augustine's Parade with the Old City, then there's a shopping centre in Broadmead/Cabot Circus and Clifton forms its own centre of quaint shops, boutiques and restaurants. How long are you coming for?



cardiff said:


> Great pics!


Thanks man! 



christos-greece said:


> And those red bricked buildings are also very nice too :cheers:


Thanks Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 31ST AUGUST*

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 23C / MIN 14C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 3mph (SE) / UV 5*​


----------



## Guest

Stunning mate and the weather is still gr8 :colgate: Oh how I wish that we had more terrace housing in Auckland, I love it !


----------



## Mossy22

Brilliant photos as usual Mike, i love those terraces, especially these ones with the balcononies:








really is beautiful


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Stunning mate and the weather is still gr8 :colgate: Oh how I wish that we had more terrace housing in Auckland, I love it !


Thanks man! Well, it was until Sunday - now wind and rain haha but what the hell, at least the weather's varied now.  Auckland has it's own beauty, not from terraces, but quite obviously from very well maintained buildings! 



Mossy22 said:


> Brilliant photos as usual Mike, i love those terraces, especially these ones with the balcononies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really is beautiful


Thanks mate! They are nice and are a real harbinger of Bath just up river. Of course the ones you have picked out are a different colour, this view being of the Royal York Cresent.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 1ST SEPTEMBER*

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 14C / BARO 1017mb / WIND 5mph (E) / UV 6*​


----------



## geoff189d

Another nice batch of photos Mike. Bristol really does have some impressive residential architecture.


----------



## lezgotolondon

Bristol Mike said:


> Hi there! Glad to hear you're coming to Bristol  It's quite a bit more spread out than Florence so I hope you like walking :lol: There is a main centre around St. Augustine's Parade with the Old City, then there's a shopping centre in Broadmead/Cabot Circus and Clifton forms its own centre of quaint shops, boutiques and restaurants. How long are you coming for?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Christos!


Months!

so this is the centre, it's pretty much what I've seen with google earth-maps-streetview.

There a no suburbs centres? like a centre for filton I mean.

I should to stop watching your amazing pictures, or I will spoil me the entire city, I'like to see it with my eyes.

but yur pictures gave me lot of places to search about, like clifton college I've just discovered!

Come to visit Pisa if you want, there is a direct easyjet flight, the city is not well maintained like bristol, but has a lot to see, even if it's hidden or deteriorated.

And the old historical city centre, now the actual city centre+some more areas is big as bristol one. and we have 100.000 abitants(200.000 di MA). I've never been in a sprawled city and I curious about it!
I'm sure Bristol will offer a completely different experience than my hometown.

It's so sad nazis destroyed a lot of the city during the ww2. the same happened here by allies, but it's an hard work to destroy a lot of historical structures of an italian city. The consequences are some horrible buildings builded after the war, and you haven't that fortunately.


----------



## tpm

Gloucester Rd between City Centre/Stokes Croft and St. Andrews / the railway arches might also be interesting.

Btw, what's below those flats at Royal York Crescent, at ground level where the cars are parked? Are those shops, or garages/random storage areas? Or more flats?


----------



## Bristol Mike

geoff189d said:


> Another nice batch of photos Mike. Bristol really does have some impressive residential architecture.


Thanks man. I'd love to live in one of the Georgian or Victorian townhouses. 



lezgotolondon said:


> Months!
> 
> so this is the centre, it's pretty much what I've seen with google earth-maps-streetview.
> 
> There a no suburbs centres? like a centre for filton I mean.
> 
> I should to stop watching your amazing pictures, or I will spoil me the entire city, I'like to see it with my eyes.
> 
> but yur pictures gave me lot of places to search about, like clifton college I've just discovered!
> 
> Come to visit Pisa if you want, there is a direct easyjet flight, the city is not well maintained like bristol, but has a lot to see, even if it's hidden or deteriorated.
> 
> And the old historical city centre, now the actual city centre+some more areas is big as bristol one. and we have 100.000 abitants(200.000 di MA). I've never been in a sprawled city and I curious about it!
> I'm sure Bristol will offer a completely different experience than my hometown.
> 
> It's so sad nazis destroyed a lot of the city during the ww2. the same happened here by allies, but it's an hard work to destroy a lot of historical structures of an italian city. The consequences are some horrible buildings builded after the war, and you haven't that fortunately.


Oh fantastic. You coming for uni or work or just a good long stay? Yes Bristol is quite a spread out city - dense in the various centres but the suburbs do stretch out a long way. I'm sure you'll love it - the surrounding areas are also very attractive with plenty of idyllic countryside.

Yes the German invasion as it were was fatal for the city - so many nice buildings were lost thanks to them. And more were just brought down after to follow suit. Having said that, a lot is still left and now listed so not to be lost in any hurry. 

Have a great time when you're here! 



tpm said:


> Gloucester Rd between City Centre/Stokes Croft and St. Andrews / the railway arches might also be interesting.
> 
> Btw, what's below those flats at Royal York Crescent, at ground level where the cars are parked? Are those shops, or garages/random storage areas? Or more flats?


Yes Gloucester Road is an interesting area - a mini centre in itself really. Then Stokes Croft is particularly curious, not only for its street art. Here is a link to a few pages back:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625979&page=79

Those are garages underneath the terrace, possibly also some storage, but not shops. There are however shops underneath other terraces nearer the city centre.


----------



## openlyJane

I really appreciate your Bristol photographs. Bristol has always seemed, to me, a very liveable city ( I used to live in Stroud, Glos).

What do you make of the new Cabot Circus?

I've always thought, or imagined anyway, that I'd live in the Clifton or Redcliffe
areas. My son has been considering a move there.

Access to some wonderful rural areas too.

Great!


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> I really appreciate your Bristol photographs. Bristol has always seemed, to me, a very liveable city ( I used to live in Stroud, Glos).
> 
> What do you make of the new Cabot Circus?
> 
> I've always thought, or imagined anyway, that I'd live in the Clifton or Redcliffe
> areas. My son has been considering a move there.
> 
> Access to some wonderful rural areas too.
> 
> Great!


Thank you. I love Bristol, and actually find it hard to imagine anywhere else to live, despite having spent a year just outside London for university.

I like Cabot Circus but it does sometimes feel like something is missing. It lacks intimacy I think - it's very out in the open and impersonal but I suppose it's a great addition to the city.

I would love to live in one of Clifton's townhouses or villas. Though Redcliffe is probably better located for immediate access to the city centre and to Temple Meads stations. Obviously I have a slight bias towards Bristol though it's definitely one considering for your son. Living outside of Bristol myself, on the way to Weston, I have access to both the city and the country.


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 2ND SEPTEMBER*

24C / 75F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 24C / MIN 12C / BARO 1010mb / WIND 8mph (S) / UV 6*​


----------



## Bristol Mike

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike

- bump -


----------



## Linguine

Nice new photos from Bristol....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Nice, great Christmas shot Mike


----------



## lezgotolondon

Bristol Mike said:


>


I'm missing the snow in bristol, probably it won't last untile i'll be back therehno:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Where are you at the moment. It's snowing in Bristol this minute.


----------



## westendwilly

View from the bristol eye. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3m_w1lzFXs


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol Mike said:


> ^^ Where are you at the moment. It's snowing in Bristol this minute.


It's really cold everywhere, it's hard to snow in places close to the sea.


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> Where are you at the moment. It's snowing in Bristol this minute.


Any photos from Bristol with snow?


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Any photos from Bristol with snow?


Here we go!

In what has been a very mild winter overall for the UK, nearly 2C above average, there were still three fair snowfalls in the winter's only cold spell that lasted from January 28th until February 12th. The first snow came on Monday 30th January, from a band of rain moving in from the west that fell as snow over land but no further east than Bristol. This was quite a marginal snowfall though and became slushy soon after. The next snow came overnight Saturday 4th-Sunday 5th February from a similar situation only this affected much of the south of England and reached the east (see my London thread for Royal Holloway in snow). A clearance came after this and a lot of the snow melted within the 1-2 days following in sunshine. The final snow came when I actually returned to Bristol for a few days on Friday 10th February. 

Compared to recent winters, it was perhaps average for snowfall. Winters 2010-2011, 2009-2010 and 2008-2009 were harsher with more snow and sub-zero temperatures but 2007-2008 and 2006-2007 only had one snow event each, both quite late in the season. Time to look forward to spring and summer now with the associated sunshine and thunderstorms. 

*It should be noted that these pictures are not mine but have been taken from flickr, however I have formatted them for this thread.*

*Monday 30th January*


























*Sunday 05th February*





























































































































*Friday 10th February*





















































And my very own picture of the street on which I live:








Stay tuned at the end of March and into April for updates from me as I will be back in Bristol for a month.


----------



## Linguine

nice winter pics from Bristol....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice snow views of Bristol :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely photos, I could feel that peaceful, muted atmosphere.


----------



## lezgotolondon

while it was snowing in BRS i was experiecing more than 30cm of snow somewhere else.

but that's awesome!

Now it's springtime! I will post some photos later


----------



## Bristol Mike

Linguine said:


> nice winter pics from Bristol....:cheers2:


Thanks very much! 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Awesome, very nice snow views of Bristol :cheers:


Thanks as always mate! 



capricorn2000 said:


> lovely photos, I could feel that peaceful, muted atmosphere.


Thank you, I missed it! 



lezgotolondon said:


> while it was snowing in BRS i was experiecing more than 30cm of snow somewhere else.
> 
> but that's awesome!
> 
> Now it's springtime! I will post some photos later


Haha where were you? There was snow for 10 days mind. It is indeed and the weather is stupidly nice.


----------



## lezgotolondon

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks as always mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I missed it!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha where were you? There was snow for 10 days mind. It is indeed and the weather is stupidly nice.


yep I saw.

do you suggest some areas to explore besides the city centre-clifton-hotwells-stoke croft?

Some photos of today also posted in the italian section:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots! Well I would recommend giving Bedminster a visit sometime - North Street and Bedminster Parade are quite interesting. Spike Island (i.e. where the S.S. Great Britain is) is also a nice quiet distraction. Further up from Stokes Croft where Cheltenham Road becomes Gloucester Road is worth a look at - there are some good bars and pubs up that way. Also, if you want something a bit more parklike - Windmill Hill and Totterdown give some great views back to the City Centre and Leigh Woods/Ashton Court Park are relatively scenic spots.


----------



## Pompey77

Definitely Gloucester road, there's some great independent shops up there. Butchers, fishmongers, bakers, wine, beer, olives, fruit & veg, cakes... Its food heaven. Great cafes, bars and restaurants too, almost all have pavement seating so the area feels really lively. Probably my fave spot in Bristol.

By contrast traditionally affluent areas like Whiteladies road and Clifton village lack some of this diversity and excitement. They're more dominated by restaurants and cafes. There's a pretentiousness about them, they're trying soooo hard and somehow failing to produce the quality and choice that Gloucester Rd now offers.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new shots from Bristol above


----------



## PortoNuts

Good pictures letzgo.


----------



## DaveF12

nice shots of a beautiful city.


----------



## aarhusforever

Very nice photos. Thank you


----------



## DWest

nice photo update
and I particularly like those snow shots.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thank you all for your very supportive comments!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 26TH MARCH*

Stoke's Croft

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 18C / MIN 2C / BARO 1027mb / WIND 6mph (E)*


----------



## openlyJane

Great to see you back in and photographing Bristol - which I have a much softer spot for than London.


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Great to see you back in and photographing Bristol - which I have a much softer spot for than London.


Thanks Jane! Yep, back in Bristol until the end of April. I have to say that I love how one will never be able to photograph all of London and there's always something new to see. However, Bristol is a much more intimate city for me.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Updown Town


----------



## openlyJane

http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv331/Bristol_Travel/BRISTOL-England/280-26th Mar/P12403141.jpg

Is this Montpelier?


----------



## skansen

St. Michael Hill: http://g.co/maps/3dbqu


----------



## Bristol Mike

Yes, thanks skansen. It's one of my favourite hills in the city.


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks Jane! Yep, back in Bristol until the end of April. I have to say that I love how one will never be able to photograph all of London and there's always something new to see. However, Bristol is a much more intimate city for me.


I think Bristol is the perfect example of a 'balanced city'. It's ideal for someone who isn't too fond of super cities like London but who still enjoys urban living and all that's associated with a city. 

Fantastic sunny pics! :cheers1:


----------



## Bristol Mike

PortoNuts said:


> I think Bristol is the perfect example of a 'balanced city'. It's ideal for someone who isn't too fond of super cities like London but who still enjoys urban living and all that's associated with a city.
> 
> Fantastic sunny pics! :cheers1:


Exactly! Someone like me that is. London's amazing but I could never live there, aside from expense. Thanks very much!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Updown Town


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks Mike. Bristol is looking very nice. I must try to visit again in the not too distant future ( I used to live in Stroud - 30 miles north)


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Thanks Mike. Bristol is looking very nice. I must try to visit again in the not too distant future ( I used to live in Stroud - 30 miles north)


My pleasure, Jane. I highly recommend it, just like I am planning a visit to Liverpool in the summer on the way to visiting a friend on the Isle of Man. How long ago did you live in Stroud?


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 27TH MARCH*

Clifton

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 20C / MIN 3C / BARO 1031mb / WIND 7mph (E)*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Bristol Mike said:


> My pleasure, Jane. I highly recommend it, just like I am planning a visit to Liverpool in the summer on the way to visiting a friend on the Isle of Man. How long ago did you live in Stroud?


I moved back to Liverpool eight years ago, but lived in the Stroud Valleys for eight years; before that Deeside in Aberdeenshire & before that Liverpool, London & Buckinghamshire.

So it has been at least eight years since my last visit to Bristol, and much development has taken place since then ( Cabot Circus etc).


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> I moved back to Liverpool eight years ago, but lived in the Stroud Valleys for eight years; before that Deeside in Aberdeenshire & before that Liverpool, London & Buckinghamshire.
> 
> So it has been at least eight years since my last visit to Bristol, and much development has taken place since then ( Cabot Circus etc).


Oh wow, that really is a portion of everywhere then. :lol: So much has been done to Bristol in that time after quite a long quiet period of not much development.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## capricorn2000

wow! this city never ceases to amaze me.... I love those artsy wall paintings and the graffittis and oh, the traditional mounted police which we also have it here.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## jeromeee

Bristol is too good^^


----------



## Guest

Spring is in the air - lucky bugger  I adore those murals on the buildings, something that I would like to see more of here. Thanks for all the pics mate :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! this city never ceases to amaze me.... I love those artsy wall paintings and the graffittis and oh, the traditional mounted police which we also have it here.


Thanks very much! There's a lot to offer here and those paintaings, whether in Stoke's Croft or Nelson Street (as of last summer), really help take the degenerated feel away from the areas. 



jeromeee said:


> Bristol is too good^^


Thanks very much mate! 



SYDNEY said:


> Spring is in the air - lucky bugger  I adore those murals on the buildings, something that I would like to see more of here. Thanks for all the pics mate :cheers:


It certainly was. Famous last words though as it might snow on Wednesday :lol: The murals are great and as I said above help liven areas up whilst hiding certain monstrosities. My pleasure, more to come.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> It certainly was. Famous last words though as it might snow on Wednesday :lol: The murals are great and as I said above help liven areas up whilst hiding certain monstrosities. My pleasure, more to come.


The weather patterns are moggy to say the least - I wouldn't mind having some snow right now so enjoy and keep the tinkle toes warm


----------



## openlyJane

Great updates. I love the narrow alley/street, and the curved row of town houses are reminiscent of Bath.


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> The weather patterns are moggy to say the least - I wouldn't mind having some snow right now so enjoy and keep the tinkle toes warm


They are indeed. Well, I shall nevertheless persevere with photos. 



openlyJane said:


> Great updates. I love the narrow alley/street, and the curved row of town houses are reminiscent of Bath.


Thanks. Yes, that's Christmas Steps, one of the only surviving Mediaeval streets in the city which used to be a way out of the city, continuing up St. Michael's Hill and getting wider as it did so.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Harbourside Walk


----------



## skansen

Bristol Mike said:


> Yes, thanks skansen. It's one of my favourite hills in the city.


Me like views from *Staint Agnes Avenue* and *Somerset Street / Spring Hill* as well.


----------



## Crash_N

Bristol looks fantastic. Brilliant photos Mike :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

Bristol Mike said:


>


I really love this picture  Thank you very much for sharing all those amazing photos of beautiful Bristol, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thank you very much mate, glad you like the pictures. More coming.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Student4life

Great pics :colgate:


----------



## openlyJane

Great updates. Love the brightly coloured houses. Where are they exactly?


----------



## geoff189d

Mike - a question for you. The sadly missed Dutch House. Has anyone ever suggested it be rebuilt in replica? Thanks.

Like the views of Christmas Steps.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Student4life said:


> Great pics :colgate:


Thanks mate! 



openlyJane said:


> Great updates. Love the brightly coloured houses. Where are they exactly?


Thanks Jane! Those are in Hotwells, just west of the city centre. 



geoff189d said:


> Mike - a question for you. The sadly missed Dutch House. Has anyone ever suggested it be rebuilt in replica? Thanks.
> 
> Like the views of Christmas Steps.


Thanks! I'm not sure about rebuilding it. If my dream to become a urban developer in Bristol ever comes true I shall be the first to suggest that. It's a real loss to the city.


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice, great updates Mike; well done :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Really very nice, great updates Mike; well done :cheers:


Thanks mate! Glad you like.


----------



## PortoNuts

You have every reason to be proud of Bristol. kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

endymar said:


> Great thread! I hear so much good things about Bristol's vibe and music life, even from Londoners. It's the kind of place I have to stay for at least half a year.


Thanks! Yes, Bristol does have a good reputation for the social life. It's a shame really otherwise I would have possibly gone to Bristol University but as I come from Bristol, it was at the bottom of my list.

Still, one of the best in the country for going out, and it beats London hands down for value for money. 



yubnub said:


> great pics of Dryham Park, I visited a few times when I lived in Bath and would love to go again one day


Thanks! Dyrham Park is lovely, but definitely worth going to on a drier, sunnier day when it's a bit warmer.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SUNDAY 20TH MAY*

Bristol 10km Run

13C / 56F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 13C / MIN 9C / BARO 1012mb / WIND 12mph (NE)*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Stay tuned for the summer series of photos coming soon!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates Mike


----------



## DWest

great photos as usual....will be checking this.


----------



## aarhusforever

Bristol Mike said:


> Stay tuned for the summer series of photos coming soon!


Can't wait :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the wonderful photos...:cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 26TH JUNE*

St. Michael's Hill

21C / 70F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 21C / MIN 16C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 6mph (SW) / UV 7*


----------



## openlyJane

Great to see you back in Bristol once again! I look forward to a summer of pictures!

So characterful with all of the hills.


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice updates from Bristol, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Great to see you back in Bristol once again! I look forward to a summer of pictures!
> 
> So characterful with all of the hills.


Thanks Jane! Yep back at home for a bit before south of Spain from second week of July. Bristol's hills are famous and give lovely views down to the centre, better of course on a sunny day. 



christos-greece said:


> Really very nice updates from Bristol, Mike


Thanks mate! You are most welcome.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Student4life

I love hilly cities . Bristol looks amazing ! Great shots :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks mate! Bristol would spoil you to bits


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Great updates, Mike. I really must get down to Bristol. I have not been for many years.


----------



## Crash_N

:drool:
Bristol is just jaw-droppingly gorgeous. Next time I visit the UK, Bristol is on my "must-see" list :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Great updates, Mike. I really must get down to Bristol. I have not been for many years.


Thanks Jane! Definitely worth a visit as so much has probably changed - as I would imagine has been the case in Liverpool too. 



Crash_N said:


> :drool:
> Bristol is just jaw-droppingly gorgeous. Next time I visit the UK, Bristol is on my "must-see" list :cheers:


Wow thanks! Glad to hear it, I'm sure Bristol will not disappoint!


----------



## Student4life

Great shots again .


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks very much!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

^^ And those new shots are also great, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Old City


----------



## skymantle

Nice city Bristol. I heard many spanish people have recently settled there. Is it true, does Bristol have a growing spanish population?


----------



## Bristol Mike

skymantle said:


> Nice city Bristol. I heard many spanish people have recently settled there. Is it true, does Bristol have a growing spanish population?


That's right, there are an increasing number of Spaniards in the city - either to work or to study. It's great though. One of my work colleagues is Spanish though he's been in Bristol since 2003.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 29TH JUNE*

Temple Quay

19C / 66F
*WEATHER: Mostly Cloudy / MAX 19C / MIN 13C / BARO 1010mb / WIND 16mph (SW) / UV 6*


----------



## Student4life

Great pics


----------



## Benonie

Summer seems far away, also in Bristol. Thanks for the nice updates.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Student4life said:


> Great pics


Thanks again! 



Benonie said:


> Summer seems far away, also in Bristol. Thanks for the nice updates.


Doesn't it! This summer has been awful - in fact the weather has been pretty awful since March here nonstop.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Temple Quay to Welsh Back


----------



## Marbur66

Nice pics of a nice town.


----------



## jeromeee

Bristol is one of these cities I want to spend at least year or so at ^^


----------



## DWest

nice photo update...
I particularly like the old medieval section.


----------



## Pompey77

Superb photos as ever, hope you don't mind me re-posting a few in the Finzels Reach thread


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed once again, great and very nice photos from Bristol, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Marbur66 said:


> Nice pics of a nice town.


Thanks very much! 



jeromeee said:


> Bristol is one of these cities I want to spend at least year or so at ^^


That would be one heck of a year! 



DWest said:


> nice photo update...
> I particularly like the old medieval section.


Thanks very much. That's one of my favourite areas of the city. 



Pompey77 said:


> Superb photos as ever, hope you don't mind me re-posting a few in the Finzels Reach thread


Thanks so much. No, not at all - I'd be more than happy for you to do that. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed once again, great and very nice photos from Bristol, Mike :cheers:


Thanks as always my friend.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Welsh Back


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures. I like the look of this area of town - very characterful and a great place to relax on a summer's day; overlooking the water and the boats.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again indeed, very nice shots :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures. I like the look of this area of town - very characterful and a great place to relax on a summer's day; overlooking the water and the boats.


Thanks Jane! It's a nice area, though better when the weather is nice as the area comes alive with cafe, pub and bar goers. 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again indeed, very nice shots :cheers:


Thanks Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Welsh Back to Canon's Marsh


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 2ND JULY*

St. Augustine's

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny Evening / MAX 20C / MIN 12C / BARO 1008mb / WIND 6mph (W) / UV 5*




















































































































And a few picture of the same Queen Square as pictured at the top on Friday 6th July after an afternoon of hefty thunderstorms that dumped around 50mm of rain over the city. Fortunately, Bristol's good drainage could cope.


----------



## skansen

Thank you, Mike, for a great update. I was always wondering, how these trees could manage in this old pavement brick?


----------



## Student4life

Fantastic pics . :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

skansen said:


> Thank you, Mike, for a great update. I was always wondering, how these trees could manage in this old pavement brick?


Thanks my friend! That's a good question, but they're pretty large sturdy trees. I don't think there are many if any of the same appearance in Bristol (i.e. seemingly coming out of cobbles). Just some on Welsh Back. 



Student4life said:


> Fantastic pics . :cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 27TH JULY*

Around Central

26C / 79F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 26C / MIN 16C / BARO 1017mb / WIND 4mph (SW) / UV 7*


----------



## Linguine

nice, lovely photos from Bristol....:cheers:


----------



## geoff189d

Nice shots of the Council House Mike. I quite like the works of E. Vincent Harris.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots Mike.
the city never fails to impress me.


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome and thanks once more for your very nice shots, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

Linguine said:


> nice, lovely photos from Bristol....:cheers:


Thanks mate! 



geoff189d said:


> Nice shots of the Council House Mike. I quite like the works of E. Vincent Harris.


Thank you! I've heard such a mix of comments about the Council House. A recent friend of mine literally said 'wow' when we came round the corner and it appeared. Yet another noted how ugly it looked to him. I rather like it actually, considering when it was built it is a great construction. 



capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots Mike.
> the city never fails to impress me.


Thanks very much! Glad to hear it. More coming. 



christos-greece said:


> Welcome and thanks once more for your very nice shots, Mike


My pleasure Christos. Thank you!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## madridhere

I like specially the ones of the port, Mike, although the general quality is high as usual.

Saludos


----------



## Bristol Mike

madridhere said:


> I like specially the ones of the port, Mike, although the general quality is high as usual.
> 
> Saludos


Thanks mate! Glad you like the harbourside, only last weekend it was the Harbour Festival. Usually it's this weekend but obviously because of the Olympics, they brought it a weekend forward which meant I missed it. Saludos!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Great updates. I love the building in the background of the photo of the craft market stalls. -


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! great shots.
I love that area on your last post - might be the old Bristol?


----------



## Student4life

Great summery shots !


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Great updates. I love the building in the background of the photo of the craft market stalls. -


Thanks Jane! Yes that's one of Bristol's most ornate buildings, now occupied by Lloyd's Bank. 



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! great shots.
> I love that area on your last post - might be the old Bristol?


Thanks mate, glad you like. That is part of the Old City, yes, around the St. Nicholas Markets area and Corn Street. 



Student4life said:


> Great summery shots !


Thank you!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## skansen

Pure beauty old city.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks skansen! Glad you like.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 31ST JULY*

Old City

22C / 71F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 22C / MIN 15C / BARO 1014mb / WIND 9mph (WSW) / UV 6*


----------



## openlyJane

The 'Old City' looks the best. Lovely.


----------



## aljuarez

Totally agree. The older bits look amazing. How popular is Bristol as a destination for travelers? Seems underrated to me...


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful and very nice new photos, Mike kay:


----------



## Student4life

A stunner of a city ! Thanks for all the amazing shots :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25

Wonderful photos!!!


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> The 'Old City' looks the best. Lovely.





aljuarez said:


> Totally agree. The older bits look amazing. How popular is Bristol as a destination for travelers? Seems underrated to me...


Thank you both very much! Bristol seems to be an increasingly popular destination for travel and tourism. This year I've noticed a number of foreign parties and just general tourists walking around taking plenty of pictures. The small expansion of Bristol Airport has certainly helped I think. 



christos-greece said:


> Beautiful and very nice new photos, Mike kay:





Student4life said:


> A stunner of a city ! Thanks for all the amazing shots :cheers:





Chadoh25 said:


> Wonderful photos!!!


Thanks very much for all your comments. Much appreciated!


----------



## Guest

OMG - you need to slow down, I have had to go through pages and pages of fabulous pics - best I start finding the time and looking every day  I love the (new) double decker buses. I hope that we get the same here :cheers: 

No need to bestow you with praise, you know that I love your work :hug:


----------



## cole85

Wonderful city and great shots! I'm just looking for some inspiration before visiting Bristol as a tourist  

What weather can I expect in September?


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> OMG - you need to slow down, I have had to go through pages and pages of fabulous pics - best I start finding the time and looking every day  I love the (new) double decker buses. I hope that we get the same here :cheers:
> 
> No need to bestow you with praise, you know that I love your work :hug:


Haha, thank you my friend. Good to hear from you again. Yeah, the buses aren't too bad actually, though I still have a soft spot for the heritage ones that still drive around. Cheers! 



cole85 said:


> Wonderful city and great shots! I'm just looking for some inspiration before visiting Bristol as a tourist
> 
> What weather can I expect in September?


Thanks mate! Glad I can provide such inspiration in my thread. September is normally a month of two halves. The first half to two thirds of the month is often quite settled, continuing like summer but it often turns more unsettled with storms/rain in the final third of the month. Most days it is warm during the day but can get quite cool or occasionally cold at night.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Haha, thank you my friend. Good to hear from you again. Yeah, the buses aren't too bad actually, though I still have a soft spot for the heritage ones that still drive around. Cheers!


It's great to be back, just wish that I had the time to visit more often


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> It's great to be back, just wish that I had the time to visit more often


Haha glad to hear it. Yeah time goes by very quickly. With work it's hard to get in time to take pictures but I do my best. How's winter in Auckland?


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> It's great to be back, just wish that I had the time to visit more often


Haha glad to hear it. Yeah time goes by very quickly. With work it's hard to get in time to take pictures but I do my best. How's winter in Auckland?


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 13TH AUGUST*

Evening Light

27C / 81F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 27C / MIN 18C / BARO 1021mb / WIND 6mph (SE) / UV 7*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice new photos from Bristol


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thank you Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 22ND AUGUST*

Harbourside

22C / 72F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 22C / MIN 14C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 8mph (NW) / UV 6*


----------



## Bristol Mike

More photos will follow shortly but I am currently experiencing problems with photobucket.


----------



## openlyJane

Bristol Mike said:


> More photos will follow shortly but I am currently experiencing problems with photobucket.


I've recently had similar problems with Photobucket. I emailed them and they sent a list of instructions which included clearing all cookies ( I had to ask my son what they were!) It worked!


----------



## Guest

I wish that we would do more of the same here in Auckland - glass and I-Beams on top of heritage buildings - I love the contrast. Thanks mate and enjoy Autumn, we are heading for summer :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> I've recently had similar problems with Photobucket. I emailed them and they sent a list of instructions which included clearing all cookies ( I had to ask my son what they were!) It worked!


Ah that's interesting. The problems are very intermittent, sometimes the pictures come up as red 'x's then appear as normal within a few hours. I've just updated my London thread and the red 'x's have appeared so I'll see if they are still there tomorrow.



SYDNEY said:


> I wish that we would do more of the same here in Auckland - glass and I-Beams on top of heritage buildings - I love the contrast. Thanks mate and enjoy Autumn, we are heading for summer :cheers:


Thank you! Fortunately I'm moving out to Spain at the end of this month so autumn will be a little later than if I were to stay in the UK.

I agree about the building though. I'm not normally a fan of mixing old and modern exteriors but this particular building (which used to be the building of Redmaids School) is very well done!


----------



## geoff189d

Great pics as always Mike. Would love to see Bristol again but afraid all those steep streets would do me in. Park St for example. There used to be a great secondhand bookshop halfway up it but I can't spot it on Street View.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, as usually very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985

very nice city despite the mix of heritage and the new buildings.


----------



## Bristol Mike

geoff189d said:


> Great pics as always Mike. Would love to see Bristol again but afraid all those steep streets would do me in. Park St for example. There used to be a great secondhand bookshop halfway up it but I can't spot it on Street View.


Thanks mate! I'm sure you would be fine haha, Bristol isn't really that hilly, it's just on the side of a hill so some of them are steeper than others. If you want hilly you should go to Bath. I will have to look out for that bookshop. Can you remember the name? 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed, as usually very nice photos :cheers:


Thanks mate! 



danmartin1985 said:


> very nice city despite the mix of heritage and the new buildings.


Thank you! Not a fan of modern and old together? Fortunately Bristol has managed to blend them together.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Love the waterside pictures with the boats and St Mary Redcliffe? in the background.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks Jane! You're probably thinking of either the Cathedral or Cabot Tower which is the one on the top of the hill in the background.








The church to the left of the Radisson is St. Mary Redcliffe


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 24TH AUGUST*

Bristol to Bath

22C / 71F
*WEATHER: Thunderstorms / MAX 22C / MIN 14C / BARO 1002mb / WIND 10mph (SW) / UV 6*

This is a sort of interlude to the normal. I took a few pictures when I cycled from Bristol to Bath with a mate of mine. For the most part we just cycled and didn't stop. The journey starts in Yatton, where I live, then a few in Bristol before arriving in a thunderstorm at Bath. The weather was very intermittent with very warm sunshine giving way to torrential downpours within minutes.


----------



## capricorn2000

what makes this city more interesting is its varied architecture.
great photos as usual Mike.


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the nice updates....


----------



## saffroncurryhouse

Bristol is very famous city of England it is mostly famous for the summer time because there are so many beaches available so mostly people visit the Bristol in summer summer time.Thank you for sharing nice post.^^


----------



## geoff189d

Sorry Mike, I,ve no idea of the name of the bookshop that was on Park St.


----------



## geoffbradford

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks so much guys, much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I would think they are mid 1800s onwards as they are all industrial buildings historically. The Grant Bradley Gallery has had renovation work done to it to clean it and such. As for the Bottelino's building, I'm not entirely sure. It does look very station-like but there has never been a train line in that direction. It may have had something to do with the tram line that used to run across Redcliffe Bridge and down Bedminster Parade.
> 
> *To eveyrone, apologies for the lack of posts this last month. I have been incredibly busy and have not had time to put up pictures. I have now got a series of updates to show you though! *


The Botellino's building was originally a police station. Perhaps the Victorians thought that its rather stern appearance would remind the locals to behave themselves.


----------



## geoffbradford

Bristol Mike said:


> Thank you! Fortunately I'm moving out to Spain at the end of this month so autumn will be a little later than if I were to stay in the UK.


That's terrible! How will you take pictures of Bristol from Spain? :lol:


----------



## skansen

^^ By Google Street View?


----------



## Bristol Mike

capricorn2000 said:


> what makes this city more interesting is its varied architecture.
> great photos as usual Mike.


Thanks mate! Bristol certainly is a mish-mash of styles with each area having its own image. Bath, however (the city pictured in the pouring rain) is a lot more consistent with the majority of its buildings dating back to the Georgian and Regency era. 



Linguine said:


> thanks for the nice updates....


Many thanks! 



saffroncurryhouse said:


> Bristol is very famous city of England it is mostly famous for the summer time because there are so many beaches available so mostly people visit the Bristol in summer summer time.Thank you for sharing nice post.^^


I wouldn't say Bristol is overly famous countrywide, it's one of those known-about cities but not a lot more than that. I certainly wouldn't say it's famous for its beaches either as the Severn Estuary is tidal meaning that the beaches along its 'river' stretch are mostly mud or at best pebbles (e.g. Clevedon). The beaches become sandier down the coast at Blue Anchor Bay and Minehead where the borderline between silty river water and salty sea water occurs.

In the meteorology world, Bristol is known as being one of the coldest cities at its latitude in the UK. The southwest generally has a mild and wet climate, the southeast is mild and dry, the northwest cool and wet, the northeast cool and dry. Bristol, however, is cooler than many places further east all year round due its position near the cool Severn Estuary in summer and its western proximity during the winter when cold weather comes from the east. 

Thanks for the comment though!



geoff189d said:


> Sorry Mike, I,ve no idea of the name of the bookshop that was on Park St.


I can say that there is one there because a friend of mine went there after we met up the other week. Still don't know which one mind. Could be Blackwells. 



geoffbradford said:


> The Botellino's building was originally a police station. Perhaps the Victorians thought that its rather stern appearance would remind the locals to behave themselves.


Ah that's interesting, but would fit. It's a nice building to look at. In fact the whole of Bedminster Parade is quite attractive if it would be taken care of a little more. 



geoffbradford said:


> That's terrible! How will you take pictures of Bristol from Spain? :lol:





skansen said:


> ^^ By Google Street View?


Haha, bad news for Bristol. Stay tuned for my up and coming Madrid thread though.


----------



## JET_ARGENTINA

why british towns are so beautiful?


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 31ST AUGUST*

Old City

21C / 70F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 21C / MIN 6C / BARO 1025mb / WIND 8mph (N) / UV 6*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Benonie

Nice updates again Mike.

One question. Between my hometown and a neighbouring village there's a museum railway. One of the vintage steam locomotives is made in Bristol. Built by the Avonside Engine Co Ltd. Do you know if there's anything left of that compagny in your city?




























More pictures


----------



## Student4life

Terrific pics !


----------



## streetlegal

Mike: always nice to catch up with your thread. Tell me, are you moving to Madrid as part of your degree course?

Madrid is a great city.


----------



## capricorn2000

Bristol Mike said:


>


Beautiful.....what's so unique about this city is its varied architecture of different schools and ages like this^^one.


----------



## christos-greece

Mike, awesome and great updates from Bristol; thanks again


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> Nice updates again Mike.
> 
> One question. Between my hometown and a neighbouring village there's a museum railway. One of the vintage steam locomotives is made in Bristol. Built by the Avonside Engine Co Ltd. Do you know if there's anything left of that compagny in your city?
> 
> More pictures


Thanks mate! That's very interesting. The Avonside Engine Co Ltd. started in 1864 and was based in the St. Phillip's area of the city (still a very industrial part of town) and was there until 1934. During that time, the company changed hands a few times as well as names and due to financial difficulties, went into liquidation. The company entered voluntary liquidation in 1934 and the goodwill and designs of the company were bought in during 1935 by the Hunslet Engine Company.

Read more here!  



Student4life said:


> Terrific pics !


Thanks mate! 



streetlegal said:


> Mike: always nice to catch up with your thread. Tell me, are you moving to Madrid as part of your degree course?
> 
> Madrid is a great city.


Great to hear from you again! Part of my degree is indeed a year abroad and as I speak Spanish, it was either going to be Madrid or Barcelona, and I think Madrid just topped Barcelona from a completely 'Spanish' point of view. I will be a language consultant while I am there, based in a language consultancy company specialising in tuition and translation but will also be going out to different companies teaching employees how to speak English - properly. 



capricorn2000 said:


> Beautiful.....what's so unique about this city is its varied architecture of different schools and ages like this^^one.


Thanks man. King Street is one of my favourite streets in the city, a real corner of history where pretty much every era of architecture the city has is put together in one place. 



christos-greece said:


> Mike, awesome and great updates from Bristol; thanks again


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 18TH SEPTEMBER*

BRI Developments

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 18C / MIN 8C / BARO 1019mb / WIND 12mph (NW) / UV 5*


----------



## openlyJane

Great aerial shots; they really give you the sense of how Bristol is the capital of The West Country.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks Jane! The top of the Bristol Royal Infirmary is definitely a good vantage point.


----------



## Benonie

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate! That's very interesting. The Avonside Engine Co Ltd. started in 1864 and was based in the St. Phillip's area of the city (still a very industrial part of town) and was there until 1934. During that time, the company changed hands a few times as well as names and due to financial difficulties, went into liquidation. The company entered voluntary liquidation in 1934 and the goodwill and designs of the company were bought in during 1935 by the Hunslet Engine Company.
> 
> Read more here!


Thank you for the information Mike. Nice to have an old Bristol-loc running around here. 
And great panoramic views from the infirmary!


----------



## Guest

Still no sign of Autumn Mike ? We aren't having the best spring  As always, thanks for sharing and bringing Bristol into my home :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece

As usually great, very nice new photos Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> Thank you for the information Mike. Nice to have an old Bristol-loc running around here.
> And great panoramic views from the infirmary!


No problem. It's quite interesting seeing aspects of Bristol in other parts of the world. The BRI is certainly a great vantage point being quite a tall building. 



SYDNEY said:


> Still no sign of Autumn Mike ? We aren't having the best spring  As always, thanks for sharing and bringing Bristol into my home :colgate:


The tides were turning as I left for Spain. The first half of September was like summer but the second half was awful with devastating floods in areas around Bristol. The city managed to escape the worst though as always - the same with snow. My pleasure mate! 



christos-greece said:


> As usually great, very nice new photos Mike


Thanks very much Christos!


----------



## PortoNuts

Bristol looks as great as ever! I bet you'll miss your good old Bristol during your Spanish adventure.


----------



## Bristol Mike

2000 Posts!​
This thread has surpassed the 2000 posts mark, at a very appropriate time as I have just moved to Madrid for 9 months. Thank you to all for your comments and support to the thread so far. This thread is going to have a break for 9 months before I return next summer. So, I leave with you a selection of photos since April 2011:


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Benonie

Cool selection! Have fun in Madrid. We follow your thread there.


----------



## Student4life

Wow !
Fantastic collection . I really love the focus on the weather !
Congrats for the 2000 posts and 101 pages


----------



## openlyJane

Two great sets of pictures, Mike. Bristol looks great in them.

Have a fab adventure in Madrid.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> Cool selection! Have fun in Madrid. We follow your thread there.


Thanks my friend! 



Student4life said:


> Wow !
> Fantastic collection . I really love the focus on the weather !
> Congrats for the 2000 posts and 101 pages


Thank you! I'm a bit of a weather fan in case you haven't noticed :lol:. 



openlyJane said:


> Two great sets of pictures, Mike. Bristol looks great in them.
> 
> Have a fab adventure in Madrid.


Thanks Jane! I hope you also like my Madrid thread.


----------



## sky-eye

Bristol looks very attractive, nice city.


----------



## ArrHo

Having lived here all my life i may be biased but Bristol is my favorite city, it has history and a very unique character


----------



## Mr Bricks

Fantastic update!


----------



## Bristol Mike

sky-eye said:


> Bristol looks very attractive, nice city.


Thank you! I would have to agree with that statement. :lol:



ArrHo said:


> Having lived here all my life i may be biased but Bristol is my favorite city, it has history and a very unique character


I also have only lived in Bristol, as such it feels like home every time I come back from somewhere else (for example I return from Madrid tomorrow!) Your signature is a good summation of my sentiments too while studying in London. 



Mr Bricks said:


> Fantastic update!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas Mike, I look forward to more photographic adventures from you in the new year :hug:


----------



## alacanti

Althougt people tell me that Bristol is not interesting, I visited it some years ago and I found really nice places. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## lezgotolondon

No spring updates this year?


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Merry Christmas Mike, I look forward to more photographic adventures from you in the new year :hug:


And a Happy Nearly-Midway-Through-The-Year to you mate! 



alacanti said:


> Althougt people tell me that Bristol is not interesting, I visited it some years ago and I found really nice places. Thanks for the pictures.


Quite right, there's plenty to see and do in Bristol, as in many other nearby cities and towns. Just need a bit of imagination, that's all. 



lezgotolondon said:


> No spring updates this year?


Sadly nothing from spring but stay tuned as summer updates will begin very soon.


----------



## Autostädter

Shame your pictures are gone. I spent 2 years studying at UWE. Loved it there!


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ I'm glad you enjoyed Bristol. I'm back now with fresh pictures. Unfortunately, when photobucket updated their 'whatever they updated', it screwed up the order of all my photos. Of course, when I re-organised my albums, all the links changed. New photos to come though.


----------



## Bristol Mike

...


----------



## Bristol Mike

.....


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> I just love those hills and colourful buildings!


Thanks! St. Michael's Hill is a little gem in Bristol, once one of the main routes out of the city centre. 



christos-greece said:


> Really awesome and very nice updates as well :applause:


Thanks mate! 



lezgotolondon said:


> The food court at the galleries isn't bad, i don't remember the name of the shop where you can eat decent and cheap emglish breakfasts.
> And the cornish pastries shop is very good for my inexperienced tastes. Never been to the teas/coffee house outside the mall but it looked cool.
> 
> Have you ever been to the italian restaurant in cabot circus? Is it good?
> 
> Btw to eat real italian street food go to the pepenero, it's small and looks like a kebab/fried chicken shop but it's really good. I hope they will be able to expand soon


Glad to hear this from a foreigner. Do you mean Bella Italia or is there another one? I have tried this restaurant once before up at Cribbs Causeway but it's a chain rather than sole restaurant. The food isn't bad actually but probably not completely authentic like the name you mention. Whereabouts can one find the pepenero?


----------



## lezgotolondon

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks! St. Michael's Hill is a little gem in Bristol, once one of the main routes out of the city centre.
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> Glad to hear this from a foreigner. Do you mean Bella Italia or is there another one? I have tried this restaurant once before up at Cribbs Causeway but it's a chain rather than sole restaurant. The food isn't bad actually but probably not completely authentic like the name you mention. Whereabouts can one find the pepenero?


No , probably it was piccolino but i'm not sure, I don't remember the name at all.

Pepenero is in between cabot cirucs , broadmead and newfoundland street. They have a delivery service, the venue is really small.


Post so,e pictures of the cribbs causeway, it's too far away for me to visit it and i hate first.


----------



## Bristol Mike

lezgotolondon said:


> No , probably it was piccolino but i'm not sure, I don't remember the name at all.
> 
> Pepenero is in between cabot cirucs , broadmead and newfoundland street. They have a delivery service, the venue is really small.
> 
> 
> Post so,e pictures of the cribbs causeway, it's too far away for me to visit it and i hate first.


Ah fair enough. Piccolino's is nice, I much prefer it to Bella Italia. Okay, I'll have to keep an eye out. 

Haha, don't we all - First buses are frustrating to say the least. I can't wait until Bristol receives a new tram system with services up to Cribbs. I will post some piccies one day, but I normally only go there when it rains so may be a while.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*Morning stroll along the waterfront.*










*THURSDAY 11TH JULY*

Canon's Marsh

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 12C / BARO 1025mb / WIND 9mph (NE) / HU 25% / UV 8*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## lezgotolondon

Bristol Mike said:


> Ah fair enough. Piccolino's is nice, I much prefer it to Bella Italia. Okay, I'll have to keep an eye out.
> 
> Haha, don't we all - First buses are frustrating to say the least. I can't wait until Bristol receives a new tram system with services up to Cribbs. I will post some piccies one day, but I normally only go there when it rains so may be a while.


Anyway Bristol is a city where you can really enjoy walking, if you are willing to do it and you live nearby the city centre or where you work.


Btw the harbourside is freakin' awesome, amazing developments, the new wooden building is beautiful.
The only small problem is that it's not vibrant as the city centre, broadmead or the triangle.
hopefully things will get better when the crisis will be over and more people will move in the flats, the planning is great!


----------



## DWest

lovely photo update.


----------



## Bristol Mike

lezgotolondon said:


> Anyway Bristol is a city where you can really enjoy walking, if you are willing to do it and you live nearby the city centre or where you work.
> 
> 
> Btw the harbourside is freakin' awesome, amazing developments, the new wooden building is beautiful.
> The only small problem is that it's not vibrant as the city centre, broadmead or the triangle.
> hopefully things will get better when the crisis will be over and more people will move in the flats, the planning is great!


Yes I'm impressed by the architecture of the newer developments along the waterfront, just a shame about the vomit-coloured original apartments haha. I'm hoping some street-level life will be established when the economic situation has improved further as so far it has seemed like somewhat of a missed opportunity around there. 



DWest said:


> lovely photo update.


Thanks very much!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 12TH JULY*

The West End

29C / 84F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 29C / MIN 14C / BARO 1026mb / WIND 4mph (E) / HU 45% / UV 8*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Mossy22

Amazing photos & thread. It's become so useful lately since I am currently living in Bristol for a 6 week internship! The city is just so beautiful - I love all the little hidden streets with grand old buildings and the colour of the stone from which they are built!


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks Mossy! I'm glad you like Bristol, I'm sure it will have been an enjoyable experience working in Bristol by the time you leave. What sort of internship are you doing may I ask?


----------



## lezgotolondon

I bet he's working in the IT industry


----------



## streetlegal

Lovely updates; particularly nice to see Harbourside emerging. Looking forward to the revamping of the BRI.


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely pictures. I bet some of those small side/back-streets are very desirable places in which to live?


----------



## Mossy22

I'm doing an accountancy internship! I'm just about to go out now actually and explore the city centre a bit more in this fantastic weather. I walk past the Wills memorial building most days, and nearly every time I have to just stop and admire it! Some fantastic architecture around there - I hope to spend a day drawing some of it if I can! 



lezgotolondon said:


> I bet he's working in the IT industry
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrk1t3YUCb1qleznq.jpg


:lol: I hope I look a bit more enthusiastic than that - I really want this job haha


----------



## lezgotolondon

Mossy22 said:


> I'm doing an accountancy internship! I'm just about to go out now actually and explore the city centre a bit more in this fantastic weather. I walk past the Wills memorial building most days, and nearly every time I have to just stop and admire it! Some fantastic architecture around there - I hope to spend a day drawing some of it if I can!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I hope I look a bit more enthusiastic than that - I really want this job haha


don't stop in front of sainsbury's, a big piece of the roof fell off on the sidewalk last year!


----------



## Bristol Mike

streetlegal said:


> Lovely updates; particularly nice to see Harbourside emerging. Looking forward to the revamping of the BRI.


Thanks! Yep, it's coming along nicely now. Just need to get some more businesses going at ground level. 



openlyJane said:


> Lovely pictures. I bet some of those small side/back-streets are very desirable places in which to live?


Thanks! They probably would be, I certainly would be happy living down one of them but most of the buildings are occupied by businesses, firms and offices nowadays. 



Mossy22 said:


> I'm doing an accountancy internship! I'm just about to go out now actually and explore the city centre a bit more in this fantastic weather. I walk past the Wills memorial building most days, and nearly every time I have to just stop and admire it! Some fantastic architecture around there - I hope to spend a day drawing some of it if I can!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I hope I look a bit more enthusiastic than that - I really want this job haha


Ah fair enough, sounds interesting. Do that - Bristol comes alive in summer. The Wills building looks so much better now it's been given a good clean. They could do with doing the same to the museum.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Brandon Hill


----------



## paul62

Fantastic shots. I have not been to Bristol yet, and wish it was within a driving distance from me. You are doing a good job here.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed fantastic, very nice updates @Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

paul62 said:


> Fantastic shots. I have not been to Bristol yet, and wish it was within a driving distance from me. You are doing a good job here.


Thanks! It's the same with me and Manchester. One day I'll do a good tour of the north and hopefully spend a few days in Manchester. You're welcome. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed fantastic, very nice updates @Mike :cheers:


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Brandon Hill (continued)


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely! I think there is nowhere more lovely than England on a summer's day.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ I would have to agree with you there. Having been to various other countries, neither can quite compete with England.


----------



## lezgotolondon

openlyJane said:


> Lovely! I think there is nowhere more lovely than England on a summer's day.


Wales? :lol:





Just kidding


----------



## openlyJane

lezgotolondon said:


> Wales? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding


I've lived in both Scotland and Wales, but England on a Summer's day is really quite special. I'm obviously thinking of rural towns and villages. Idyllic.


----------



## DWest

cool photos - i love this city.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Many thanks!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 25TH JULY*

Temple

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 15C / BARO 1013mb / WIND 9mph (SW) / HU 53% / UV 7*​
Apologies for the absence of more pictures. Unfortunately I lost three days worth of photos on a corrupted SD card and had to wait to see if I could retrieve the photos - sadly not. So we fast forward to last week.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Clearly a newly emerging district of the city centre?


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ That's right. Though I think it will predominantly be offices and more apartments.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Old Market


----------



## openlyJane

There is no doubt that Bristol incorporates a definite flavour of its county surrounds: Somerset; Gloucestershire...


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Well it is said that Bristol is a collection of separate villages rather than one city following a more concentric model. Old Market in particular, before being cut off by the inner ring road was seen as a more attractive 'out of town' high street where agriculture met the city.


----------



## geoffbradford

Nice to have you back Mike. Beautifully composed photos as ever. I hope your course is going well - are you planning to desert us for foreign shores again, or is the rest of your course in London?


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks mate! The course is going well though I'm about ready to get it finished with one year left. If London counts as foreign, then yes haha. I shall return to London at the end of September.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 26TH JULY*

St. Pauls

24C / 75F
*WEATHER: Thundery / MAX 24C / MIN 15C / BARO 1010mb / WIND 10mph (SW) / HU 62% / UV 7*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice photos kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SUNDAY 28TH JULY*

Bristol Harbour Festival

26C / 79F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 26C / MIN 14C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 8mph (SW) / HU 48% / UV 8*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

That's a lovely street!


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks Christos!


Welcome and thanks for the updates; are very nice as well


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> That's a lovely street!


Thanks, which one do you mean? Many of these photos are taken in Queen Square. 



christos-greece said:


> Welcome and thanks for the updates; are very nice as well


No problem. Many thanks again.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks, which one do you mean? Many of these photos are taken in Queen Square.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Many thanks again.


The one with the market stalls & georgian? housing.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Ah yes, Queen Square. These buildings are original from when they were constructed somewhere between the square's planning in 1698 and completion in 1727. It's the northern side where buildings in the Bath stone were erected after the Bristol riots fires in 1831.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 1ST AUGUST*

Hotwells

31C / 88F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 31C / MIN 17C / BARO 1010mb / WIND 6mph (S) / HU 55% / UV 8*


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! Hotwells looks like the ultimate Bristol neighbourhood. Gorgeous!


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks Jane. Hotwells is indeed very pleasant. Historically though Clifton at the top of the hill was always seen as more fashionable. Both are equally elegant, Hotwells more for its variety in colour rather than Clifton's conforming stone colour.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed Hotwells seems to be a very nice Bristol neighbourhood :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## lezgotolondon

hotwells is gorgeous it doesn't seem the traditional british neighborhood.

dammit I'm missing the festival


----------



## openlyJane

Must get myself down to Bristol; not been for years.

and Glasgow....


----------



## Bristol Mike

lezgotolondon said:


> hotwells is gorgeous it doesn't seem the traditional british neighborhood.
> 
> dammit I'm missing the festival


Glad you like Hotwells, I take it you haven't been there yourself then? It is slightly different to many 'traditional' neighbourhoods but then again most British cities have their own identity. In Hotwells it is probably the number of different colours the buildings come in, a common theme around Bristol. Kingsdown is another area with a wide range of colourful terraced housing. 

The Harbour Festival was great as always but the Saturday afternoon was rained off by heavy storms haha. 



openlyJane said:


> Must get myself down to Bristol; not been for years.
> 
> and Glasgow....


Not in the same journey I guess?  Always welcome in Bristol.


----------



## lezgotolondon

Bristol Mike said:


> Glad you like Hotwells, I take it you haven't been there yourself then? It is slightly different to many 'traditional' neighbourhoods but then again most British cities have their own identity. In Hotwells it is probably the number of different colours the buildings come in, a common theme around Bristol. Kingsdown is another area with a wide range of colourful terraced housing.
> 
> The Harbour Festival was great as always but the Saturday afternoon was rained off by heavy storms haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the same journey I guess?  Always welcome in Bristol.


No I have been in hotwells several times sweating walking these slopes. 
It's not traditional because of the colours and all its small roads. 
Looks like the british version of a town in the 5 terre or amalfi and it's great!

I've always missed the harbour festival


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 9TH AUGUST*

Windmill Hill

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 17C / BARO 1021mb / WIND 11mph (SW) / HU 72% / UV 7*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

That looks like a very family friendly area of the city.

And is that church St Mary Redcliffe?


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks! I didn't really know the area until I had to visit somebody there but yes it seems like a pleasant area, not too shabby but not too expensive and well linked to the city centre.

Indeed, the church in the third picture from the bottom of the first batch is St. Mary Redcliffe.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## lezgotolondon

Victoria park is cool, the neighborning area not so much


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Fair enough. The area seems to be going through a sort of change - a real mixture of young professionals, families, elderly and an equal share of rather unsavoury characters lol. I certainly expected worse than what I saw.


----------



## openlyJane

The hilly geography creates a more pleasant aspect than this area may otherwise have, maybe?

I really like hilly cities.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Most likely. The fact you get great views of the city right from the centre across to the Clifton Suspension Bridge is a plus, especially if you're at the top of one of those hideous tower blocks.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SATURDAY 10TH AUGUST*

Bedminster Parade

27C / 81F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 27C / MIN 16C / BARO 1023mb / WIND 9mph (W) / HU 55% / UV 7*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Bristol, certainly, seems to have many interesting neighbourhoods.


----------



## skansen

Bedminster, finally, and Windmill Hill! Love you, Bristol Mike. <3 So, it's not ony city centre you exporing, anf it's amazing!


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Bristol, certainly, seems to have many interesting neighbourhoods.


Thanks Jane. Bedminster is certainly one of those neighbourhoods with no predominant type of citizen - it is very varied with a mix of demographic. 



skansen said:


> Bedminster, finally, and Windmill Hill! Love you, Bristol Mike. <3 So, it's not ony city centre you exporing, anf it's amazing!


Haha, I wondered if you would notice. Glad I have been able to please. I make fairly regular visits to Bedminster with work at the moment so will probably do North Street soon.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 12TH AUGUST*

Cleeve

22C / 72F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 22C / MIN 11C / BARO 1018mb / WIND 10mph (N) / HU 48% / UV 7*​
A slight change of scene in this update. Cleeve is a small village of less than 1000 inhabitants in North Somerset, approximately 10 miles southwest of Bristol. It's the village where I grew up (not where I live now) and where my grandparents currently live.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Lovely! I really do like that part of the country.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks Jane. I'm very happy in this part of the country. I must one day come up north and explore the countryside there.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 14TH AUGUST*

'Around About'

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Intermittent Rain / MAX 20C / MIN 15C / BARO 1010mb / WIND 9mph (SW) / HU 92% / UV 2*​
Just to prove that it does rain every now and again in Bristol, here's a gap filler before we get to the next page.


----------



## Autostädter

Many thanks! I used to run along the floating harbour. The area is really nice, great mix of old and new. Particularly fun, when the party boat is passing through! Not to forget Thekla, which is great.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Autostädter said:


> Many thanks! I used to run along the floating harbour. The area is really nice, great mix of old and new. Particularly fun, when the party boat is passing through! Not to forget Thekla, which is great.


Ah fantastic, good memories for you then. It is indeed a very pleasant area to take a run, not too much interference from traffic either - and of course flat haha. I think I've been to Thekla enough times now that the novelty has worn off a bit but it was certainly fun in the earlier days.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 16TH AUGUST*

St. Mary Redcliffe

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 16C / BARO 1016mb / WIND 10mph (SW) / HU 62% / UV 7*


----------



## Bristol Mike

'Around Town'


----------



## cardiff

Great pictures again! Can't wait for my next visit to Bristol, i have a free stay at a hotel there and i'm thinking of saving it for the Christmas markets, what are they like?


----------



## lezgotolondon

cardiff said:


> Great pictures again! Can't wait for my next visit to Bristol, i have a free stay at a hotel there and i'm thinking of saving it for the Christmas markets, what are they like?


I think that bath has better markets


----------



## Bristol Mike

cardiff said:


> Great pictures again! Can't wait for my next visit to Bristol, i have a free stay at a hotel there and i'm thinking of saving it for the Christmas markets, what are they like?


In terms of 'Christmas' markets, perhaps Bath's are more atmospheric as the old centre is more picturesque than the rather bland Broadmead area where they are in Bristol. Though there's not much in them and Bristol has permanent markets too such as St. Nicholas Market which is worth a look at. So perhaps exploring both would be nice.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 19TH AUGUST*

Kingsdown

22C / 72F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 22C / MIN 15C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 5mph (W) / HU 82% / UV 6*


----------



## Autostädter

Nice, very picturesque neighbourhood. Like the continental style houses in the 3rd pic.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks! This is a well rounded neighbourhood, starting at the slightly grittier end and ending with the more fashionable. Some of Bristol's finest examples of Georgian houses are in this neighbourhood.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## paul62

It`s good to hear http://visitbristol.co.uk/ advertising city breaks, on a local radio station here in Manchester. 
Good shots again Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks! Yes that's good to hear, though a bit late considering summer is fading now haha. Still got the Bristol Festival in September though.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Tyndall Park


----------



## Benonie

Great and expensive houses around Tyndall Park, though I also liked the coloured ones in previous posts. By the way, we met a nice family from Bristol in Scotland earlier this summer. If all citizens are that friendly, I should certainly visit Bristol one day!


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks! They would be mighty expensive yes. Though a lot of them are actually occupied by Bristol University. I know the Modern Languages department takes up a whole row of buildings on a neighbouring road.

That's good to hear. In my experience Bristolians are predominantly friendly but sometimes a bit crazy. And as for the accent.... haha.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 21ST AUGUST*

The Centre

27C / 80F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 27C / MIN 17C / BARO 1024mb / WIND 5mph (SW) / HU 72% / UV 7*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## paul62

Bristol has far exceeded my expectation. Good shots Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks again mate! I suppose as Bristol seems to be one of the lesser known cities in the UK, it comes as a pleasant surprise to many.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always, very nice updates from Bristol


----------



## christian19

beautiful city!! I hope to visit one day


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely autumnal light in this set, Mike. Still loving those brightly painted houses.


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As always, very nice updates from Bristol


Thanks mate, always welcome! 



christian19 said:


> beautiful city!! I hope to visit one day


Thank you, I hope you can visit one day, undoubtedly you will be pleasantly surprised. 



openlyJane said:


> Lovely autumnal light in this set, Mike. Still loving those brightly painted houses.


Thanks Jane! The light was perfect that evening though it did get very chilly after the sun went down!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

... and there concludes summer 2013. Stay tuned for any autumn updates. Comments and/or questions are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## openlyJane

Great stuff Mike!

Are you back to Madrid now, or to London?


----------



## streetlegal

Those late, warm summer evenings, relatively rare as they might be, are incomparable; there is nowhere else I'd rather been than sitting in an English beer garden or outside a pub watching the sun go down.

Gorgeous shots, Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Great stuff Mike!
> 
> Are you back to Madrid now, or to London?


Thanks Jane! Next stop is London until next summer so more updates will be appearing in my London thread. 



streetlegal said:


> Those late, warm summer evenings, relatively rare as they might be, are incomparable; there is nowhere else I'd rather been than sitting in an English beer garden or outside a pub watching the sun go down.
> 
> Gorgeous shots, Mike.


Thanks mate! I do miss the warmer evenings as now, in mid-September it gets chilly very quickly with less light. I suppose there are different perks to autumn such as the photo-friendly light, something that was already showing itself in these pictures.


----------



## MusicMan1

Hey, when're you next updating this thread, I love viewing these images, especially as a relative local


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed fantastic, very nice new photos @Mike


----------



## DaveF12

quite interesting shots.


----------



## Benonie

A Gromit statuette! :laugh:


----------



## Bristol Mike

MusicMan1 said:


> Hey, when're you next updating this thread, I love viewing these images, especially as a relative local


Thanks! I will be back in Bristol in December, though may come back for a week at the start of November so if there's time I might put some autumnal ones up then. Whereabouts are you based may I ask? 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed fantastic, very nice new photos @Mike


Thanks mate! 



DaveF12 said:


> quite interesting shots.


Many thanks! 



Benonie said:


> A Gromit statuette! :laugh:


Haha. There was an actually an exhibition of about 80 in the city and surrounds this summer. Aside from within Bristol there was one in Bristol International Airport, Cheddar Gorge, Tyntesfield and even as far as London Paddington.


----------



## MusicMan1

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks! I will be back in Bristol in December, though may come back for a week at the start of November so if there's time I might put some autumnal ones up then. Whereabouts are you based may I ask?
> Just down in Somerset, near Yeovil. Want to move to a big city at some point soonish mind, Brizzle would be great!


----------



## Bristol Mike

MusicMan1 said:


> Just down in Somerset, near Yeovil. Want to move to a big city at some point soonish mind, Brizzle would be great!


Fair enough. Bristol has a good balance like many cities of its size. Well communicated with the rest of the country too.


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome, Mike; i am expecting more updates kay:


----------



## paul62

Well done Mike. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 16TH JUNE*

Broadmead

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 25C / MIN 15C / BARO 1027mb / WIND 8mph (NE) / HU 60% / UV 8*​
Broadmead is one of the main shopping areas in the city centre, along with the newer Cabot Circus (2008). On Monday I walked from Broadmead, bypassed the horror that is St. James Barton roundabout and went up into Kingsdown, a neighbourhood that borders the city centre, perched up on the hill.


----------



## tpm

The entire area around Temple Meads station will be completely transformed in the next 5-10 years. Redcliffe Way is still in the planning stage and far from certain to go ahead in this form, but it's something to look forward to. The Temple Gyratory is going to go away and will be replaced with a plain junction as far as I know, which will make the road seem much less dominant and make things more pleasant for pedestrians; the Island site development has planning permission but there are issues around land ownership, but it's just a matter of time until something happens there hopefully; the Bath Road roundabout (across the river) will be completely redesigned. Temple Meads station is going to get a £150m upgrade: new main entrance to the north, new entrance to the east towards the proposed arena, and they're going to open up hidden tunnels/catacombs to create a multi-level station. The building to the left of the station approach which currently serves as a car park is going to be turned into new platforms for the trains to London. And then the area to the north west of the station (Plot 6 etc.) will be developed along with the station hopefully. I'm sure it's going to be absolutely spectacular. Add to that the arena and other developments in the enterprise zone and the surrounding area (like to the right of the station approach where the Temple Studios are now and the empty site in front of it), and it's going to look like a city centre cityscape and not urban wasteland. (Anyways, back on topic, just thought I'd mention it for those who aren't aware of what's planned there.)


----------



## Bristol Mike

tpm said:


> The entire area around Temple Meads station will be completely transformed in the next 5-10 years. Redcliffe Way is still in the planning stage and far from certain to go ahead in this form, but it's something to look forward to. The Temple Gyratory is going to go away and will be replaced with a plain junction as far as I know, which will make the road seem much less dominant and make things more pleasant for pedestrians; the Island site development has planning permission but there are issues around land ownership, but it's just a matter of time until something happens there hopefully; the Bath Road roundabout (across the river) will be completely redesigned. Temple Meads station is going to get a £150m upgrade: new main entrance to the north, new entrance to the east towards the proposed arena, and they're going to open up hidden tunnels/catacombs to create a multi-level station. The building to the left of the station approach which currently serves as a car park is going to be turned into new platforms for the trains to London. And then the area to the north west of the station (Plot 6 etc.) will be developed along with the station hopefully. I'm sure it's going to be absolutely spectacular. Add to that the arena and other developments in the enterprise zone and the surrounding area (like to the right of the station approach where the Temple Studios are now and the empty site in front of it), and it's going to look like a city centre cityscape and not urban wasteland. (Anyways, back on topic, just thought I'd mention it for those who aren't aware of what's planned there.)


The future for that area is certainly bright and some of the planning proposals that are available look brilliant. My only worry is what type and appearance of building they come up with. Not more of what currently characterises Temple Quay I hope. Something more innovative or in keeping with Temple Meads itself wouldn't go amiss. Either way, a truly welcoming entrance into Bristol via the station would be brilliant!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Kingsdown​
Kingsdown perhaps starts at the bottom of the hill adjacent to the city centre with the Georgian King Square. Although less impressive and slightly more run down than Queen Square, the square comprises some gems of townhouses and a large block of flats opposite has been built in a very sensitive mock Georgian style. If only more were built like that!

It's then a steep climb up steps to Somerset Street, the first street running along the crest of the hill from which Kingsdown gets its name. The view back to the city centre are great, and very extensive. The final shots show the back of the new Heart Institute at the Bristol Royal Infirmary, sandwiched between the original building and the quickly ascending hill leading up to Kingsdown.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Love Kingsdown, Mike: the hills; the houses; the character; the views....


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks Jane! Yes, facing east, Kingsdown gets some fabulous views over the city, especially when there are impressive sunrises.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 19TH JUNE*

Temple Quay

28C / 82F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 28C / MIN 14C / BARO 1024mb / WIND 6mph (E) / HU 46% / UV 8*​
We return to Temple Quay. This area is the main business area of the city and is undergoing constant development and regeneration in some parts to improve the area. Bordering Temple Meads station, this whole area will be continually improved to provide an even more welcoming entrance into the city. An arena is planned for the opposite side of the rail terminus.


----------



## openlyJane

Noticing the Bristol to Bath cycle route.... Have you ever cycled that? What sort of route would it be, do you know?


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Noticing the Bristol to Bath cycle route.... Have you ever cycled that? What sort of route would it be, do you know?


I have indeed. It's a nice route actually (despite the fact I got caught in a thunderstorm when cycling it). It's gently sloping uphill out of Bristol to the northeast, passing through old stations - the buildings are still there, then pretty flat as it veers southeast towards Bath. It's a varied route with good views of Bristol's suburbs, then the countryside and then a slightly more wooded section before entering Bath.


----------



## tpm

Might also be worth pointing out that it's entirely off-road. There's even a website for it.


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Noticing the Bristol to Bath cycle route.... Have you ever cycled that? What sort of route would it be, do you know?









Here's a picture of one of the stations along the route. 



tpm said:


> Might also be worth pointing out that it's entirely off-road. There's even a website for it.


It is indeed. Possibly the best thing about it.


----------



## Bristol Mike

St. Philips​
This area is an interesting one, mainly because of its mix of uses. The area, sandwiched between Temple Quay, Easton and Old Market comprises mixed residential, a lot of industrial sheds and warehouses as well as a few offices. Some parts of the area are quite rundown and ugly whereas the parts bordering the central areas are undergoing regeneration, the flats in the first few pictures are testament to this.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## streetlegal

Bristol Mike said:


> I have indeed. It's a nice route actually (despite the fact I got caught in a thunderstorm when cycling it). It's gently sloping uphill out of Bristol to the northeast, passing through old stations - the buildings are still there, then pretty flat as it veers southeast towards Bath. It's a varied route with good views of Bristol's suburbs, then the countryside and then a slightly more wooded section before entering Bath.


I cycled it a few times--very pleasant, particularly once you reach Bitton and the countryside on the way to Bath. Some nice pubs/beer gardens along the way. I have also picked up the tow path in Bath on the Kennet and Avon canal, and proceeded as far as Bradford-on-Avon. 

Makes for some pretty tiring traveling on the way back, though, particularly after a few jars!


----------



## Bristol Mike

streetlegal said:


> I cycled it a few times--very pleasant, particularly once you reach Bitton and the countryside on the way to Bath. Some nice pubs/beer gardens along the way. I have also picked up the tow path in Bath on the Kennet and Avon canal, and proceeded as far as Bradford-on-Avon.
> 
> Makes for some pretty tiring traveling on the way back, though, particularly after a few jars!


Indeed, it's a lovely ride on a nice day, especially when cyclling alongside the steam trains there. Agree with you about the journey back though - it's quite a slog if one is not used to endurance (such as myself).


----------



## Bristol Mike

Old Market​
Many followers of this thread will be familiar with the Old Market area from previous updates. It lies just to the east of the city centre, featuring one of the main routes into the city from the London direction. Old Market street itself used to be a key thoroughfare of trade and business, adjoining the streets of the old city centre. Following bomb damage and subsequent planning disasters, the area was cut off severely from the horror that is the Temple Way inner ring road. Many of the buildings remain but the use of the neighbourhood has changed markedly over the years. It is now perhaps the city's LGBT neighbourhood with alternative bars/cafes, quirky shops and a fair bit going on after dark. There are plans to 'do up' the area, filling in the gaps that have become rather run down.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Bristol :cheers:


----------



## lezgotolondon

I miss all that green during summertime!


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates from Bristol :cheers:


Thanks mate! 



lezgotolondon said:


> I miss all that green during summertime!


You mean you don't have greenery where you live? The greenery here is turning brown already as it hasn't rained since 8th June. Could do with some of the wet stuff.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 26TH JUNE*

The West End

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 23C / MIN 15C / BARO 1014mb / WIND 7mph (SE) / HU 72% / UV 4*​
The West End is the name given to the area comprising the University, Park Street, the Triangle, Park Row and Jacob Wells Road. It's not quite the city centre but not Clifton either. It's one my best-known areas as I went to school here. There is also a plethora of Georgian architecture with some of the streets resembling neighbouring Bath.


----------



## openlyJane

Very nice! Really like that curved red brick terrace...


----------



## Benonie

Great updats. Beautiful and impressive gotic cathedral over there!


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Very nice! Really like that curved red brick terrace...


Thanks! Yes I like it too - Berkeley terrace. There are great view to the Wills Memorial Tower....



Benonie said:


> Great updats. Beautiful and impressive gotic cathedral over there!


... which is actually the building you are referring to as the Cathedral. This tower is part of the University of Bristol.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Lovely! So livable.


----------



## lezgotolondon

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate!  You mean you don't have greenery where you live? The greenery here is turning brown already as it hasn't rained since 8th June. Could do with some of the wet stuff.


Grass has been yellow for a couple of weeks now and green plants in general haven't had a bright color since late may


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate!


Welcome; your new updates btw are awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Lovely! So livable.


Thanks Jane! 



lezgotolondon said:


> Grass has been yellow for a couple of weeks now and green plants in general haven't had a bright color since late may


Ouch. Sounds like you need some rain too. I spoke too soon as in the last 24-36 hours there have been thunderstorms with torrential rain here haha. 



christos-greece said:


> Welcome; your new updates btw are awesome, very nice :cheers:


Thanks as always mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures, Mike. I always love roof-top shots; and definitely love Bristol.....


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks Jane! I'm also a fan, possibly because of the abundant opportunities in Bristol. I particularly like wintry rooftop pics with frost and snow.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 30TH JUNE*

The West End (continued)

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 12C / BARO 1016mb / WIND 6mph (E) / HU 57% / UV 7*​
Just a quick filler update on this particular one as my photo walk at the other end of Monday morning proceedings was cut short. These shots are of the College Green area at around 7am at the bottom of Park Street. Park Street leads to the area where most of the photos from the previous update are taken. College Green is bordered by the Cathedral to the south, the City Hall (Council House) to the west and the Lord Mayor's Chapel on the north side. The east side opens out in St. Augustine's Parade, locally known as the 'centre'.

More photos on the next page.


----------



## paul62

Very nice updates Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks Paul! More to come shortly.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Next page


----------



## Bristol Mike

Next page >>


----------



## Bristol Mike

Next page >>>


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 3RD JULY*

Ashton Gate

24C / 75F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 24C / MIN 15C / BARO 1018mb / WIND 14mph (SW) / HU 52% / UV 8*​
Ashton Gate is the first suburb of Bristol as you approach from the southwest along the A370. A toll house at the western end of North Street, which later runs into Southville, still survives and indicates the origin of the area's name as a gate on the road to Ashton (now known as Long Ashton). Once part of the estate of the Smyth family of Ashton Court (from which Greville Smyth park as pictured gets its name), the area had ironworks and collieries in the nineteenth century, also a tobacco factory and a brewery. Parts of the area almost look like a northern English town within a southern city. There is still some manufacturing industry and retail parks and in 2003 the Bristol Beer Factory recommenced brewing in the former brewery site, as pictured in this update. Ashton Gate railway station closed in 1964, just around the corner from the picture below featuring the railway. It may however reopen in the future as and when the line to Portishead is brought back to life. At the moment the line is only used for freight.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Love it! So West Country in feel!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos as well :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Love it! So West Country in feel!





christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice new photos as well :cheers:


Many thanks for the comments peeps!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Southville​
Ashton Gate merged into Southville, also the name of the ward in which Ashton Gate lies. Most of the area's houses were built in the late 19th and early 20th centuries either for workers in the Bristol coal mining industry or the tobacco factories of W. D. & H. O. Wills. The world headquarters of Imperial Tobacco, the world’s fourth largest international tobacco company, is still situated in the area. Southville was also a centre for the tanning industry. This lends itself to the prevalence of industrial buildings and terraced housing.

The area was bombed in the second world war, with a large number of streets losing one or more houses. Southville was the unintended target of the many short-falling bombs aimed at the adjoining dock facilities and traffic. The subsequent post-war rebuilding is noticeable on many streets, where the generic style of house building changes to modern construction. Infilling of wartime damage is, perhaps surprisingly, still continuing. The house price boom of the early 21st Century has seen new builds on existing vacant sites and on bombed sites which had been previously used for other activities such as pre-fabricated garages and car sales lots. North Street, which serves as the area's high street, has also been gentrified greatly over the last ten years owing itself the name 'Lower Clifton'. Bars, restaurants and cafes have shot up along the street with a real community buzz, but slightly more informal than Clifton.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## paul62

St Paul`s chapel of rest; is that pertaining to the area of St Paul`s, or is St Paul`s nowhere near there? 
Nice shots again by the way.


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, Southville looks like the sort of area that may well be 'up and coming'....

Still those lovely painted, coloured houses and hilly aspect....


----------



## Bristol Mike

paul62 said:


> St Paul`s chapel of rest; is that pertaining to the area of St Paul`s, or is St Paul`s nowhere near there?
> Nice shots again by the way.


Thanks Paul! Happy coincidence as it's nowhere near St. Paul's. Funnily enough there's a St. Paul's church in both neighbourhoods which I didn't realise until actually finding out the name of the one in Southville. 



openlyJane said:


> Yes, Southville looks like the sort of area that may well be 'up and coming'....
> 
> Still those lovely painted, coloured houses and hilly aspect....


Thanks Jane! I've been pleasantly surprised by Southville recently. My parents have always told of anywhere south of the river being slightly dodgy (very generalist I know!) but this is not the case at all. Gentrification has spilled across Southville and neighbouring Bedminster too.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SATURDAY 5TH JULY*

St. Paul's Carnival

26C / 79F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 26C / MIN 15C / BARO 1008mb / WIND 7mph (SE) / HU 48% / UV 7*​
The St. Paul's Carnival is an annual African Caribbean event, normally always on the first Saturday in July. The festival comprises many processions and music performances along with market stalls and food stands. It's a brilliant celebration of the multicultural area of Bristol that once upon a time was another no-go area. This was the first time I had been.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Some handsome buildings in St Pauls.....


----------



## paul62

Fantastic Mike. 
I was going to ask you if you`d ever been to this carnival, but this answers my question.


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Some handsome buildings in St Pauls.....


Thanks Jane! Yes, that part of St. Paul's retains some great Georgian architecture, again very Bathesque. Portland Square (Pictured) was the location for the 2012 Christmas Doctor Who episode. 



paul62 said:


> Fantastic Mike.
> I was going to ask you if you`d ever been to this carnival, but this answers my question.


Thanks Paul! First time for everything, thought it was time to give it a go.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 01ST SEPTEMBER*

Clifton

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Showers / MAX 20C / MIN 15C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 9mph (W) / HU 90% / UV 4*​
So here we are into a new month. Having had a month off on travels, the Bristol photos should continue flowing again. August went downhill weatherwise as the month progressed as the heat from the first week turned to a chill by the third and wet by the final week, which has continued today. These photos are taken at the top end of Whiteladies Road, including some neighbouring streets, towards the Downs parkland area.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates; thanks again :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 03RD SEPTEMBER*

Blaise Castle Estate

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Hazy / MAX 23C / MIN 15C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 6mph (E) / HU 64% / UV 4*​
Blaise Castle is an 18th-century mansion house and estate near Henbury in west Bristol (formerly in Gloucestershire). The museum is housed in a late 18th century, Grade II listed mansion of typical West Country style.

The focus of this update, however, is the hill above a gorge where there is a sham castle overlooking Bristol, Avonmouth and the Avon Gorge, with views across to South Wales on a clear day. The architect was Robert Mylne and the date of building 1766; it is now believed that the design and the choice of the Gothic castle style may have had political connotations. Although referred to as a folly, it was inhabited well into the 20th century with quite lavish internal decoration.

Unfortunately the weather was not ideal for good photos so I think a revisit on a clearer day will be necessary.


----------



## paul62

Nice looking castle and grounds.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice updates


----------



## Bristol Mike

paul62 said:


> Nice looking castle and grounds.





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Lovely, very nice updates


Thanks very much guys!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Clifton


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Benonie

Some great views here! kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks Benonie!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Views from Cabot Tower


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## cardiff

Great pics as usual, i still haven't been up Cabot tower yet!


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks! I certainly recommend it in good weather. The views are a lot better no a clear day.


----------



## cardiff

Last time i was there it was foggy

PC112268 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 08TH SEPTEMBER*
*~ 2500 POSTS! ~*

Clifton

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 23C / MIN 10C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 6mph (E) / HU 52% / UV 5*​
The thread has reached a milestone of 2500 posts. Thank you to all who have helped it get this far; would be good to get a few more from you all.








This time we're on the other side of Clifton, around the Whiteladies Road area. Clifton is slightly different from the Clifton Village area pictured in the last update. The area between the Avon Gorge and Pembroke Road can be described as Clifton Village, whereas between Pembroke Road and Whiteladies Road is Clifton. East of Whiteladies Road one enters Cotham.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## eastadl

hello Bristol Mike. I love your last couple of pages of photos


----------



## Bristol Mike

cardiff said:


> Last time i was there it was foggy
> 
> PC112268 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


Ah lovely! I can't wait for this sort of weather. It's been sunny for too long haha. 



eastadl said:


> hello Bristol Mike. I love your last couple of pages of photos


Thanks very much! Glad to hear from you again.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

Cotham


----------



## lafreak84

You're either taking pictures of the same area or Bristol is a very lovely place to live in. I am addicted to this thread, could you take some shots of other parts of the city too? Or perhaps mark the approximate location of where these pictures are being taken on Google Maps just so I/we have an idea?


----------



## openlyJane

Bristol looking lovely in this beautiful, early autumnal, September sun.


----------



## Delirium

Really lovely shots mike. Really enjoying the new perspectives. 



lafreak84 said:


> You're either taking pictures of the same area or Bristol is a very lovely place to live in. I am addicted to this thread, could you take some shots of other parts of the city too? Or perhaps mark the approximate location of where these pictures are being taken on Google Maps just so I/we have an idea?


What? Just google the names of the neighbourhoods at the top of each post on streetview/google earth. It's not that hard. You can even see street name signs in many of the photos.


----------



## Bristol Mike

lafreak84 said:


> You're either taking pictures of the same area or Bristol is a very lovely place to live in. I am addicted to this thread, could you take some shots of other parts of the city too? Or perhaps mark the approximate location of where these pictures are being taken on Google Maps just so I/we have an idea?


There has been a concentration towards the western side of the city centre recently due to what I've been up to that happens to be on that side of town, though this is a pretty consistent widespread building stock across many areas of the city. I've shown Clifton, The West End and Cotham recently, but also the areas of Redland, Westbury Park, Hotwells and Henleaze feature very similar scenes. 

If you like I don't mind outlining the walks that I do so you can see where I am in the city. 



openlyJane said:


> Bristol looking lovely in this beautiful, early autumnal, September sun.


Thanks Jane! I'm amazed how long it's been settled for; it's been a while since we had a settled September. 



Delirium said:


> Really lovely shots mike. Really enjoying the new perspectives.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Just google the names of the neighbourhoods at the top of each post on streetview/google earth. It's not that hard. You can even see street name signs in many of the photos.


Thanks mate! His point has given me some thought. Maybe I'll make some walk maps like FREKI does in his Copenhagen thread.


----------



## Bristol Mike

lafreak84 said:


> You're either taking pictures of the same area or Bristol is a very lovely place to live in. I am addicted to this thread, could you take some shots of other parts of the city too? *Or perhaps mark the approximate location of where these pictures are being taken on Google Maps just so I/we have an idea?*


I've outlined the walk I did for you and updated the first post of Monday 8th September. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## MusicMan1

Just out of interest, have you taken any pictures of Leonard Lane in the Old city? I've only seen a tiny alley on google maps/ some photos online of a tiny street with ridiculous double yellow lines!

Great photos as usual btw!


----------



## Bristol Mike

MusicMan1 said:


> Just out of interest, have you taken any pictures of Leonard Lane in the Old city? I've only seen a tiny alley on google maps/ some photos online of a tiny street with ridiculous double yellow lines!
> 
> Great photos as usual btw!


Thank you! I've just found the ones I've taken, quite a while ago actually here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33524364&postcount=295

Although only half as impressive, there was a joke about an alley of similar width in Swindon which had double yellow lines down both sides (as if anyone could fit a vehicle down there anyway!)


----------



## MusicMan1

Bristol Mike said:


> Thank you! I've just found the ones I've taken, quite a while ago actually here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33524364&postcount=295
> 
> Although only half as impressive, there was a joke about an alley of similar width in Swindon which had double yellow lines down both sides (as if anyone could fit a vehicle down there anyway!)


Cool, thanks for the reminder! It's quite cool how that little chocolate factory's hidden down that little lane!

On a different note, just out of interest, what are the parts of Bristol you'd most like to see redeveloped? My personal 4 are:

-The Dutch House/ Castle park corner of the old city
-Those awful buildings on Nelson street/ running alongside it in the old city (though I know they've started on it)
-That top right corner of Broadmead- I think that's the only part of Broadmead that has no redeemable features,(i.e The taylors guild, quakers friars, the arcade, Wesley's chapel etc.)
-Redcliffe: most of it just seems to be an urban wasteland!


----------



## Bristol Mike

MusicMan1 said:


> Cool, thanks for the reminder! It's quite cool how that little chocolate factory's hidden down that little lane!
> 
> On a different note, just out of interest, what are the parts of Bristol you'd most like to see redeveloped? My personal 4 are:
> 
> -The Dutch House/ Castle park corner of the old city
> -Those awful buildings on Nelson street/ running alongside it in the old city (though I know they've started on it)
> -That top right corner of Broadmead- I think that's the only part of Broadmead that has no redeemable features,(i.e The taylors guild, quakers friars, the arcade, Wesley's chapel etc.)
> -Redcliffe: most of it just seems to be an urban wasteland!


Funnily enough those are my top 4 too, closely followed by Temple Way.

1) Rebuilding the Dutch House and closing in the final corner of the old city crossroads would be fantastic, filling the current site with buildings in the style of what was there, possibly down as far as Bristol Bridge, then smartening up Castle Park. I would love a pedestrian crossing in front of St. Nicholas' Market with a corresponding pathway through a new development of sorts (of historical appearance) into Castle Park, straight to the church ruins in the middle.

2) Nelson Street and the rest of Lewin's Mead also needs a big sorting out. Either the present concrete blocks need a severe makeover or they need to be taken down and replaced with something classier looking. There are some great examples of mock-Georgian and mock-Victorian buildings around the country that would spruce up that area with more independent shops and restaurants to link Broadmead with the 'Centre'. I would also like the old Police Station building to be kept and rejuvenated.

3) It would be nice for Broadmead to be smartened up to, especially around the Horsefair with some more imposing buildings like what were there before. They've tried to improve the appearance of Union Street and have done a great job on the corner building but produced a rather bland regeneration even more set back from the road. The shopping area in Bath is a good example of what would be nice in Bristol.

4) Redcliffe is an interesting one. There are various talks of closing off Redcliffe Way and opening up Portwall as the 'Brunel Mile'. Done right, that could be a great development, hopefully sensitive to the St. Mary Redciffe church. Ideally, all the abandoned low rise industrial sheds would be removed and some maritime-themed building put up similar to those along Redcliffe Wharf.

There are so many areas of Bristol in need of regeneration but unfortunately the majority of projects currently in progress will result in boring samey architecture cheaply reproduced with no pride whatsoever.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Clifton


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Bristol is such a charmer....


----------



## MusicMan1

Bristol Mike said:


> Funnily enough those are my top 4 too, closely followed by Temple Way.
> 
> 1) Rebuilding the Dutch House and closing in the final corner of the old city crossroads would be fantastic, filling the current site with buildings in the style of what was there, possibly down as far as Bristol Bridge, then smartening up Castle Park. I would love a pedestrian crossing in front of St. Nicholas' Market with a corresponding pathway through a new development of sorts (of historical appearance) into Castle Park, straight to the church ruins in the middle.
> 
> 2) Nelson Street and the rest of Lewin's Mead also needs a big sorting out. Either the present concrete blocks need a severe makeover or they need to be taken down and replaced with something classier looking. There are some great examples of mock-Georgian and mock-Victorian buildings around the country that would spruce up that area with more independent shops and restaurants to link Broadmead with the 'Centre'. I would also like the old Police Station building to be kept and rejuvenated.
> 
> 3) It would be nice for Broadmead to be smartened up to, especially around the Horsefair with some more imposing buildings like what were there before. They've tried to improve the appearance of Union Street and have done a great job on the corner building but produced a rather bland regeneration even more set back from the road. The shopping area in Bath is a good example of what would be nice in Bristol.
> 
> 4) Redcliffe is an interesting one. There are various talks of closing off Redcliffe Way and opening up Portwall as the 'Brunel Mile'. Done right, that could be a great development, hopefully sensitive to the St. Mary Redciffe church. Ideally, all the abandoned low rise industrial sheds would be removed and some maritime-themed building put up similar to those along Redcliffe Wharf.
> 
> There are so many areas of Bristol in need of regeneration but unfortunately the majority of projects currently in progress will result in boring samey architecture cheaply reproduced with no pride whatsoever.



It's good that people do seem to be recognising these areas as needing addressing mind. I think Nelson Street/ Lewins mead is the one that urgently needs doing ASAP, I'm sorry, but it is just hideous, regardless of the graffiti art. I'd be happy to see either some mock Georgian, or maybe some postmodern buildings in that area, similar to the Raddison Blue hotel, but not as tall. Hopefully the police station should remain. 
As for Broadmead, I actually think the general design for most of the buildings in the centre are alright, they're built with good Bath stone and the buildings on the western side of Broadmead seem to have a semi-Georgian/ Semi-Art deco feel to them. The eastern side of the would just need a bit of a reclad in my opinion, similar to Bath's Southgate as you say.
If they can finally get round to rebuilding the Final corner of the Old city/ Dutch house area, (but leave castle park beyond that central church) that is when I would personally go as far as calling Bristol a beautiful city. That, in conjunction with the rest of the developments, could honestly transform Bristol into a historic port city comparable with Hamburg Or Genoa for example. Mind you, I'm a bit stumped on Redcliffe too. It's hard to know where to begin on that one really, given it was an area filled with a lot of warehouses.


----------



## MusicMan1

Great photos BristolMike, really highlights the work that needs doing to certain parts of the centre!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> The rough side of Bristol! Great pictures Mike!


Thanks mate, glad you enjoyed. 



skymantle said:


> thanks, very interesting.
> 
> As for this 'rough side' of town, I think it has much potential. Just needs some imagination and sprucing up and it could well become very desirable.
> 
> 
> Take this lot of buildings for example, all of them could be retained and restored. perhaps painting the one on the left in gunmetal grey or another neutral industrial colour and the sixties building next to it is salvagable too and could look quite stylish indeed, not to mention the rationalist looking tower behind it. Just needs investment and work.


They could certainly be imaginative and try and improve what's already there but the existing structures are pretty dire so I wouldn't be surprised if they're eventually brought down. There are so many more inspiring styles that could be brought to the fore. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Bristol


Thanks very much mate! 



MusicMan1 said:


> Great photos BristolMike, really highlights the work that needs doing to certain parts of the centre!


Thanks mate! More to come.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Views from further up


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures and interesting perspectives.


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures and interesting perspectives.


Thanks Jane!


----------



## Bristol Mike

More Nelson Street and Surrounds








Circling back towards Nelson Street, one passes through a number of alleys between there and the edges of the Old City. With some work, a lot of them could be tidied up. Work will also be done to remove all the bridges and raised walkways that take activity away from street level as pictured.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## MusicMan1

Great photos again!

I have to say, I'm really not keen on the location of that Pithay building. It's not that it's the worst building in the area, far from it. It's just its location that:

A: Blocks views of the old city from Broadmead.

B. Prevents any kind of redevelopment of the lanes that existed prior to its construction.


----------



## Bristol Mike

MusicMan1 said:


> Great photos again!
> 
> I have to say, I'm really not keen on the location of that Pithay building. It's not that it's the worst building in the area, far from it. It's just its location that:
> 
> A: Blocks views of the old city from Broadmead.
> 
> B. Prevents any kind of redevelopment of the lanes that existed prior to its construction.


Thanks! Indeed - I actually don't mind the building itself but it's location clearly wasn't thought through in conjunction with maintenance of the old city. Unfortunately, being one of the better buildings in the area, I can't see anything changing.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lewins Mead​
This thoroughfare, which is basically one big brutalist one-way system, seems to be undergoing some changes. To the northwest side, older buildings give some character, Christmas Steps hidden behind a modern office building. The southeastern side is occupied by the Christmas Street developments and the other side of Rupert Street's 60s trash. 





















































Further in the distance you can see the start of Broadmead. Equally of note is the lack of street-level activity going on here, hence the deadness of the area.

















Up ahead is the greyness of the Bristol Royal Infirmary. The Old Building (on the right), with some love and care, could be brought to something presentable but the King Edward building is a bit past its sell-by-date and the main building is, well, we'll leave that for another time.








... and finally, Deep Street is one I had never walked down before. I also hadn't missed much as it's just another lifeless road between the rears of other buildings.


----------



## Bristol Mike

St. James' Park & St. James Barton Roundabout​
St. James' Park is an oasis of peace in the otherwise hectic area around the Horsefair. However, just beyond that is the St. James Barton roundabout which isn't the nicest welcome to the city from the north. To me this place is a disaster, especially on review of what was there historically. Some may like it however as it is a real display of post-war trash.
















































































... and that concludes this particular tour. I will visit some other places around the city in due course that could do with some TLC.


----------



## paul62

Great stuff Mike.


----------



## openlyJane

Mike; I've not explored Bristol in many years - and even then not thoroughly - but what I can gather from reports by others, and from your photos, is that the central area requires wholesale re-organistaion and design. Too much 1960s poor quality and shoddy builds, and no obvious centralising influence. Would I be correct?

Bristol is such an appealing city in so many respects, and one for which many hold much affection; it seems a great shame.....

How's that new mayor of yours doing?


----------



## openlyJane

.....


----------



## Bristol Mike

paul62 said:


> Great stuff Mike.


Thanks mate! 



openlyJane said:


> Mike; I've not explored Bristol in many years - and even then not thoroughly - but what I can gather from reports by others, and from your photos, is that the central area requires wholesale re-organistaion and design. Too much 1960s poor quality and shoddy builds, and no obvious centralising influence. Would I be correct?
> 
> Bristol is such an appealing city in so many respects, and one for which many hold much affection; it seems a great shame.....
> 
> How's that new mayor of yours doing?


You're not far off the mark there, Jane. It is hard to pinpoint where the true centre of Bristol as the city has a number of centres including 'The Centre' itself, Broadmead/Cabot Circus and the West End. Each area has its own character (or lack of) and so it's like having a number of centres joined together.

If I could, I would transform the areas shown in the last few posts into something like Gran Via in Madrid. It would be too difficult and costly to completely change the layout of the city but it is so evident how 'The Centre' is cut off from Broadmead. There is so much potential for a link up of the two places. Nelson Street should be pedestrianised and Rupert Street/Lewins Mead kept for traffic.

For sure, these brutalist buildings are the bane of Bristol's architecture as the city has so much to offer otherwise.


----------



## alexander2000

nice photos Mike.
so the city has its share of the 60's-70's architectural style.


----------



## Bristol Mike

alexander2000 said:


> nice photos Mike.
> so the city has its share of the 60's-70's architectural style.


Thanks mate! Absolutely - it has more than its fair share lol.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Next page >>


----------



## Bristol Mike

Next page >>>


----------



## Bristol Mike

Next page >>>>


----------



## madonnagirl

very nice shots..a charming city indeed.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks for your comment madonnagirl!


----------



## alexander2000

cool and neat - I always like this city.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks for the compliments mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 13TH OTOBER*

Hidden Away in the Old City

11C / 52F
*WEATHER: Rain / MAX 11C / MIN 8C / BARO 1006mb / WIND 15mph (NE) / HU 82% / RN 13.5mm*








While in the city centre on Monday I had a window of time to revisit some slightly lesser known places in the Old City. Some of the tucked away haunts include Leonard's Lane (in the first batch), Albion Chambers, Tailor's Court and All Saints' Court. Despite the weather, enjoy!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Bristol looks good in the rain too! I especially like some of those back-street shots.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks Jane! Parts of Bristol can look very Beatrix Potter / Dickens -y in inclement weather, especially in winter.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## paul62

What a shot!








[/CENTER]


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Haha thanks Paul. Just capturing how wet it was on Monday.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Sometimes when I see pictures of Bristol I really do think it resembles an over-grown county town - and I mean that in a positive way. It really feels and looks at home there in the Avon & Somerset area. At one with the larger county area.


----------



## MusicMan1

openlyJane said:


> Sometimes when I see pictures of Bristol I really do think it resembles an over-grown county town - and I mean that in a positive way. It really feels and looks at home there in the Avon & Somerset area. At one with the larger county area.


Avon doesn't exist anymore!


----------



## openlyJane

Whatever the case.... Bristol feels as if it is continuous with the south-west counties.....markedly so, IMO.


----------



## Delirium

Well, why wouldn't it? 

Besides, over-grown towns are generally what cities _are_.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks for the comments and ongoing interest everyone, though let's try and keep it as un-confrontational as possible. I think Jane is only making a comparison with other places she has been to in the West Country and other photos I have displayed on SSC. For example Liverpool has a similar population to Bristol but Liverpool very much has a big city feel in the centre whereas Bristol is like a load of towns joined together with no downtown nucleus feeling (that's my thoughts anyway!).

More photos on the next page. I've also just noticed how worse for ware that bench is in the last photo lol.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Next page....


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 16TH OTOBER*

Following the Waterfront

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 18C / MIN 9C / BARO 1014mb / WIND 8mph (S) / HU 68% / RN 4.1mm*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## diddyD

Its a very attractive city.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks very much mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Adi-Cnai

Very nice thread. Loving the city.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Adi-Cnai said:


> Very nice thread. Loving the city.





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Mike :cheers:


Thank you both very much!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 20TH OCTOBER*

City Centre

16C / 61F
*WEATHER: Light Overcast / MAX 16C / MIN 11C / BARO 1014mb / WIND 11mph (W) / HU 75% / RN 4.2mm*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Progress is being made with construction on Nelson Street. Compare Monday's photo with a month ago on September 18th.

















and here, showing the empty shell from the opposite angle in early May:


----------



## openlyJane

What is being constructed on Nelson Street? 

Great pics, as ever....


----------



## Bristol Mike

Sadly, only more student accomodation but the renders at least look half decent compared to some developments around town. There are few pictures over on the Bristol Developments page.


----------



## openlyJane

Student accommodation is the tune of the day everywhere at present, it seems.....

Mind you, I did see a report on BBC News last week stating that Bristol, amongst other cities, actually has a real shortage of decent student accommodation - and that some freshers this year were having to share bedrooms, or be put up in hostels...


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates as well, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Student accommodation is the tune of the day everywhere at present, it seems.....
> 
> Mind you, I did see a report on BBC News last week stating that Bristol, amongst other cities, actually has a real shortage of decent student accommodation - and that some freshers this year were having to share bedrooms, or be put up in hostels...


That's right. As annoying as it is to see the same sort of developments shaping so much of the city centre, I can't blame them for moving a lot of the accommodation to the centre based on the dire state of the city's public transport. Some of the accommodation is well out of the centre, far from the university buildings leaving students to contend with our sh*t transport service. To live in the centre amongst all the amenities and close to most university buildings would really be a landing on one's two feet. 



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates as well, Mike


Thanks mate!


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate!


Welcome, my friend! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Next page >>


----------



## Bristol Mike

Next page >>>


----------



## Bristol Mike

and the same spot on September 18th:


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## MusicMan1

What's the name of that building being demolished on Nelson Street?









[/CENTER]

and the same spot on September 18th:
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## openlyJane

Bristol seems to have lots of decent little back streets.


----------



## ferdinand mex

Nice urbanism


----------



## Adi-Cnai

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Bristol Mike

MusicMan1 said:


> What's the name of that building being demolished on Nelson Street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> and the same spot on September 18th:


[/QUOTE]

As far as I know that was part of the Bridewell Police Station which, originally, was in an old building opposite this site, and has since relocated to a newer building on Lewin's Mead.

This page is full of information about the Nelson Street regeneration developments, well worth a read: https://www.bristol.gov.uk/sites/default/files/documents/planning_and_building_regulations/planning_policy/local_development_framework/SPD8-NelsonSt.pdf

There is some information about this site on page 46. 



openlyJane said:


> Bristol seems to have lots of decent little back streets.


Thanks Jane! Yes, Bristol is littered with them, some of them nicer than others of course but they make for some interesting walks. 



ferdinand mex said:


> Nice urbanism


Many thanks for commenting! 



Adi-Cnai said:


> Beautiful shots!


Thanks very much!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from Bristol as usually :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 12TH NOVEMBER*

Sneyd Park

13C / 55F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 13C / MIN 7C / BARO 995mb / WIND 10mph (SW) / HU 65% / RN 4.3mm*








It's been a little while since the last update due to work commitments and family issues but finally I've got a bit more time to get out and about before signs of autumn completely disappear. In fact, Wednesday and this afternoon felt more like spring with unseasonably warm sunshine and lightish winds.

This update shows the western end of Durdham Down, commonly known as the 'Downs', Bristol's most extensive in-city park area separating urban Clifton and Redland from suburban Stoke Bishop and as we see here, Sneyd Park, a wealthy neighbourhood with lavish properties all round.

This first lot show the views over the Avon Gorge towards Avonmouth, Bristol's port on the Severn Estuary with Wales in the background.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Lots of lovely homes there, Mike.


----------



## paul62

Seems a nice quality of life around there.


----------



## christos-greece

These suburbian areas of Bristol are really very nice; well done, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks all for your comments!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## marlonbasman

very nice shots....lovely city indeed.


----------



## Bristol Mike

marlonbasman said:


> very nice shots....lovely city indeed.


Thank you and welcome!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Particularly like the grand houses made with that beautiful, mellow limestone. Especially the one with the turret and the big, square bay.


----------



## Bristol Mike

The walk route map has worked this time so is now uploaded at the start of the update on the previous page.



openlyJane said:


> Particularly like the grand houses made with that beautiful, mellow limestone. Especially the one with the turret and the big, square bay.


Thanks Jane! Yes the stone is very common in this area. I wonder how much the one with the turret is...


----------



## openlyJane

...about 1.5 million? Or is that an under/over-estimate?


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Not far off at all. Here it is:

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-48174227.html


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 18TH NOVEMBER*

Harbourside

8C / 47F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 8C / MIN 2C / BARO 1010mb / WIND 5mph (E) / HU 58% / RN 0.0mm*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## paul62

Like how Bristol uses colours on its houses and small buildings (I may have said that before?).


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks! I think you may have mentioned it before, as I know others have as well. A very common trait of Bristol. Kingsdown is Bristol's multicoloured Georgian neighbourhood.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

I think the area around Harbourside looks like a really relaxed, laid-back sort of neighbourhood.


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As usually great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks a lot mate! 



openlyJane said:


> I think the area around Harbourside looks like a really relaxed, laid-back sort of neighbourhood.


Thanks! It does make for a nice quiet walk compared to some areas of the city centre.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

I see it is a transitional sort of neighbourhood: a bit rough around the edges, but with masses of potential and character. Those unusual, suspended balconies on the hilly terrace are quite something.....


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ That's certainly one way of putting it Jane. A lot of Spyke Island as it's called is a real mish mash of old industry, dilapidated buildings, newer industry and modern residential at its eastern end. The neighbourhood at harbour level pictured in the last two batches, Hotwells, is an average neighbourhood with elegant townhouses for decent prices. Then Clifton can be seen in the background and we all know how expensive that area is.


----------



## Delirium

openlyJane said:


> I see it is a *transitional* sort of neighbourhood: a bit rough around the edges, but with masses of potential and character. Those unusual, suspended balconies on the hilly terrace are quite something.....


It's not really as the areas shown are all gentrified and expensive; one or two blocks of flats notwithstanding. Places like Bedminster, Fishponds, or Brislington would be more suitable for that description. Although imo Hotwells is possibly a bit too gentrified.


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks mate! 



openlyJane said:


> Do I recall you mentioning that the area around the station was in line for some regeneration?


That's right yeah. If you take a glance at the map at the top, the corner of Temple Gate and Cattle Market Road is seeing a rejuvenation of an existing building, behind the grand one in the second picture of the update. Then the right-hand side of Temple Meads should finally see the grounding of the old Parcel Force building for new development. As and when any electrification of the London-Bristol line takes place, there will also be a lot of work done to the old railshed which is currently an indoor car park with modern additions to that side of the station in the form of a new, modern entrance.

Lots of work to be done for sure.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## diddyD

Very nice autumn looking pics.


----------



## MusicMan1

Cheers for the updates again- any updates on Nelson Street?


----------



## paul62

What is/was that on the top picture Mike? Looks like there`s some history in it.
Good stuff again mate.


----------



## Delirium

The base of what remains of a C17th glass kiln. It was the largest in the world in the city when completed.


----------



## Bristol Mike

diddyD said:


> Very nice autumn looking pics.


Thanks very much! 



MusicMan1 said:


> Cheers for the updates again- any updates on Nelson Street?


Thanks, and you're welcome. I haven't been there in the last few weeks but going by pictures on facebook/instagram, only the lift shaft of the old police building is left. I'll be in town tomorrow so will go and have a look. 



paul62 said:


> What is/was that on the top picture Mike? Looks like there`s some history in it.
> Good stuff again mate.





Delirium said:


> The base of what remains of a C17th glass kiln. It was the largest in the world in the city when completed.


Incredibly, I had no idea it was there until about a week ago when I saw a picture of it on the 'Bristol Now & Then' page on facebook. As one would expect, historically it had a large cone-shaped chimney rising from the current base when it was still in use. 

*Thanks for all the comments! * :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

Views from the M Shed


----------



## openlyJane

Love those dockside communities and areas.....


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thanks Jane!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## alexander2000

lovely update of a lively city....


----------



## Bristol Mike

alexander2000 said:


> lovely update of a lively city....


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SATURDAY 06TH DECEMBER*

City Centre

5C / 41F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 5C / MIN -2C / BARO 1027mb / WIND 5mph (W) / HU 60% / RN 0.0mm*​
Here is an update showing the progress on Nelson Street, looking quite different to my last show in September. The brutalist police station building has been almost demolished completely with only the bottom of the lift shaft left. Looks better already!
































































September 2014:


















September 2014:


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

What is going in the place of the police station, Mike?


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> What is going in the place of the police station, Mike?


As far as I'm aware there is going to be a lot more student accommodation with commercial activity at ground level - shops, cafes etc. Some of the impressions I've seen are a tad uninspiring and same old as other places in the city but the density of the area looks like it will be kept going.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*WEDNESDAY 14TH JANUARY*

Burrington

3C / 37F
*WEATHER: Snow Showers / MAX 3C / MIN -1C / BARO 1005mb / WIND 10mph (W) / HU 78% / RN 8.2mm*​
A slightly different update today as we are tracking out of Bristol itself. Yesterday brought widespread snow showers to the West Country, leaving between 2-6cm in many places. They organised themselves into bands so some places got all of it and other missed out completely. These photos are taken in Burrington, south of Bristol near the Mendips. 

























































































​


----------



## MusicMan1

Bristol Mike said:


> *WEDNESDAY 14TH JANUARY*
> 
> Burrington
> 
> 3C / 37F
> *WEATHER: Snow Showers / MAX 3C / MIN -1C / BARO 1005mb / WIND 10mph (W) / HU 78% / RN 8.2mm*​
> A slightly different update today as we are tracking out of Bristol itself. Yesterday brought widespread snow showers to the West Country, leaving between 2-6cm in many places. They organised themselves into bands so some places got all of it and other missed out completely. These photos are taken in Burrington, south of Bristol near the Mendips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Gosh, and only 20 miles South between Shepton and Yeovil there's absolutely no snow!!


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Haha, there was almost nothing in Yatton (where I live) either. It would have been interesting to fly over the area as the pattern of lying snow was definitely linear depending on the track of showers.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## MusicMan1

Bristol Mike said:


> ^^ Haha, there was almost nothing in Yatton (where I live) either. It would have been interesting to fly over the area as the pattern of lying snow was definitely linear depending on the track of showers.


Ahh so it's technically North Somerset you live?


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Indeed it is. Family has always been based in North Somerset during my lifetime.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 16TH JANUARY*

Old City

4C / 39F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 4C / MIN -2C / BARO 1005mb / WIND 8mph (W) / HU 72% / RN 0.0mm*​


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## MyGeorge

very nice shots of the snow-covered landscape.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thank you! And welcome.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

A lovely mellow mood in those photos Mike. When the sun shines at this time of year, it casts a great light for photography. Very atmospheric.


----------



## Benonie

Great winter landscape pictures Mike! And of course the old city center is beautiful in the winter light.


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> A lovely mellow mood in those photos Mike. When the sun shines at this time of year, it casts a great light for photography. Very atmospheric.


Thanks Jane! Yes, I love the low angle of the sun between November and February, makes for some great photography as you say. 



Benonie said:


> Great winter landscape pictures Mike! And of course the old city center is beautiful in the winter light.


Thanks Benonie. Good to hear from you again. I'm a fan of winter light myself.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 23RD JANUARY*

City Centre

2C / 36F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 2C / MIN -6C / BARO 1024mb / WIND 6mph (E) / HU 70% / RN 0.0mm*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

Old City


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## kcbs69

Great pics..thanks for sharing these!!


----------



## openlyJane

Bristol really is a city of such character and charm.

A couple of sets back up - do I spot Cabot Circus?


----------



## Bristol Mike

kcbs69 said:


> Great pics..thanks for sharing these!!


You're welcome. Thanks for dropping by! 



openlyJane said:


> Bristol really is a city of such character and charm.
> 
> A couple of sets back up - do I spot Cabot Circus?


Thank you for your kind words. I'd show more of Bristol's modernity but it's rather apologetic compared to its older heritage.

Do you mean a few pages back? I showed Broadmead in the lead up to Christmas. You can see the Harvey Nichols tower in the fifth to last photo most recently, poking above Castle Park. I haven't taken any photos in Cabot Circus recently actually.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Castle Park


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## paul62

Nice stuff Mike.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as well Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks very much guys!


----------



## Bristol Mike

City Centre


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

'Christmas Steps' is ace.....


----------



## racaille

awesome pictures


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> 'Christmas Steps' is ace.....





racaille said:


> awesome pictures





christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks very much your comments! Glad you like the photos.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## surveyingsteve

I've always lived in Devon/Cornwall but i have only ever been to Bristol on a couple of occasions for short visits so I've never really seen all to offer. Its looks like a great city to live though. It looks vibrant and appears to have a great mixture of new and old buildings. I will have to make more of an effort to spend more time in the city centre and have a proper explore around.


----------



## Bristol Mike

surveyingsteve said:


> I've always lived in Devon/Cornwall but i have only ever been to Bristol on a couple of occasions for short visits so I've never really seen all to offer. Its looks like a great city to live though. It looks vibrant and appears to have a great mixture of new and old buildings. I will have to make more of an effort to spend more time in the city centre and have a proper explore around.


Ah it's well worth a proper checking out if and when you get the time. I'd recommend at least two days though to cover as much of the main areas of the city. It's certainly a very liveable city, with most benefits of a medium-large sized city but at not too much an expense. I've come a cropper with work opportunities though, with so many more being available in London and the southeast.

You live in Exeter? I have family who live there so have been to the city quite a few times over the years. Lovely city - also has a nice mix of architecture, especially round the cathedral.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

I was about to ask you about work opportunities in Bristol; but you've already answered, in a way, above. I hear that Bristol is one of the top locations for people fleeing London. What is the job market like; and what are its strengths and weaknesses, would you say?


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> I was about to ask you about work opportunities in Bristol; but you've already answered, in a way, above. I hear that Bristol is one of the top locations for people fleeing London. What is the job market like; and what are its strengths and weaknesses, would you say?


Bristol has a wealth of opportunities in certain industries but not my desired one. The city is full of recruitment companies, law firms, accounting practises and increasingly engineering. However, my desired career is in management consulting. Apart from the likes of PwC, Deloitte and KPMG, there isn't much scope for that here yet. Bristol is very up and coming still and may see other large firms set up shop here when the Enterprise Zone gathers pace but in the immediate future I am considering a move to another city and/or (God forbid) London.


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice updates Mike as well :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## karlvan

beautiful...there are really very old buildings but well maintained.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks karlvan!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 17TH FEBRUARY*

Clifton & Westbury Park

7C / 45F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 7C / MIN -3C / BARO 1034mb / WIND 5mph (W) / HU 52% / RN 0.0mm*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## El_Greco

Excellent as always, man!


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks for dropping by mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed excellent, very nice as always, Mike :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Hey, you're back in Bristol.....


Still loving those hills.....


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Indeed excellent, very nice as always, Mike :cheers:


Thanks a lot mate! 



openlyJane said:


> Hey, you're back in Bristol.....
> 
> 
> Still loving those hills.....


Thanks! I never actually left but it's amazing how much time flies without me having the chance to just walk about with the camera.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

>>


----------



## Benonie

Cool pictures. Love this one: sun _baking_?


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks Benonie! Yes, a little ambitious I thought considering it was only about 5C at the time lol.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 20TH FEBRUARY*

Pero's Bridge Fog Installation

6C / 43F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 6C / MIN 2C / BARO 1010mb / WIND 6mph (W) / HU 84% / RN 4.5mm*


----------



## paul62

Great stuff again Mike. Very good shots.


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates Mike :cheers:


----------



## Guest

I have finally found the time to take a good look around and I can still remember when we both started our threads all that time ago - now there are so many similar ones :colgate: I love your perseverance mate and the fog pics are great .... being a true romantic I love mist / fog - thanks for those :hug:


----------



## openlyJane

_Really_ love that fog installation. How long is it there for?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ BTW great, very nice idea about the fog.


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates Mike :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> ^^ BTW great, very nice idea about the fog.


Thanks mate!



SYDNEY said:


> I have finally found the time to take a good look around and I can still remember when we both started our threads all that time ago - now there are so many similar ones :colgate: I love your perseverance mate and the fog pics are great .... being a true romantic I love mist / fog - thanks for those :hug:


SYDNEY! Long time no hear, I'm glad you've finally had time to explore the realms of other threads, this one included. Indeed it's been a while since we started out, you even more so. Thank you for the compliments. I love fog too though I have missed it every time this winter for photos, apart from this installation. Hope you stay tuned and take care. 



openlyJane said:


> _Really_ love that fog installation. How long is it there for?


Thanks Jane! It was only there was two weeks, and finished on 24th February. It was designed by Fujiko Namaya and was put in as part of Bristol's Green Capital 2015 thing. I think they were trying to raise awareness of rising global temperatures despite fog actually denoting the opposite. :lol:


----------



## MusicMan1

You got any updates planned soon Mike?


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics.


----------



## Ruso141

I will go to Bristol for a student exchange in August. Seeing your pictures is an excellent way of getting to know the city. It looks amazing!
Continue please


----------



## Limak11

Wow, fantastic pics :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, any new updates planned soon?


----------



## Bristol Mike

MusicMan1 said:


> You got any updates planned soon Mike?





diddyD said:


> Amazing pics.





Ruso141 said:


> I will go to Bristol for a student exchange in August. Seeing your pictures is an excellent way of getting to know the city. It looks amazing!
> Continue please





Limak11 said:


> Wow, fantastic pics :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> Indeed, any new updates planned soon?


Thank you for all your comments. Time has been of the essence over the last few months but I may have a bit more time on my hands in the near future so stay tuned for updates.


----------



## streetlegal

Looking forward to updates, Mike!


----------



## capricorn2000

with that series of fog photos, what comes to my mind is like fumigation, but as I read along, it's for something else.
anyways, your thread is always interesting to me I check it from time to time.


----------



## christos-greece

@Mike: I will stay tuned for the updates... kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

streetlegal said:


> Looking forward to updates, Mike!


Thanks mate! 



capricorn2000 said:


> with that series of fog photos, what comes to my mind is like fumigation, but as I read along, it's for something else.
> anyways, your thread is always interesting to me I check it from time to time.


Perhaps if we were in London then fumigation would be a fitting topic haha, but yes this is all linked with Bristol being the Green Capital in 2015. Thank you very much for your kind words mate. 



christos-greece said:


> @Mike: I will stay tuned for the updates... kay:


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 19TH MAY*

City Centre

14C / 57F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals & Heavy Showers / MAX 14C / MIN 6C / BARO 1002mb / WIND 12mph (W) / HU 60% / UV 6*








Welcome back all. It's been a while but I will endeavour to update more often. Moving into the summer season (despite the recent poor weather), more things start to happen in Bristol, either in the form of festivals or concerts or celebrations. Today's focus is on construction which is continuing to boom at the moment. Here you will see how Nelson Street is coming on. Much of the area will be student accomodation with commercial activity at street level.

After a loop back through Castle Park, I walked through King Street to see the development coming along at the end, bordering Thunderbolt Square. Another nice newly-cladded building is on show on Narrow Quay. As I crossed Pero's Bridge, the walk ended with a shelter from a sudden hailstorm.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## MusicMan1

Oooh, that new building being built on Nelson Street's beginning to look rather nice!  

Nice updates btw!


----------



## openlyJane

Great to see some new pictures from lovely Bristol. It's not just Liverpool, then, that's been taken over by student developments.


----------



## Bristol Mike

MusicMan1 said:


> Oooh, that new building being built on Nelson Street's beginning to look rather nice!
> 
> Nice updates btw!


I was pleasantly surprised actually, it looks like it's going to be finished to a high quality - nice colours. If anything, it will make what's adjacent to it look rather naff. Thanks! 



openlyJane said:


> Great to see some new pictures from lovely Bristol. It's not just Liverpool, then, that's been taken over by student developments.


Thank you! Absolutely not no, there's been a real land use shift in central Bristol to increased student accomodation in the true centre, closer to the associated day and nightlife and university, while the Temple Quay area (closer to Temple Meads) is becoming the new business district.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## MusicMan1

There appear to be some really good developments going on in the city atm!


----------



## Bristol Mike

MusicMan1 said:


> There appear to be some really good developments going on in the city atm!


Yes, I've been impressed with the standard of some of the developments so far. The Wapping Wharf development is coming along nicely too - so much better than the initial lost opportunity on Canon's Marsh. Hopefully the rest of the Lewin's Mead area will be done to an equally high standard.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

The weather has been disappointing so far this year, hasn't it?


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> The weather has been disappointing so far this year, hasn't it?


April was actually very nice down here but May has been disappointing, cool, windy and often wet or thundery. How's it been up in Liverpool?


----------



## openlyJane

Bristol Mike said:


> April was actually very nice down here but May has been disappointing, cool, windy and often wet or thundery. How's it been up in Liverpool?


Very mixed, generally - sunshine, then clouds, then rain. Not really barefoot weather yet. Still a little too chilly.


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice updates Mike :cheers:


----------



## justice808

Fantastic pics, Mike!
Cheers.


----------



## MusicMan1

Just out of interest, how's that O2 Academy/ Former Ice rink building looking atm?


----------



## diddyD

You have made some very good pics.


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Very mixed, generally - sunshine, then clouds, then rain. Not really barefoot weather yet. Still a little too chilly.


Very similar to here then. Incredibly, I think this will be the first May since the 90s to not reach 25C here! 



christos-greece said:


> Really amazing, very nice updates Mike :cheers:


Thanks mate! 



justice808 said:


> Fantastic pics, Mike!
> Cheers.


Thank you! 



MusicMan1 said:


> Just out of interest, how's that O2 Academy/ Former Ice rink building looking atm?


Half of it is still very much looking hidden under all the construction scaffolding, but some of it has emerged. I was in Trenchard Street car park the other week and had a very close-up view of the what looks like more student accomodation flats butting up against the car park's southern side. It's going to be a big development when it's finished. I'll snap some photos soon. 



diddyD said:


> You have made some very good pics.


Thank you!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Next page >>


----------



## Bristol Mike

*FRIDAY 29TH MAY*

St. Paul's

14C / 57F
*WEATHER: Showery / MAX 14C / MIN 9C / BARO 1009mb / WIND 13mph (W) / HU 94% / RN 10mm*








On Friday I took a wander around St. Paul's again. I hadn't been in the area since last year's St. Paul's Carnival (which is postponed this year due to funding) so it was a good chance to walk around a normal St. Paul's. 

As many have already seen from previous pictures, it's an interesting neighbourhood with varying reputations, more negative than positive, though based on historic occurrences that don't reflect the neighbourhood at all. The area is very diverse in appearance with the parts nearest the city centre resembling Clifton and Bath, areas nearest neighbouring Montpelier appearing more typically inner city, and the corners closest to Stokes Croft looking a complete mess. Unfortunately, a lot of heritage buildings are boarded up either due to lack of investment or not enough attraction to the area. This series will show the diversity of St. Paul's, starting with the well-known Portland Square before moving on in later posts.

So in summary, I think St. Paul's has great potential but needs some sensitive investment and planning for a brighter future. See what you make of it.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## paul62

Would love to see more of St. Paul`s. Interesting to see the inner city areas. Great stuff Mike.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Mike :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

As you say; lots of potential....Bristol seems to suffer some of the same issues as Liverpool - with some very desirable housing left to decay, or at best given over to shoddy tenancies.


----------



## Bristol Mike

paul62 said:


> Would love to see more of St. Paul`s. Interesting to see the inner city areas. Great stuff Mike.


Thanks! More to come shortly! Glad you've enjoyed so far, always good to explore the areas other than the centre. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Mike :cheers:


Thanks mate! 



openlyJane said:


> As you say; lots of potential....Bristol seems to suffer some of the same issues as Liverpool - with some very desirable housing left to decay, or at best given over to shoddy tenancies.


Yes indeed. It only tends to be a problem in areas that were once well-to-do or have changed use. St. Paul's was historically a wealthy inner city suburb until WWII when a lot of the neighbourhood was badly damaged. City planners then did the rest and severed a lot of links to the city centre by building the hideous Avon County buildings that hug St. James Barton roundabout (to be shown in future updates). Fortunately, some plots lucky enough to be owned by developers or such have had facelifts. In this case, at least 2/3 of Portland Square is occupied and taken care of. The last picture says it all with a (literally) cosy wine bar on the corner, a solicitors next door, then two derelict and boarded up terraces before a completely bare plot beyond.


----------



## Delirium

St Paul's relative decline happened quite far back in the C19th, so it wasn't much of a wealthy neighbourhood pre WW2 -too much industry and poverty- but it was however seen as a fairly respectable blue collar neighbourhood. 

Over-gentrification is probably the biggest risk to the area now. 



openlyjane said:


> As you say; lots of potential....Bristol seems to suffer some of the same issues as Liverpool - with some very desirable housing left to decay, or at best given over to shoddy tenancies.


I wouldn't say that Liverpool was similar to Bristol in that regard. It's a (very) different situation, more akin to what is happening in London or Brighton, which isn't good either.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Delirium said:


> St Paul's relative decline happened quite far back in the C19th, so it wasn't much of a wealthy neighbourhood pre WW2 -too much industry and poverty- but it was however seen as a fairly respectable blue collar neighbourhood.


Sure, but post-war planning was the final nail in the coffin I think. The likes of Cumberland Street for example was severed majorly when St. James Barton was built, as shown in this next update. 

I can only wish but I would really hope some more effort would be put in to trying to preserve the character of the area re future developments rather than just more bland modern flats and (cough cough) student accommodation.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Pressing on, we now venture onto Surrey Street which is a link between Portland Square and Brunswick Square, the latter being different to the former in that the buildings around it are of redbrick rather than the Bath stone. Unfortunately one corner of the square is overlapped by hideous brutalist architecture butting onto Newfoundland Way. I'll also show Cumberland Street, a lovely little street, the plight of which is again down to poor city planning.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Delirium said:


> St Paul's relative decline happened quite far back in the C19th, so it wasn't much of a wealthy neighbourhood pre WW2 -too much industry and poverty- but it was however seen as a fairly respectable blue collar neighbourhood.
> 
> Over-gentrification is probably the biggest risk to the area now.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that Liverpool was similar to Bristol in that regard. It's a (very) different situation, more akin to what is happening in London or Brighton, which isn't good either.


I'm of, course, referring to the Canning area of Liverpool - previously very wealthy, inner city....but then given over to housing associations, bed-sits, multi-occupancy etc. Thankfully, though, it is slowly starting to be 'retrieved'.


----------



## openlyJane

A great little tour Mike. I stayed once in neighbouring Montpellier - which seemed very popular then in a bohemian kind of way. ( 1980s)


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> A great little tour Mike. I stayed once in neighbouring Montpellier - which seemed very popular then in a bohemian kind of way. ( 1980s)


Thanks Jane! Ah yes, I think Montpelier is still popular but for rather different reasons. Stokes Croft is the slightly crazy neighbourhood and Montpelier is a nice area for students to live.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates once again, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates once again, Mike :cheers:


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

The first part of these photos shows the area of St. Paul's closest to Stokes Croft, noted by the amount of 'street art' as some people call it that's splashed over a lot of the buildings. This particular corner is quite run down and I would love to see some development that brings it into life while restoring the older buildings.

Later, we continue onto City Road before looping back towards Portland Square where the streets are uniformly occupied by terraced housing.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## capricorn2000

I like how you and Jane exchange your thoughts about the area and that gives me a little knowledge how English cities evolve.
that area with narrow cobbled-stone lanes splashed with street art here and there must be part of the oldest section of the city...
it looks quite interesting but how's the security there specially during the night? 
BTW, nice photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

capricorn2000 said:


> I like how you and Jane exchange your thoughts about the area and that gives me a little knowledge how English cities evolve.
> that area with narrow cobbled-stone lanes splashed with street art here and there must be part of the oldest section of the city...
> it looks quite interesting but how's the security there specially during the night?
> BTW, nice photos.


I'm glad we can be of insight. Bristol and Liverpool share a lot of similarities while also being wildly different i.e. both being on the western side of the country with maritime history but with very different architecture stock and modern industry pathways.

I think the main point here is the fact that the original road layout remains. The oldest part of the city is actually in the 'Old City' itself but these narrow cobbled streets have remained from how the area used to look with predominantly terraced housing. Of course now the area is half filled with tat. The area is one of the less safe parts of the city come nighttime but more so if you're alone. I think just general common sense prevails regarding where one walks and when and with whom. 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

*TUESDAY 09TH JUNE*

City Centre - Temple Way

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 20C / MIN 7C / BARO 1033mb / WIND 11mph (NE) / HU 38% / UV 8*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Nightsky

Bristol looks nice, but a lot smaller then it's 432 000 inhabitants.


----------



## Delirium

Well in fairness, one shouldn't judge what a city looks and feels like, in terms of atmosphere vs its population, from photos. Especially given the fluctuating, mercurial nature that cities usually display. 

Don't let the lack of crowds in those photos fool you, it's very much a bustling, disorderly city of over half a million people, a metropolitan area with half a million more, and with some crazy traffic congestion to match.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Nightsky said:


> Bristol looks nice, but a lot smaller then it's 432 000 inhabitants.





Delirium said:


> Well in fairness, one shouldn't judge what a city looks and feels like, in terms of atmosphere vs its population, from photos. Especially given the fluctuating, mercurial nature that cities usually display.
> 
> Don't let the lack of crowds in those photos fool you, it's very much a bustling, disorderly city of over half a million people, a metropolitan area with half a million more, and with some crazy traffic congestion to match.


Yeah, Temple Way isn't exactly the epitome of urban life considering it effectively divided what was once quite a bustling area. The idea is to show the diversity of Bristol's architecture in this series as you've probably seen already. Head to Cabot Circus, Broadmead, Corn Street or College Green and the like and it would be quite a different story - a very bustling environment. Bristol also lacks from a decent skyline which gives it the impression of a small scale city, but what it lacks in height, it certainly makes up for in ground covered. Bristol is like a series of towns and villages joined together giving a very neighbourhoodly feel to the city with distinct areas.


----------



## justice808

Super pics once again!

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## paul62

If I lived in Bristol, I would spend a lot of time at that harbour. Nice shots.


----------



## Bristol Mike

justice808 said:


> Super pics once again!
> 
> Thanks, Mike!


You're welcome, and thank you! 



paul62 said:


> If I lived in Bristol, I would spend a lot of time at that harbour. Nice shots.


Thanks mate! The harbour is definitely one of the city's selling points.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Temple


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## MilbertDavid

very nice shots, colorful and vibrant atmosphere.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates as well, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

MilbertDavid said:


> very nice shots, colorful and vibrant atmosphere.


Thanks mate, and for dropping by. 



christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice updates as well, Mike :cheers:


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Finzels Reach​The final part of this series focuses on the new Finzels Reach development which is beginning to uncover itself from the scaffolding. This mixed use development sits along the curve of the River Frome between Victoria Street and St. Phillip's Bridge on the Counterslip, with a lot of high quality residential space now available and plenty of ground-level commercial space to come. This zone will comprise a communal square area with routes off it in all directions, including a cut through to Castle Park with a linking bridge (which I don't think has been confirmed yet due to opposition).


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## tpm

The planning application for the bridge from Finzel's Reach to Castle Park (with the new design, not the Moebius bridge) has been approved now (see separate thread), so hopefully we'll see that go in next year.


----------



## MusicMan1

By "This series", do you mean you're finishing uploading photos on this thread wholly?


----------



## Bristol Mike

tpm said:


> The planning application for the bridge from Finzel's Reach to Castle Park (with the new design, not the Moebius bridge) has been approved now (see separate thread), so hopefully we'll see that go in next year.


Oh great, thanks for letting me know. Let's hope it's a good finished product - for a modern bridge in that location it would have to be absolutely spot on! 



MusicMan1 said:


> By "This series", do you mean you're finishing uploading photos on this thread wholly?


Perhaps I should've said episode haha, I meant the 09th June series. Next update will be coming soon.


----------



## openlyJane

Always exciting when a city develops a new district. I love that elevated glass atrium ( over the walk-way).


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Always exciting when a city develops a new district. I love that elevated glass atrium ( over the walk-way).


Indeed! I'm looking forward to it when its finished. I was intrigued by that too, I'm not sure what it's going to be part of but, again, will be interesting to see it as part of the finished product.


----------



## cyril sneer

I love Bristol. Its got such varied architecture. Just needs some modern high rise towers to make it feel like a city.


----------



## Delirium

With the right design, location and people behind it, I wouldn't mind a few more taller (depending on whatever people's definition of 'tall' is) buildings here and there. But, it already feels like a city, and there's already a fair number of taller buildings dotted about town; when they were built doesn't matter. Besides, that's not what makes a place feel like a 'city'; certainly not what makes a city attractive or viable.


----------



## cyril sneer

I'm not advocating that Bristol throws up cheap towers willy nilly no. Care would need to be taken for the location of such tall buildings, and with the quality of the design too i agree. I just feel that what makes Bristol so great is it's architecture is so varied and the only thing it is missing in the city centre at the moment is some eye-catching modern buildings amongst the city. I think Cabots Circus has somewhat in a way brought this to the city centre and hopefully the new arena will bring something fresh too. I would suggest maximum of 2 towers of maximum 30 floors within the city centre boundary only.


----------



## Delirium

cyril sneer said:


> I just feel that what makes Bristol so great is it's architecture is so varied and the only thing it is missing in the city centre at the moment is some eye-catching modern buildings amongst the city.
> 
> I would suggest maximum of 2 towers of maximum 30 floors within the city centre boundary only.


Well they don't need to be 'tall', i.e. nudging the 30 storey/100 metre mark, in order to achieve that. Especially if other European cities are anything to go by, or in fact, the best parts of central Bristol are anything to go by. Height is largely irrelevant, in fact often the taller they are, the less interesting and more bland the design.

Such buildings (of that height) would be better off in Avonmouth, Cribbs, or Aztec West.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Yeah, Bristol's collection of taller buildings isn't the best, but that is only one aspect of making that city feel in my opinion. Ideally I would like to see a few 20-25 floorers done to a high quality (Delirium is right saying so much character is lost with height). However, Bristol does benefit from plenty of cosmoplitan'ism' in not only the centre but neighbouring districts, it has a number of different shopping areas including one major one outside the city, there is an abundance of festivals and actually a large part of the city centre does have a dense feeling despite most of the buildings being only medium-rise. 

Glad you like Bristol though cyril sneer.


----------



## cyril sneer

Does Bristol not have a central business area, or is that area in existing Georgian type buildings? I'm not saying tall buildings make or break a city, but i look at Bristol and i feel it is lacking innovative contempory buildings to complete its variety of architecture styles. Maybe i went overtop with 30 floor towers, but just a couple of eyecatching well designed towers carefully positioned somewhere in the centre could improve the skyline. 

I like Bristol. It does already feel like a metropolis city to me, me being a Westcountry bumpkin comparing it to Exeter and Plymouth, but Bristol should be looking to take the next step of joining secondary UK cities.


----------



## tpm

I think what it needs mostly is a bit more variety in height, especially in the Temple Quarter area. Eye-catching architecture can go very wrong as well and look outdated in a few years. I think one problem with Bristol is also that a lot of the central districts (save Nelson Street perhaps) have restrictions based on what you can do there. And Temple Quarter (incl. the Enterprise Zone) is near Temple Meads station, so not exactly easy to build talls there either (just ask the folks who built The Eye). What Bristol does get increasingly right is the kind of street-level urban landscape and 'connectivity' between different areas, and the next ten years are hoepfully going to fix up a lot of holes in that respect (Arena island, area around Temple Meads, Redcliffe, Spike Island).

What I'd like to see (and many will disagree with that) is a bit of density near the old Bond Warehouses at the end of Spike Island. This could be done really nicely and tastefully, like it's been done in Hamburg with the Speicherstadt / HafenCity.


----------



## Bristol Mike

cyril sneer said:


> Does Bristol not have a central business area, or is that area in existing Georgian type buildings? I'm not saying tall buildings make or break a city, but i look at Bristol and i feel it is lacking innovative contempory buildings to complete its variety of architecture styles. Maybe i went overtop with 30 floor towers, but just a couple of eyecatching well designed towers carefully positioned somewhere in the centre could improve the skyline.
> 
> I like Bristol. It does already feel like a metropolis city to me, me being a Westcountry bumpkin comparing it to Exeter and Plymouth, but Bristol should be looking to take the next step of joining secondary UK cities.


Bristol's never had what I would call one business centre. Finance and insurance firms generally saddled themselves along a line roughly from the Centre (St. Augustine's Parade) along Lewin's Mead towards St. James Barton Roundabout. This was during the boom of such companies during the 70s and 80s but city behaviour has changed in Bristol since then with a move towards the Temple Quarter area, not surprising as its closest to Temple Meads and benefits from the necessary transport links. Now, the old purpose-built buildings are seeing a redo take place to accommodate living space for students nearer the city centre.

What is nice is that a lot of business does take place in a lot of Bristol's older buildings giving many areas a busy feel despite not featuring any big buildings as such. This is particularly the case in the Old City and Clifton etc. I would agree though that a few nice talls would do nicely. Cardiff has a got a few good ones that rival Bristol's and Cardiff is that bit smaller! 



tpm said:


> What I'd like to see (and many will disagree with that) is a bit of density near the old Bond Warehouses at the end of Spike Island. This could be done really nicely and tastefully, like it's been done in Hamburg with the Speicherstadt / HafenCity.


From pictures, I love the look of that part of Hamburg. It would be great to see something like that in Bristol, in fact its those sort of buildings I wish graced the path of the Floating Harbour. Perhaps we should employ the Germans to rebuild maritime warehouse style buildings as they were responsible for so much of Bristol's lost heritage  :lol:


----------



## justice808

Thanks Mike for the latest batch of pictures.
Bristol is looking good in the sun mate! 

Looking forward to the next update 

Cheers,
Leon


----------



## MusicMan1

Any updates planned soon Mike?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates Mike; also waiting for the new updates... :cheers:


----------



## MusicMan1

You ok Mike? Not heard from you in a long time!


----------



## justice808

Yeah! You OK Mike?!


----------



## christos-greece

I am sure that he is OK and prepairs for the next updates


----------



## justice808

It's not like Mike to be away for this long? Please let us know if you're OK Mike! Cheers!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I still believe that's he is OK


----------



## justice808

I wonder why he hasn't posted for so long??


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks very much!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*SATURDAY 12TH SEPTEMBER*

The West End

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 20C / MIN 12C / BARO 1006mb / WIND 12mph (SW) / HU 64% / UV 5*


----------



## openlyJane

The West End looks like it would be a lovely place in which to have a home.


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> The West End looks like it would be a lovely place in which to have a home.


At a price, it certainly would be. Though it's surprising how many of these buildings are actually commercially or civically used. The West End makes for a much nicer/classier night out than the grittier parts of the centre.


----------



## Bristol Mike

From the top of the Wills Memorial Building


----------



## cyril sneer

I've always thought Bristol Cathedral is underwhelming compared to the rest of the city and those aerial photos seem to suggest that too. It doesn't seem to stand out like cathedrals do in other cities. Maybe if the towers were built taller or if it was located a bit higher up on the city's contours.


----------



## El_Greco

Cool. Love those aerial shots!


----------



## MusicMan1

cyril sneer said:


> I've always thought Bristol Cathedral is underwhelming compared to the rest of the city and those aerial photos seem to suggest that too. It doesn't seem to stand out like cathedrals do in other cities. Maybe if the towers were built taller or if it was located a bit higher up on the city's contours.


Yeah I always thought that too tbh. I believe it used to be an old abbey at one time, so it wasn't built on as grand a scale as Wells, Exeter or Gloucester for example. In some ways it reminds me of a mini Notre Dame lol!


----------



## Bristol Mike

cyril sneer said:


> I've always thought Bristol Cathedral is underwhelming compared to the rest of the city and those aerial photos seem to suggest that too. It doesn't seem to stand out like cathedrals do in other cities. Maybe if the towers were built taller or if it was located a bit higher up on the city's contours.


For a city of its size, the cathedral itself is quite small, I would agree. Fortunately though, there are plenty of other imposing buildings around the city. As MusicMan1 says, it was originally an abbey so not with the intention of size and scale as some other around the country. 



El_Greco said:


> Cool. Love those aerial shots!


Thank you! 



MusicMan1 said:


> Yeah I always thought that too tbh. I believe it used to be an old abbey at one time, so it wasn't built on as grand a scale as Wells, Exeter or Gloucester for example. In some ways it reminds me of a mini Notre Dame lol!


Funny you should say that, it does look like a miniature Notre Dame. When I played Sim City a few times and tried to recreate Bristol, I chose Notre Dame as the substitute BAT for the cathedral lol.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## cardiff

Great pics, ive always wondered what this building is, very castle like and was this the intention to mark a location?








[/CENTER]


----------



## Delirium

Going back to the cathedral thing, as others mentioned before, many of the great Cathedral cities such as York, Canterbury, Durham were significant centres of political-religious power many centuries before St Augustine's abbey was declared Bristol cathedral; with many parts of the latter not being built or completed until the C19th.

Saying that, whilst the likes of York and Canterbury are palpably much larger buildings, the built environment that surrounds them is also generally much smaller in scale than Bristol cathedral's, where the latter's visual impact is lessened due to the prominence and proximity of many nearby larger scale buildings. 

Bristol's long status as the second city also meant there was the population and money to lavish on and congregate at many other new, often quite opulent, places of worship. Combine that with the odd funding problems with regards to the cathedral itself, it meant that Bristol cathedral was probably never going achieve that sort of dominance that other cathedrals had done so in their respective cities. 

It probably didn't help that up until -or perhaps long after- 1543 it was St Mary Redcliffe that was _the_ grandest, and most prominent house of worship in the city. The abbey of St Augustine, which even after receiving Cathedral status, never seemed to be embraced by the city in the same way as St Mary Redcliffe had been.

Still, it's a beautiful building- maybe under-rated on some level- and adds a wonderful backdrop to College Green and the harbourside. The city would be sorely lacking without it.


----------



## Delirium

cardiff said:


> Great pics, ive always wondered what this building is, very castle like and was this the intention to mark a location?
> 
> http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/...gland/367-12th Sep/P1150751 1_zpsm73xw3g0.jpg[/CENTER]


Originally it was a civil war fortification. The Georgian mansion and gardens in the middle are known as Royal Fort House and Royal Fort Gardens, named after the site's previous use. 

Later, in the late C19th and early C20th, the university acquired and built on and around the site. The castle-esque building seen next door is part of the physics department. Due to the history of the site, the castle design was probably intentional.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos from Bristol :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Lovely photos, Mike.


----------



## cardiff

Thanks Delerium and thank Mike!


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 23RD MARCH*

Harbourside

10C / 50F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 10C / MIN 0C / BARO 1024mb / WIND 22mph (ENE) / HU 58% / UV 2*


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

Lovely Spring imagery from Bristol!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Lovely Spring imagery from Bristol!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Mike :cheers:


Thanks guys!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, Mike


----------



## Benonie

Bristol keeps surprising me in a positive way! Great pics Mike!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> Bristol keeps surprising me in a positive way! Great pics Mike!


Thanks Benonie, glad to hear it! Hope this continues :banana:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wapping Wharf​
Wapping Wharf (pronounced 'whopping') is a new development, this phase having opened very recently and acting as a thoroughfare to the harbourside from Southville, on the southern side of the new cut of the River Avon. The idea is to be able to walk straight across the pedestrian bridge in the photos shown, through the development, to the M-Shed and beyond.

The developers went for a semi-warehouse look to the apartments, using mixture of materials, and a refreshing absence of rubbish render that 'goes off' far too quickly. I quite like the development personally, and think the mix of residential and ground floor commercial works rather well. See what you think.


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, I think that is a successful re-invention, Mike. A whole new area in a good location. It will probably take some time to 'bed in' and feel more like an ‘organic' feature of the city.


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics - Bristol.


----------



## Why-Why

I do like that new development. It looks rather like the very successful Western Harbour area in Malmö, Sweden.


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Yes, I think that is a successful re-invention, Mike. A whole new area in a good location. It will probably take some time to 'bed in' and feel more like an ‘organic' feature of the city.


Thanks Jane. Yes indeed, I think I'll revisit in the summer when it's been going a bit longer and will undoubtedly come alive with the 'good' weather. It will be interesting to see how it's integrated with the next phase of development in that area which has yet to be built. 



diddyD said:


> Nice pics - Bristol.


Thanks a lot! 



Why-Why said:


> I do like that new development. It looks rather like the very successful Western Harbour area in Malmö, Sweden.


Having looked, I can see what you mean. There's definitely a lot to be said for the materials used. Personally, I'm a lover of brick. It looks great both new and weathered.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Harbourside


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike

*SUNDAY 26TH MARCH*

St. Paul's

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 18C / MIN 3C / BARO 1025mb / WIND 16mph (E) / HU 48% / UV 4*​
The focus of this update is on the area of the St. Paul's neighbourhood that is designated by the Portland and Brunswick Square Conservation Area. This is an area for which I'm doing a piece of work for my masters in urban planning.

The squares, which have been pictured in updates before, are just northeast of the Broadmead shopping area of Bristol and east of the hipster Stokes Croft. The two squares stand on an east-west ridge of relatively flat ground, whilst there are significant falls in the City Centre and the rest of St. Paul's respectively. This contributes to the special character of the north-south streets.

The focus of the Conservation Area is on the mid-Georgian residential development that centres upon the two squares and the services streets that run between them. Newfoundland Street forms the southern boundary, and part of Wilder Street to the north. The area is characterised by a number of listed buildings and other non-listed buildings or merit. However, sadly the area is blighted by certain negative buildings (I'll leave you to decide which ones you think they are). 

This area was historically quite a wealthy part of the city, home to tradesmen and merchants, reflected in the 'Cliftonite' architecture. However, the area equally went through a period of decline in the twentieth century before seeing something of a revival since then. You could describe the area now as interesting, quite vibrant, almost classy in parts and a little rough around the edges.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## openlyJane

What are those unusual grave markers about? That’s if they are.


----------



## skansen

Bristol Mike said:


> http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/.../370-25th Mar 2017/P1240493 1_zpsiszu8bet.jpg


Silent Hobo! I know this guy! :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Bristol Mike said:


> Wapping Wharf (pronounced 'whopping') is a new development, this phase having opened very recently and acting as a thoroughfare to the harbourside from Southville, on the southern side of the new cut of the River Avon. The idea is to be able to walk straight across the pedestrian bridge in the photos shown, through the development, to the M-Shed and beyond.


aka my daily commute.

i discovered recently the bloke who sits opposite me at work, used to live on the same road i do now, and he said something like "oh so you walk across the bridge and then past the big sand pits down to the louisana..." and when I told him no, they'd opened up the redevelopment he was surprised. whereas for me, this is the only way I've ever known it.

so it's funny, when i think of all the london regeneration and rebuilding i saw and documented, all the times I evaluated a development compared to its predecessor, but every resident has their own temporal baseline of urban normality from which things are (or aren't) a change.

i dont know if i can explain it very well...

anyway fascinating looking at the photos on this page as it's almost all areas I have been to, and mostly failed to find photographic inspiration, yet here you are making them looking good. also makes me think about the value of knowing your territory. I was hoping a fresh eye would actually work in my favour but it doesnt feel that way so far!

oh, as for wapping wharf, I think it's pretty decent, but i'd not splash great praise on it because to my grumpy mind that's almost the sort of quality we should see in these type of schemes as a minimum. i suppose i think all the fourth rate plastic crap this country builds makes it look better than it really is. but then i am a negative nancy :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> What are those unusual grave markers about? That’s if they are.


I'm not sure exactly haha but they made a nice photo so I took it. :lol:



skansen said:


> Silent Hobo! I know this guy! :cheers:


Oh yeah? It's impressive work. 



stevekeiretsu said:


> aka my daily commute.
> 
> i discovered recently the bloke who sits opposite me at work, used to live on the same road i do now, and he said something like "oh so you walk across the bridge and then past the big sand pits down to the louisana..." and when I told him no, they'd opened up the redevelopment he was surprised. whereas for me, this is the only way I've ever known it.
> 
> so it's funny, when i think of all the london regeneration and rebuilding i saw and documented, all the times I evaluated a development compared to its predecessor, but every resident has their own temporal baseline of urban normality from which things are (or aren't) a change.
> 
> i dont know if i can explain it very well...
> 
> anyway fascinating looking at the photos on this page as it's almost all areas I have been to, and mostly failed to find photographic inspiration, yet here you are making them looking good. also makes me think about the value of knowing your territory. I was hoping a fresh eye would actually work in my favour but it doesnt feel that way so far!
> 
> oh, as for wapping wharf, I think it's pretty decent, but i'd not splash great praise on it because to my grumpy mind that's almost the sort of quality we should see in these type of schemes as a minimum. i suppose i think all the fourth rate plastic crap this country builds makes it look better than it really is. but then i am a negative nancy :lol:


Interesting to hear your thoughts. It's funny how when a development pops up somewhere it's suddenly difficult to remember what the area was like before. How long have you been in Bristol? I'm sure given more time you'll get to know more areas - I'm also avidly following your thread.

I would generally agree that developments like Wapping Wharf are minimum expectation for me but so many Bristol developments are disappointing or uninspiring, and given the sheer lack of competence from mindless post-war planners in simply demolishing buildings of merit, it's nice to see something with some actual imagination and thought put into it.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## MusicMan1

Bristol Mike said:


>


It's an interesting old place St. Paul's isn't it? On the one hand, you associate it with being an incredibly rough, racially-segregated, inner-city area, i.e with the St. Pauls riots and the Carnival. But on the other hand, you see all the grand old architecture which rivals anything Clifton has to offer, which shows it must've once been a very wealthy area! I can't think of another part of the country (aside from the East-End of London) where a fairly rough inner-city area has such grand architecture!

Great to see you back and posting btw!


----------



## Bristol Mike

MusicMan1 said:


> It's an interesting old place St. Paul's isn't it? On the one hand, you associate it with being an incredibly rough, racially-segregated, inner-city area, i.e with the St. Pauls riots and the Carnival. But on the other hand, you see all the grand old architecture which rivals anything Clifton has to offer, which shows it must've once been a very wealthy area! I can't think of another part of the country (aside from the East-End of London) where a fairly rough inner-city area has such grand architecture!
> 
> Great to see you back and posting btw!



Exactly that! St. Paul's is actually a very interesting area. With a bit of gentrification (though not to alter the neighbourhood's identity), it could be a highly desirable place to live like it once was, especially given its fairly central location.

Thanks a lot! Glad to hear from you again.


----------



## Benonie

A really interesting and colorful city, as is this thread! kay:


----------



## geoffbradford

Only just noticed you were back posting Mike. Great to see your wonderful photos again, although they remind me how much better you are than I am at taking pictures!


----------



## Sparky86

Hi Mike very happy to see more updates. I've been a member/lurker of Skyscrapercity for quite a while, have never posted anything but I think it's long overdue that I let you know how much I appreciate what you've put into 2DAY IN Bristol and all its beautiful photographs. I've been through all 150 pages of this thread and all the descriptions and captions for the photos make it even more interesting.

I live a further down the South West in Exeter; Bristol and Bath are certainly my favourite cities in the UK primarily because of the fantastic architecture. I love the eclectic mix in Bristol, from urban sprawl and brutalist tower blocks to the beauty of Clifton and all the lovely green spaces both in the city and surrounding it. Your thread has really helped me get a feel for each area. I do seem to have a thing for hilly cities (would love to visit San Francisco someday), and cities with many alleyways, tucked away streets and interesting layouts and Bristol has a great mix of all these things. 

Every time I go to Bristol in a car or on a train, even if its just to pass through I get excited when I start to see the unique skyline and the variety of colours and textures in the architecture. Its been like this for me since being taken to the @ Bristol science museum on a school trip years ago. Even if I've gone on to London or Wales instead I love seeing the road layout just outside the city such as Avonmouth bridge and all the different routes snaking off from it, or the grandeur of the Severn crossings, or the impressiveness of the Almondsbury interchange.

I've recently been getting more into my photography hobby and will hopefully come up to Bristol soon and have a walk round taking some pictures. I love the Clifton Suspension Bridge as I'm sure many people do, but there are some Bristol landmarks I've never been to such as Clifton Observatory and Cabot Tower that I definitely want to experience in the near future. I first saw how stunning the views were from the Tower from some of the pictures in this thread. One photography related question - do you use filters on your camera like a polariser or ND filters?

As any Bristol fan or resident will know its obvious the city has its downsides like poor transport and lagging behind other big cities for certain features like a big concert arena (I can see one is coming though) but the architecture, culture and overall experience of the place still make it number one for me. It would be awesome to see a more impressive transport system in the future to match some European cities and even cities like Manchester, Newcastle & Glasgow with their underground, light rail or tram systems. Plus I think it would be nice to see one or two proper tall skyscrapers in Bristol, like 100m+ I do love that Bristol has a really high density of small and medium sized 'tall' buildings amongst the mix of heritage architecture but there are many UK cities, a fair few that are smaller than Bristol, that have at least one skyscaper taller than Bristol's tallest so I think it would be nice to for just one or two new developments to be the flagship skyscapers of the city. What's your opinion on this Mike? I'm sure you'd be the first to know and to get photos if anything like this ever happens 

I was thinking about applying to Bristol Uni in the past, to study a Computer Science BSc course but I've left it quite a while since doing A-Levels, I'm 25 now. Hence I would have a lot in Exeter to leave behind so I'm applying for such a course at Exeter Uni instead which would make things much easier. Hopefully I'll end up working in Bristol after that though, the tech industry does seem to be booming.

Thanks again for creating this awesome thread Mike!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> A really interesting and colorful city, as is this thread! kay:


Thanks Benonie! 



geoffbradford said:


> Only just noticed you were back posting Mike. Great to see your wonderful photos again, although they remind me how much better you are than I am at taking pictures!


I crept back when nobody was looking hehe. Thanks a lot for your kind comment mate. It takes practise. 



Sparky86 said:


> Hi Mike very happy to see more updates. I've been a member/lurker of Skyscrapercity for quite a while, have never posted anything but I think it's long overdue that I let you know how much I appreciate what you've put into 2DAY IN Bristol and all its beautiful photographs. I've been through all 150 pages of this thread and all the descriptions and captions for the photos make it even more interesting.


Hi there! Thanks so much for your compliments! Also thank you for taking the time to follow the thread so persistently; it's nice to know it reaches so many more people than those who post comments. 



Sparky86 said:


> I live a further down the South West in Exeter; Bristol and Bath are certainly my favourite cities in the UK primarily because of the fantastic architecture. I love the eclectic mix in Bristol, from urban sprawl and brutalist tower blocks to the beauty of Clifton and all the lovely green spaces both in the city and surrounding it. Your thread has really helped me get a feel for each area. I do seem to have a thing for hilly cities (would love to visit San Francisco someday), and cities with many alleyways, tucked away streets and interesting layouts and Bristol has a great mix of all these things.


Bristol and Bath are indeed lovely (and I'm not just saying that because I am from the area), though are quite different and I like them for different reasons. I must say I am quite fond of Exeter too as I have family who live in the Topsham area so have been there quite a few times. It was devastating to hear about the Clarence Hotel. I also like Exeter for its charming little alleyways and old architecture, different to those of Bristol of course.

I get what you mean about the hills. As frustrating as they can be, they do offer great views, as in other hilly cities. My favourite views of London, for example, are indeed from places like Greenwich and Primrose Hill where one can get some natural height.



Sparky86 said:


> Every time I go to Bristol in a car or on a train, even if its just to pass through I get excited when I start to see the unique skyline and the variety of colours and textures in the architecture. Its been like this for me since being taken to the @ Bristol science museum on a school trip years ago. Even if I've gone on to London or Wales instead I love seeing the road layout just outside the city such as Avonmouth bridge and all the different routes snaking off from it, or the grandeur of the Severn crossings, or the impressiveness of the Almondsbury interchange.


I'm glad you can appreciate the Avonmouth Bridge and M4/M5 Interchange. I deal with them regularly and can't stand them haha :lol: Mainly because of the volume of traffic though, and I drive around a lot for business.



Sparky86 said:


> I've recently been getting more into my photography hobby and will hopefully come up to Bristol soon and have a walk round taking some pictures. I love the Clifton Suspension Bridge as I'm sure many people do, but there are some Bristol landmarks I've never been to such as Clifton Observatory and Cabot Tower that I definitely want to experience in the near future. I first saw how stunning the views were from the Tower from some of the pictures in this thread. One photography related question - do you use filters on your camera like a polariser or ND filters?


Please do! I look forward to seeing more threads and photos about Bristol. @stevekeiretsu also has a Bristol photo thread which is well worth looking at. It's nice to see photos from non-Bristolians to get different perspectives and see how they see the city.

Re your photography question, no I don't. I take some photos in HDR when it's difficult to balance ground level light with sky, and I lightly edit a few photos in photoshop but by and large they are as they are taken. 



Sparky86 said:


> As any Bristol fan or resident will know its obvious the city has its downsides like poor transport and lagging behind other big cities for certain features like a big concert arena (I can see one is coming though) but the architecture, culture and overall experience of the place still make it number one for me. It would be awesome to see a more impressive transport system in the future to match some European cities and even cities like Manchester, Newcastle & Glasgow with their underground, light rail or tram systems. Plus I think it would be nice to see one or two proper tall skyscrapers in Bristol, like 100m+ I do love that Bristol has a really high density of small and medium sized 'tall' buildings amongst the mix of heritage architecture but there are many UK cities, a fair few that are smaller than Bristol, that have at least one skyscaper taller than Bristol's tallest so I think it would be nice to for just one or two new developments to be the flagship skyscapers of the city. What's your opinion on this Mike? I'm sure you'd be the first to know and to get photos if anything like this ever happens


Tall buildings is a common point of conversation among not only residents of the city but also city planners and architects. It's quite controversial as many people appreciate the higher density but lower rise nature of the city centre, whereas planners and even our current mayor has noted the need for some taller buildings and the more efficient use of space they bring. To that effect, one of the planning policies on tall buildings is being reviewed. 

Personally, I'd like to see some talls go up in the city, not too many, but enough to create something of a skyline. However, has a fan of heritage and conservation, I would like to see it done well with some modern stylish architecture and not which interferes with the city's older architecture. 



Sparky86 said:


> I was thinking about applying to Bristol Uni in the past, to study a Computer Science BSc course but I've left it quite a while since doing A-Levels, I'm 25 now. Hence I would have a lot in Exeter to leave behind so I'm applying for such a course at Exeter Uni instead which would make things much easier. Hopefully I'll end up working in Bristol after that though, the tech industry does seem to be booming.
> 
> Thanks again for creating this awesome thread Mike!


Whether you do or not, Bristol welcomes you any time. Thanks again for visiting and hope you enjoy further updates. Keep commenting.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*THURSDAY 13TH APRIL*

Tyntesfield

12C / 54F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 12C / MIN 4C / BARO 1019mb / WIND 8mph (NW) / HU 58% / UV 2*​
This filler update brings us to the country estate of Tyntesfield.

Tyntesfield is a Victorian Gothic Revival house and estate near Wraxall, North Somerset, just southwest of Bristol. The house is a Grade I listed building named after the Tynte baronets, who had owned estates in the area since about 1500. The location was formerly that of a 16th-century hunting lodge, which was used as a farmhouse until the early 19th century. In the 1830s a Georgian mansion was built on the site, which was bought by English businessman William Gibbs, whose huge fortune came from guano used as fertilizer. In the 1860s Gibbs had the house significantly expanded and remodelled; a chapel was added in the 1870s. The Gibbs family owned the house until the death of Richard Gibbs in 2001.

The site is now a National Trust site. Alongside the house, is a significant amount of green space encompassing landscaped gardens, mini woodlands and simply green grass. I visited on a rather cold cloudy day just before Easter but at least the spring flowers were out and some trees were greening.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

^^ Thanks Christos. Had to repost them as for some reason the same photo came up 12 times haha. Should be ok now.


----------



## Bristol Mike




----------



## Benonie

Wonderful Tyntesfield! Great pictures Mike!


----------



## openlyJane

Gorgeous! And so typical of the South-West. Lovely stone.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Benonie said:


> Wonderful Tyntesfield! Great pictures Mike!


Thanks again mate! 



openlyJane said:


> Gorgeous! And so typical of the South-West. Lovely stone.


Thanks Jane. Indeed, lots of limestone and sandstone in this area.


----------



## Bristol Mike

*MONDAY 01ST MAY*

Portishead

16C / 54F
*WEATHER: Thunderstorms / MAX 16C / MIN 6C / BARO 1004mb / WIND 9mph (E) / HU 60% / UV 4*​
A very brief interlude with some snaps of Portishead when out for a family meal. I'll make an update of Portishead properly soon.

Next update on the next page.


----------



## Eduarqui

After seeing some of your recente photographs of Bristol, I think you can include "sun" and "blue sky" to "rain" and cold" in England 

Loved Tyntesfield, because I do love country landscape (I live in the country here, nearly 85 km distant from Rio de Janeiro) and, as you surely now, Great Britain is a strong reference for any person living in other nations when thinking or building country houses and country life in general :cheers:

And those leisure boats in Portishead are lovely and inspire dreams about freedom and happiness 

Thank you for sharing with us your visual impressions, I'll look for more on other pages


----------



## Eduarqui

I saw your 2017 posts (after you came back, and explained about your job and urban planning course) and felt amazed with the good taste of many renewed districts. The scale of residencial use of land, mixing apartment buildings with no more than 4 floors and lower houses with traditional roofs is particulary good for my eyes.

And, as you, I think that to use warm materials - like brick - adds a lot of quality for our urban landscape


----------



## Eduarqui

From the first page of this thread: 



Bristol Mike said:


> [/CENTER]


What a lovely squirrel you shared with us, from 2008: you could bring life back with this photograph


----------

